# [KK2]Encounter 2: Warm up is over. (Healing)



## Victim (Sep 30, 2008)

The shambling mounds and stormrage shambler correspond to evidence found from attacks on the towns and villages in area.

After dispatching the plants and fey apparently guarding the area, the group uses its tracking skills, arcane knowledge, insight into fey powers, and clues from the enemies to deduce that the plants are most likely being directed from the ruined and abandoned city in the swamp.  Hundreds of years ago, it was the heart of the region; a wealthy port city that traded with far off lands.  Then the area started to flood, there was some sort of attempted coup or civil war, and the city was abandoned with many dying in flight.  Some stories hold that wealth of trading houses remains in the city.

Getting there will mean crossing the flooded, marsh like area surrounding the city that used to be the belt of farms feeding it.  (You can throw some rituals or something to help the water now).

After the group has traveled for about 2 hours, they see a dragon circling high in the air.  The dragon also notices them; in response, the large deep blue beast doubles back and drops low.  It's not long before it returns, popping back up briefly to improve its field of view every so often.  Its approach to the group is slow, as if the dragon is trying not to outdistance slower allies.  Lightning flashes while the monster skims the grasses.  Soon, it will be upon you.







By victimen at 2008-09-29

[sblock=Map Key]
Green grass squares: tall grasses up to about a person's height.  Light obscuring terrain: Concealment to things in/through it; and more than 5 squares of it blocks line of sight.  Difficult terrain.

Brown squares: ground.  No terrain effects.

Olive mud squares: about an inch of water and then mud.  -1 Speed to creatures moving in it without some sort of water walking/swamp effect.  This speed reduction for moving in affected squares is a difficult terrain effect.  Shifting is unaffected, since it only affects your speed.

I wanted something less harsh than difficult terrain (especially with the anti shift stuff last time) that would still reward people for picking stuff that helps to deal with swampy terrain features.

Red squares: You start in here.  I gave you almost a third of the map, and it's like 35x35.  So don't start in the back and then try to shift off the board - I'm giving you plenty of room right now, I think, and I'm not drawing more stuff.[/sblock]

[sblock=Monster Knowledge]
Blue Dragon: Large magic natural beast artillery solo
[sblock=stats]
Adult Blue Dragon Level 13 Solo Artillery
Large natural magical beast (dragon) XP 4,000
Initiative +9 Senses Perception +13; darkvision
HP 655; Bloodied 327; see also bloodied breath
AC 30; Fortitude 31, Reflex 28, Will 27
Resist 20 lightning
Saving Throws +5
Speed 8, fl y 10 (hover), overland flight 15
Action Points 2
mGore (standard; at-will) ✦ Lightning
Reach 2; +18 vs. AC; 1d8 + 6 plus 1d6 lightning damage, and the
target is pushed 1 square and knocked prone.
m Claw (standard; at-will)
Reach 2; +16 vs. AC; 1d6 + 6 damage.
M Draconic Fury (standard; at-will)
The dragon makes a gore attack and two claw attacks.
R Breath Weapon (standard; recharge 5, 6) ✦ Lightning
The dragon targets up to three creatures with its lightning
breath; the first target must be within 10 squares of the dragon,
the second target within 10 squares of the first, and the third
target within 10 squares of the second; +18 vs. Reflex; 2d12 +
10 lightning damage. Miss: Half damage. This attack does not
provoke opportunity attacks.
R Bloodied Breath (free when first bloodied; encounter) ✦
Lightning
The dragon’s breath weapon recharges, and the dragon uses it
immediately.
C Frightful Presence (standard; encounter) ✦ Fear
Close burst 5; targets enemies; +18 vs. Will; the target is
stunned until the end of the dragon’s next turn. Aftereffect: The
target takes a –2 penalty to attack rolls (save ends).
ALightning Burst (standard; at-will) ✦ Lightning
Area burst 3 within 20; +18 vs. Reflex; 2d6 + 4 lightning
damage. Miss: Half damage.
Alignment Evil Languages Common, Draconic
Skills Athletics +22, Insight +13, Nature +13
Str 23 (+12) Dex 16 (+9) Wis 14 (+8)
Con 19 (+10) Int 13 (+7) Cha 14 (+8)
[/sblock]


Shambling Mound:
This a lump of decomposing plant matter with a few vines stuck in that somehow moves.  These mounds are somewhat bigger than the last one.[sblock]Shambling Mound Level 13 Brute
Large natural animate (plant) XP 800
Initiative +7 Senses Perception +6; darkvision
HP 160; Bloodied 80
Regeneration 5
AC 25; Fortitude 27, Reflex 22, Will 21
Immune lightning; see also lightning affinity
Speed 4 (swamp walk)
m Tendrils (standard; at-will)
Reach 2; +16 vs. AC; 1d8 + 8 damage.
M Enveloping Double Attack (standard; at-will) ✦ Healing
The shambling mound makes two basic attacks. If both attacks
hit the same Medium or smaller target, the shambling mound
makes a secondary attack against the target. Secondary Attack:
+16 vs. Fortitude; the target is pulled into the shambling mound’s
space and restrained (save ends). While the target is restrained,
no creature has line of sight or line of effect to it. At the start of
the shambling mound’s turn each round, the enveloped target
takes 10 damage and the shambling mound regains 10 hit
points. The shambling mound can envelop up to 2 creatures at a
time. When the target makes its save, it reappears in a square of
its choice adjacent to the shambling mound.
Lightning Affinity (immediate reaction, when hit by a lightning
attack; at-will) ✦ Healing
The shambling mound regains 10 hit points.
Skills Stealth +12
Str 22 (+12) Dex 12 (+7) Wis 10 (+6)
Con 20 (+11) Int 5 (+3) Cha 10 (+6)
[/sblock]

Stormrage Shambler: 
Like an ordinary shambling mound, but visibly charged with lightning.  This is the Shambling Mound with the Red border.  These Stormrages are somewhat bigger than the last one.[sblock]Stormrage Shambler Level 13 Elite Controller
Large natural animate (plant) XP 1,600
Initiative +5 Senses Perception +7; darkvision
Lightning Aura (Lightning) aura 2; enemies that enter or start their
turns in the aura take 5 lightning damage.
HP 270; Bloodied 135
Regeneration 10 Saving Throws +2
AC 27; Fortitude 27, Reflex 20, Will 22
Immune lightning; see also lightning affinity
Speed 8 (swamp walk) Action Points 1
mTendrils (standard; at-will) ✦ Lightning
Reach 2; +16 vs. AC; 1d8 + 6 damage plus 1d8 lightning damage.
While bloodied, the stormrage shambler deals an extra 6
lightning damage.
M Double Attack (standard; at-will) ✦ Lightning
The stormrage shambler makes two basic attacks.
C Lightning Blast (standard; encounter) ✦ Lightning
Close blast 3; +16 vs. Reflex; 3d8 + 7 lightning damage. Miss: Half  damage.
Lightning Affinity (immediate reaction, when hit by a lightning
attack; at-will) ✦ Healing
The stormrage shambler regains 10 hit points. The stormrage
shambler cannot attack itself to heal in this fashion.
Alignment Unaligned Languages —
Skills Stealth +9
Str 20 (+11) Dex 8 (+5) Wis 12 (+7)
Con 23 (+12) Int 5 (+3) Cha 7 (+4)
[/sblock]



[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Sep 30, 2008)

Tharos, arriving at the edge of the mud, grimaces with distaste.  "How unpleasant.  Still, there's no need to be uncivilized.  If you'll excuse me a few moments..."  He begins strewing chalks and murmuring snatches of incantation, and after a few minutes, steps gingerly out onto the surface of the mud, which holds him like dry land.  

"There now!  As secure as the vaults at Steingold's.  Anyone else?"

[sblock=ooc]As written, it looks like water walk takes 10 minutes to cast on one person and lasts an hour, so Tharos probably can't cast it on more than five other people and still get any use out of it.  We have other ritual casters, don't we?[/sblock]


----------



## Evilhalfling (Sep 30, 2008)

Starwinds will move up an get a good look around, "Im more worried about all this grass than the water, wonder what that dragons waiting for?"
[sblock] 
start in the nw  corner of  the third square, bottom row. Unless anyone has a better starting theory.
Lets try not to get to many people in dragon burst area.
Do we know what that is? (arcane +10) 
[/sblock]


----------



## Victim (Oct 1, 2008)

Evilhalfling said:


> Starwinds will move up an get a good look around, "Im more worried about all this grass than the water, wonder what that dragons waiting for?"
> [sblock]
> start in the nw  corner of  the third square, bottom row. Unless anyone has a better starting theory.
> Lets try not to get to many people in dragon burst area.
> ...




Monster knowledge has been added, assuming someone takes 10 and gets powers.  In summary, the blue dragon's breath weapon isn't like other dragons, and is more like chain lightning.

I added labels for rows and columns on my current version of the map.  That should make things easier.


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 1, 2008)

"Probably noth'n good," Xak answers.
[sblock=OoC] Xak will start 3 squares NE of Starwinds[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Oct 1, 2008)

"Ah, a blue dragon," Tharos says with a broad grin.  Eyes roll and groans can be heard; a lecture is coming.  Folding his hands across his ample stomach, Tharos expounds on the virtues of the blue dragon for a minute in sonorous tones with lots of large words.  "In short, a most worthy and dangerous foe.  We shall be lucky to escape with our lives."  The mage seems strangely pleased.  

ooc:  kn(nature) 33.  That should be enough for resistances and vulnerabilities, if this is a paragon tier creature still.  If not...


----------



## covaithe (Oct 1, 2008)

ooc:  Tharos will start on the northeast square of the rocky-looking patch in the starting area.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 1, 2008)

"Hihahahihahihahi, a big blue. In a swamp! I cannot stand this!" The slightly mad fey warlock cackles. Reed draws his rod and dagger and listens to the voices...

[sblock=OOC]
Starting in the 3rd starting zone from left. Most north east corner. (Yes, I maybe stand a bit much in front...)

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Reed Rowan
*Perception*: 17 *Insight*: 22 Normal Vision
*AC* 25 *Fortitude* 21 *Reflex* 23 *Will* 25
*Hit Points*: 96 / 96 *Bloodied*: 48
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 24 *Surges per day*: 8 / 8

I slash out my used powers on the CS.

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 1, 2008)

"'Lectricity huh?"  Narbel looks at his magical electric throwing axe and shrugs, and spits a wad of goo into the swamp as he stows it on his pack.  "Guess I won't be needin' 'at'n"  

The dwarf splashes up to the front line, pulling out his larger axe and slapping the head of it against his open palm.  "C'mon then biggun, Ol' Narbel's got sumptin' fer ye."

And he waits...

[sblock=ooc]Northwest corner of the 5th starting block.  Invisible castle is not liking me at the moment, so feel free to roll initiative for me at +6.

FYI, Narbel gets +1 to AC and Reflex defenses against large-sized foes.[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Oct 1, 2008)

Torment will shudder as he thinks about the dangers of the large dragon circling overhead, and wonders what a blue dragon is doing with a group of fey.

"This is a dangerous foe to be sure, we must be careful of standing too close together as Tharos has warned us about some of its tactics. Perhaps those with range should stay as far from the others as possible? I can stay close with Narbel and attempt to keep it from bearing down on you." the tiefling says, drawing his fiery chain and whirling it absentmindedly.

[sblock=OOC]
Torment can start in NW corner of the 3rd red square (starting in the tall grass.

P.S. Don't forget the +4 bonus to Init everyone, from combat leader:
Init (1d20+11=22) 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
HP: 94/96; Surges: 9/11; AP: 1/1; Item uses: 2/2
AC: 25; F: 25; R: 22; W: 26 
Speed: 8; Resistances: 5 Ranged, 11 Fire
[/sblock]

[sblock=Powers Remaining] 

Encounter:
Guarding Strike
Infernal Wrath 
Shake it Off
Lion's Roar
Beat Them Into the Ground
Slash and Press
Break Their Nerve

Daily Powers:
Bastion of Defence 
Stand the Fallen  
Stand Tough 
Tactical Shift 
Knock Them Down

Equipment:
+3 Elven Battle Hide 
+3 amulet of false life
+2 flaming spiked chain
Keoghtoms Ointment
[/sblock]


----------



## Graf (Oct 2, 2008)

Rollie was notably not unhappy with the idea of visiting a city that was wealthy in the past. Wealth is sticky, he'd observed cryptically.

_Dragon?_ Rollie drops low in the grass and crab walks sideways, attempting to hide himself. _If we're going to kill a dragon there better be treasure nearby._ Rollie scratches the long scar on his thigh where they reattached his leg; the last "dragon job" wasn't fun.
"Asleep most of the time; won't even notice us..." the words of a deceased former colleague float through his ears. _My irresistibly attractive posterior... _

[sblock=Position and stealth]Far left red zone, ne most square. In the tall green grass. If I have a proper understanding of stealth, he can get total concealment by dropping prone and then maintain it so long has he has conceal.

Init=29
Stealth=36[/sblock]

[sblock=Glib Rollie Combat Block]
Passive Perception 26 ✦ Passive Insight 24 DARKVISION, low light
Defenses 27/19/27/23
Hit points 74/83 Bloodied 41 (surges remaining 65
AP 1

* Defenses*
+4 vs OA (artful dodger)
Combat Anticipation (+1 to defenses vs close, ranged, area attacks)
Defensive Advantage (+2 to defenses when have CA)
Evasion (missed ref/ac area/close attack -> no damage)
Forced Movement -1 square (cat burglar)

*Effects*
*

Powers*
*Bait and Switch (standard; encounter) ✦ Marital, Weapon*
*Cat Burglers Gambit (standard; encounter) ✦ Martial, Weapon*
*Elvin Precision (free; encounter)  ✦ Personal*
*Eyebite**(standard; encounter) ✦ Arcane, Psychic, Impliment*
*Ignoble Escape (move; encounter)  ✦ Martial, Personal
**Instant Escape (immediate interrupt; encounter)  ✦ Martial, Personal
**Sand in the Eyes (standard; encounter) ✦ Martial, Weapon*
OR *Tornado Strike (standard; encounter) ✦ Marital, Weapon*
*Tumble (move; encounter)  ✦ Martial*
OR *Easy Target (standard; daily) ✦ Marital, Weapon*
*Knockout** (standard; daily) ✦ Marital, Weapon*
OR *Walking Wounded (standard; daily) ✦ Marital, Weapon*
*Shadow Flow Armor (minor; daily) ✦ Item*
*Cloak of Resistance (minor; daily) ✦ Item*
[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Oct 2, 2008)

Erdric once again scans the pending battlefield, looking for an advantageous spot from which to unleash feathered death on his enemies.  Aye, keeping distance between ourselves is wise, but how do we lure this thing down to where our stronger allies can reach it?  And I agree with Starwinds, what is it waiting on?  His two cents added, the elf crouches down in the tall grass

[sblock=ooc] Erdric will be in the grass 8 squares from the left, 4 squares from the bottom, lying prone.  Stealth 31.  Initiative 22, including Torment's +4 bonus. [/sblock]

[sblock=stats] HP 71/85, 5/7 surges  Second Wind []
AC 26 Fort 22 Ref 24 Will 22
Nimble Strike
Twin Strike
Evasive Strike []
Knockdown Strike []
Hawk's Talon []
Combined Fire []
Split the Tree []
Excrutiating Shot []
Spray of Arrows [x]
Elven Accuracy []
Archer's Glory []
Expeditious Stride []
Evade Ambush []
Yield Ground []
Dragonslayer Longbow []
Elven Battle Armor []
Helm of the Eagle [x]
Dynamic Belt []
Gloves of Piercing []
[/sblock]


----------



## Victim (Oct 2, 2008)

As you position yourself to defend against the dragon, your more perceptive teammates see large bulks advancing ahead of you, and hear rustling and splashes.  Apparently, the dragon's progress has been slow because it's been waiting for shambling mounds to advance!  

Prepare for combat!

Initiatives for those who haven't rolled:
Roll Lookup
Roll Lookup





By victimen at 2008-10-01

I think I got everyone in the right place.

[sblock=Status/Initiative]

29: Glib. -0HP.  5/6.  Prone.  Concealment.  Stealth: 36. 
Note that Glib got healed, so his HP are full.

[sblock=Powers used]
[/sblock]

28: Narbel.  -14 HP.  12/16.  Concealed
[sblock=Powers used]
[/sblock]

26: Blue Dragon.  Flying: Alt 10
[sblock=Powers used]
[/sblock]

24:  Tharos.  -0.  4/6.  
[sblock=Powers used]Wall of Fire, D

[/sblock]

22: Erdric.  -14 HP.  5/7.  Prone.  Concealed.  Stealth: 31
[sblock=Powers used]Spray of Arrows, D.

Helm of Eagle, D
1/2 Daily Item powers used[/sblock]

22: Starwinds.  -0 HP.    AP=1.  8/9 surges

[sblock=Powers used]Bless, Daily.  
Holy Symbol, D
1/2 daily item powers used.
[/sblock]

22: Torment.  -2 HP.  9/11.  
[sblock=Powers used]
[/sblock]



17: Stormrage 1
[sblock=Powers used]
[/sblock]
17: Stormrage 2
[sblock=Powers used]
[/sblock]
17: Shambler 1
17: Shambler 2
17: Shambler 3

16: Reed.  Fine.  Concealed.
[sblock=Powers used]
[/sblock]

15: Xak.  -0HP.    14/18 surges

[sblock=Powers used]
Hallowed Circle, D
[/sblock]

[sblock=Restrained]You grant combat advantage. You’re immobilized.
You can’t be forced to move by a pull, a push, or a
slide.
You take a –2 penalty to attack rolls.[/sblock]
[sblock=Prone]Grant CA against melee attacks
+2 defenses against ranged attacks from non adjacent creatures
lying on the ground
-2 penalty to attack
can't move normally, must crawl or stand up[/sblock]
[/sblock]

I'm updating monster knowledge right now.


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 2, 2008)

"'Zat all ye got's, a couple o' big stinkin' piles o' cabbage?  Har!"  Narbel spits again as he advances to a clearer spot for fighting... and charging.

[sblock=ooc]double move to Q17[/sblock]


----------



## Victim (Oct 3, 2008)

Narbel runs for the clear, drier ground between the group and the dragon.

Rollie remains hiding in the weeds.
[sblock]No action posted.[/sblock]

The blue dragon rushes foward, flapping its powerful wings.  "DUDE!" the monster bellows (in an exaggerated surfer accent).  "You're like trying to wreck my awesome plant army.  Not cool!"  He sucks in a deep breath and exhales a bolt of lightning.  Narbel is struck and it chains: blasting the tiefling and dragonborn - although the priestess's enchanted shield blocks some of the discharge.

"And these cabbages rock, shorty.  These are just the ones I was pumping up when we found out about your stupid attack.  Supercharged!"  He looks around, "And didn't you have some elves with you?  What, did they run off after seeing how awesome I am?"

[sblock]Move south 10.  Breath weapon attack: Roll Lookup

1d20+18; 1d20+18; 1d20+18; 2d12+10 → [18,18] = (36): Narbel 
1d20+18; 1d20+18; 1d20+18; 2d12+10 → [19,18] = (37): Torment 
1d20+18; 1d20+18; 1d20+18; 2d12+10 → [13,18] = (31): Starwinds

All hits.  19 damage.  Starwinds takes 14 instead because her shield provides resist ranged 5.

Minor action: Perception: 17
Roll Lookup[/sblock] 


[sblock=Status/Initiative]

29: Glib. -0HP.  5/6.  Prone.  Concealment.  Stealth: 36. 
? Delay

[sblock=Powers used]
[/sblock]

28: Narbel.  -33 HP.  12/16.  
*Double Move
[sblock=Powers used]
[/sblock]

26: Blue Dragon.  Flying: Alt 10
*Breath weapon on Narbel, Starwinds, Torment
[sblock=Powers used]
Breath weapon, recharge 5,6
[/sblock]

24:  Tharos.  -0.  4/6.  
[sblock=Powers used]Wall of Fire, D

[/sblock]

22: Erdric.  -14 HP.  5/7.  Prone.  Concealed.  Stealth: 31
[sblock=Powers used]Spray of Arrows, D.

Helm of Eagle, D
1/2 Daily Item powers used[/sblock]

22: Starwinds.  -14 HP.    AP=1.  8/9 surges

[sblock=Powers used]Bless, Daily.  
Holy Symbol, D
1/2 daily item powers used.
[/sblock]

22: Torment.  -21 HP.  9/11.  
[sblock=Powers used]
[/sblock]



17: Stormrage 1
[sblock=Powers used]
[/sblock]
17: Stormrage 2
[sblock=Powers used]
[/sblock]
17: Shambler 1
17: Shambler 2
17: Shambler 3

16: Reed.  Fine.  Concealed.
[sblock=Powers used]
[/sblock]

15: Xak.  -0HP.    14/18 surges

[sblock=Powers used]
Hallowed Circle, D
[/sblock]

[sblock=Restrained]You grant combat advantage. You’re immobilized.
You can’t be forced to move by a pull, a push, or a
slide.
You take a –2 penalty to attack rolls.[/sblock]
[sblock=Prone]Grant CA against melee attacks
+2 defenses against ranged attacks from non adjacent creatures
lying on the ground
-2 penalty to attack
can't move normally, must crawl or stand up[/sblock]
[/sblock]

BTW, blue dragons are coastal, not desert, monsters now.


----------



## Redclaw (Oct 3, 2008)

We do not fear you, dragon.  Erdric says as he rises smoothly from the grass, bow drawn and arrow pointed at the flying wyrm.  Rather we are smart enough to use whatever advantages we have to take you down.  As the last word leaves his mouth, it is accompanied by the release of the arrow from his bow.

[sblock=ooc] Minor Action: Trigger Bow of Dragonslaying
Move Action: Stand and speak
Standard Action: Excrutiating Shot at Dragon, +16 vs. AC, +2 CA from stealth, +5 from Bow of Dragonslaying daily for +23, hits AC 30 for 21 damage and target is weakened (save ends), ignoring all resistance the dragon has.  Not happy with that attack roll, so I'll use Elven Accuracy, with the Elven Precision feat bumping my attack up to +25, hits AC 34.  That's a lot of abilities and bonuses for just 21 damage, but the weakened is worth it. [/sblock]
[sblock=stats] HP 71/85, 5/7 surges  Second Wind []
AC 26 Fort 22 Ref 24 Will 22
Nimble Strike
Twin Strike
Evasive Strike []
Knockdown Strike []
Hawk's Talon []
Combined Fire []
Split the Tree []
Excrutiating Shot [x]
Spray of Arrows [x]
Elven Accuracy [x]
Archer's Glory []
Expeditious Stride []
Evade Ambush []
Yield Ground []
Dragonslayer Longbow [x]
Elven Battle Armor []
Helm of the Eagle [x]
Dynamic Belt []
Gloves of Piercing []
[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 4, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]Can Narbel reach the dragon?

btw... thanks for making me nearly wet myself.  The dialogue was great.[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Oct 4, 2008)

Tharos points his magical orb at the dragon, and with a sharp word, sends beads of force arrowing unerringly at the dude massive beast's head.

[sblock=actions]Move 2 NE into the grassy bit behind Narbel.  Magic missile against the dragon; crit for 17 damage.[/sblock]


----------



## Evilhalfling (Oct 4, 2008)

Starwinds will move up to be beside Torment and ready her most dire attack. 
[sblock] 
move L 21 - ready a dire radiance against  the first enemy to approach within 10'  1d20+8=25
for 1d6+4 if it hits. 
Yeah I got nothing. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Graf (Oct 5, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]sorry as it says in my sig weekends are quite tough for me.

Love the surfer dragon btw[/sblock]

Glib moves quickly, standing [move:stand] he rushes with blinding speed through the grass [standard>move:ne 6 e7] using his deft skills [at-will:shadow stride] to stay out of sight and dropping prone in the thick grass [minor: fall prone].

[sblock=ooc]I have an ability that allows me to move, make a stealth, and so long as I'm in cover at the end of the move and make the check I was stealthed the whole time.

This move should put me right in the middle of that clump of grass. Could you (victim) roll stealth for me?
Sorry for the post. Best I can do today.[/sblock]


----------



## Victim (Oct 5, 2008)

IIRC, Glib started prone and thus can only move once.  So you can't cover 13 squares especially with penalties.


----------



## Victim (Oct 6, 2008)

Rollie knows he won't be able to stand up and reach the patch of grasses to the northeast without getting spotted...

[sblock]As I mentioned above, Glib doesn't have the move to go 13 squares.  Since you're just moving and staying hidden (right?), it wouldn't have changed anything if you moved @ your initiative.  So I'll just put that in retroactively once we get it worked out.  

Stealth will be 34: Roll Lookup [/sblock]

Tharos fires a burst of magic missiles into the dragon's eye.  It's not blinded, but it does look like it hurt.

[sblock]You forgot your bonus critical damage of 3d6.

Crit, 27 damage.[/sblock]

Erdric pops up and taunts the dragon as he employs his Dragonbane bow.  The arrow lands in a sensitive place.  "Yow!  Man, that's a little low.  But...  (The dragon's speech will continue on his turn.)

[sblock]Hit, Weakened (save ends), 21 damage.[/sblock]

Starwinds unleashes a beam of eldritch light at the dragon, but the huge (technically large ) beast just ignores the radiance.

[sblock]The dragon is already within 10 squares, so you can shoot without losing initiative.  Unless you actually meant 10 feet instead of 10 squares?

25 v Fort = Miss.[/sblock]

Torment brings out his crossbow and fires.  However, the barbed bolt skitters off the dragon's hide.  Seeing that even a fairly lucky shot still couldn't inflict damage, the tiefling returns the weapon to his belt.

[sblock]http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1757253/

Crossbow: 27 v AC = MISS.[/sblock]

The Shambling Mounds advance across the battlefield, reckless in their haste.

[sblock]They all Double Run.  Granting CA.[/sblock]

The first Stormrage dashes around the grasses, moving along the clear channels.

[sblock]SR 1 Double moves.  Shock aura is on.[/sblock]

The other Stormrage rushes foward and charges Narbel, but the tough dwarf bats the tendrils aside with his axe.

[sblock] Move.  
Roll Lookup
Charge: 20 v AC, MISS.[/sblock] 






By victimen at 2008-10-05

[sblock=Status/Initiative]

29: Glib. -0HP.  5/6.  Prone.  Concealment.  Stealth: 36. 
? Delay

[sblock=Powers used]
[/sblock]

28: Narbel.  -33 HP.  12/16.  
*Double Move
[sblock=Powers used]
[/sblock]

26: Blue Dragon.  -48 HP.  Flying: Alt 10.  Weakened (save ends)
*Breath weapon on Narbel, Starwinds, Torment
[sblock=Powers used]
Breath weapon, recharge 5,6
[/sblock]

24:  Tharos.  -0.  4/6.  Water walking
*Magic Missile Dragon
[sblock=Powers used]Wall of Fire, D

[/sblock]

22: Erdric.  -14 HP.  5/7.  Concealed.  
*Excruciating Shot Dragon
[sblock=Powers used]Elven Accuracy, E

Spray of Arrows, D.
Excruciating Shot, D.

Helm of Eagle, D
Dragonbane bow, D
2/2 Daily Item powers used[/sblock]

22: Starwinds.  -14 HP.    AP=1.  8/9 surges
*Dire Radiance Dragon
[sblock=Powers used]Dire Radiance, E

Bless, Daily.  
Holy Symbol, D
1/2 daily item powers used.
[/sblock]

22: Torment.  -21 HP.  9/11.  
*Crossbow dragon
[sblock=Powers used]
[/sblock]



17: Stormrage 1
*Double Move
[sblock=Powers used]
[/sblock]
17: Stormrage 2
*Charge Narbel
[sblock=Powers used]
[/sblock]
17: Shambler 1 granting CA
17: Shambler 2 granting CA
17: Shambler 3 granting CA
*all double run

16: Reed.  Fine.  Concealed.
[sblock=Powers used]
[/sblock]

15: Xak.  -0HP.    14/18 surges

[sblock=Powers used]
Hallowed Circle, D
[/sblock]

[sblock=Restrained]You grant combat advantage. You’re immobilized.
You can’t be forced to move by a pull, a push, or a
slide.
You take a –2 penalty to attack rolls.[/sblock]
[sblock=Prone]Grant CA against melee attacks
+2 defenses against ranged attacks from non adjacent creatures
lying on the ground
-2 penalty to attack
Flying creatures knocked prone safely descend a number of squares equal to their speed, and then crash if they haven't reached the ground
can't move normally, must crawl or stand up[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Graf (Oct 6, 2008)

[sblock=OOC:bet this will make more sense]







Graf said:


> Glib moves quickly, standing [move:stand] he rushes with blinding speed through the grass [standard>move:ne 6 e7] using his deft skills [at-will:shadow stride] to stay out of sight and dropping prone in the thick grass [minor: fall prone].



I was counting in my head 1 2 3 4 5 .... and then I wanted to move one more square (the7th square) e... 

Sorry for the confusion.
And dropping prone is a minor phb 289. I'd actually thought that, but didn't have time to check and wanted to be conservative.

Thank you for the good roll 

[/sblock]


----------



## Victim (Oct 6, 2008)

Graf said:


> [sblock=OOC:bet this will make more sense]
> I was counting in my head 1 2 3 4 5 .... and then I wanted to move one more square (the7th square) e...
> 
> Sorry for the confusion.
> ...




Yeah, dropping prone is a minor, but you declared that you were starting prone.  Hence a move action for standing back up.

And those 7 squares include 3 squares of difficult terrain and the extra cost for going into the water.  You can't do them in a single move action (unless you use a shift power so you can ignore difficult terrain - but then you aren't using Shadow Stride).

Of all the nearby patches of grass, the only one you can't reach in a move is the one to the northeast.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 6, 2008)

Reed curses these enemies especially this big blue lizard and the vegetable under it... as he attacks the plants mind before retreating.

[sblock=OOC]
Minor: Curse dragon and stormrage 2.
Standard: Eyebite vs stormrage 2 (1d20+14=20, 1d6+10=15, 2d6=9)
Move: to Q25, concealment.

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Reed Rowan
*Perception*: 17 *Insight*: 22 Normal Vision
*AC* 25 *Fortitude* 21 *Reflex* 23 *Will* 25
*Hit Points*: 96 / 96 *Bloodied*: 48
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 24 *Surges per day*: 8 / 8

I slash out my used powers on the CS.

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Graf (Oct 7, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]
OK. I wasn't saying I could stand up for free. That's why I had move: stand in the line. 
I wasn't processing the difficult terrain stuff properly. (obviously).

Glib will move 5n then, ignore the onrushing stormcage and try to hook e next round.[/sblock]


----------



## Victim (Oct 7, 2008)

Okay, by cutting West and then back to avoid a square of difficult terrain you can get to F 15 (Eagle), so your current turn will start from there.


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 7, 2008)

"I'll git the lightning bush!"
Xak moves towards the flank of the Stormrage further from the dragon, stopping for a moment to call down Kord's watchful eye on it before charging amidst the electrical torrent.
[sblock=OoC]Move N, 3xNW. Divine Challenge Stormrage 1. Charge vs Stormrage 1 (1d20+14=18, 1d10+7=16), ending in J18[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 7, 2008)

"Bah, ye coward."  Narbel dismisses the dragon that refuses to face him on an even level and steps towards the stormrage, swinging his axe violently.

[sblock=OOC]Reaping Strike vs. Stormrage2 (1d20 16=21, 1d12 9=18)

I'm sure that's a miss, as is typical.  Reaping strike still gives 4 damage to the stormrage on a miss, so that should make it vulnerable to cold for a while as well.[/sblock]


----------



## Graf (Oct 8, 2008)

Glib eyes the dragon flying high overhead... _not yet... and I'm over extended_

He deftly rolls through the mud, losing his fancy cloak, and makes a deft strike at the electrified plant. [standard > deft strike move 2 (1 s) AC40|26DAM]

He then bolts back toward the back line. [move (8-1=7) 2s sw s 3se to G23*]

[sblock=Movement]
I've interpreted the -1 movement as applying to each action, so my move 2 from deft strike is "speed 2" -1 leaves me with 1 movement on the mud.

*If I've gotten something wrong just stick me wherever you think I ought to be able to get to.[/sblock]


----------



## Victim (Oct 8, 2008)

Reed attempts to strike the awareness of the Stormrage, but the creature fends off the intrusion.

[sblock]20 = MISS[/sblock]

Xak launches himself through the grasses at the other electrified plant, but the jolt from the creature throws off his blow.

[sblock]Shocked for 5 by entering the aura.

18=MISS.  Divine Challenge[/sblock]

Rollie remains hidden as the Stormrage passes, suffering minor shocks in silence.  He slips out, tosses his dagger deep into the plant's rear.  Before the weapon flies back to his hand, the rogue has already darted back towards Erdric.

Narbel steps up and starts chopping salad.  

[sblock]Shocked for 5.
Miss.  4 damage.  Lasting Frost requires a hit, not just dealing damage.[/sblock]

The dragon continues its flight foward, diving to half its altitude.  "...But are you sure that you don't..." He pulls up short, wings flapping like thunder.  "FEAR ME!"  He roars.  Everyone nearby freezes in a moment of instinctual dread.

"Yeah, you totally do fear me.  And like I'm going to land and fight you?  Dude, are you going to lay aside your axe, your armor, fight me without any help?  Yeah, I didn't think so.  I'm not gonna fight you guys without using my superior dragon-ness, and you're not gonna fight without your friends, weapons and stuff."

[sblock]
Recharge roll: http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1760452/ 5, breath weapon recharges

C Frightful Presence (standard; encounter) ✦ Fear
Close burst 5; targets enemies; +18 vs. Will; the target is
stunned until the end of the dragon’s next turn. Aftereffect: The
target takes a –2 penalty to attack rolls (save ends).

Roll Lookup

1d20+18 → [3,18] = (21) Narbel HIT
1d20+18 → [13,18] = (31) Xak HIT
1d20+18 → [17,18] = (35) Torment HIT
1d20+18 → [12,18] = (30) Starwinds HIT
1d20+18 → [19,18] = (37) Glib HIT
1d20+18 → [7,18] = (25) Reed HIT (concealment doesn't apply to close attacks)
1d20+18 → [16,18] = (34) Erdric HIT

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1760450/
save = 15
[/sblock]





By victimen at 2008-10-07

[sblock=Status/Initiative: round 2]

29: Glib. -5 HP.  5/6.  Prone.  Concealment.  Stunned (after effect: -2 attacks: save ends).  Stealth: 36. 
?Deft Strike SR 1
[sblock=Powers used]
[/sblock]

28: Narbel.  -38 HP.  Stunned (after effect: -2 attacks: save ends). 12/16.  
*Reaping SR 2
[sblock=Powers used]
[/sblock]

26: Blue Dragon.  -48 HP.  Flying: Alt 5.  Cursed.
*Breath weapon on Narbel, Starwinds, Torment
[sblock=Powers used]

Frightful Presence, E
[/sblock]

24:  Tharos.  -0.  4/6.  Water walking
*Magic Missile Dragon
[sblock=Powers used]Wall of Fire, D

[/sblock]

22: Erdric.  -14 HP.  5/7.  Concealed.  Stunned (after effect: -2 attacks: save ends).
*Excruciating Shot Dragon
[sblock=Powers used]Elven Accuracy, E

Spray of Arrows, D.
Excruciating Shot, D.

Helm of Eagle, D
Dragonbane bow, D
2/2 Daily Item powers used[/sblock]

22: Starwinds.  -14 HP.    AP=1.  8/9 surges  Stunned (after effect: -2 attacks: save ends).
*Dire Radiance Dragon
[sblock=Powers used]Dire Radiance, E

Bless, Daily.  
Holy Symbol, D
1/2 daily item powers used.
[/sblock]

22: Torment.  -21 HP.  9/11.  Stunned (after effect: -2 attacks: save ends).
*Crossbow dragon
[sblock=Powers used]
[/sblock]



17: Stormrage 1.  -26 HP.  Divine Challenged.
*Double Move
[sblock=Powers used]
[/sblock]
17: Stormrage 2.  -4 HP.  Cursed.  Marked.
*Charge Narbel
[sblock=Powers used]
[/sblock]
17: Shambler 1 granting CA
17: Shambler 2 granting CA
17: Shambler 3 granting CA
*all double run

16: Reed.  Fine.  Concealed.  Stunned (after effect: -2 attacks: save ends).
*Eyebite
[sblock=Powers used]
[/sblock]

15: Xak.  -0HP.    14/18 surges  Stunned (after effect: -2 attacks: save ends).
* charge SR 1
[sblock=Powers used]
Hallowed Circle, D
[/sblock]

[sblock=Restrained]You grant combat advantage. You’re immobilized.
You can’t be forced to move by a pull, a push, or a
slide.
You take a –2 penalty to attack rolls.[/sblock]
[sblock=Prone]Grant CA against melee attacks
+2 defenses against ranged attacks from non adjacent creatures
lying on the ground
-2 penalty to attack
Flying creatures knocked prone safely descend a number of squares equal to their speed, and then crash if they haven't reached the ground
can't move normally, must crawl or stand up[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Oct 8, 2008)

"Fascinating," murmurs Tharos.  He seems less cheerful for some reason, though.  He spreads his arms wide, firing rays of freezing cold at the two nearest shamblers, before ducking back into some tall grass near Reed.  

[sblock=actions]Standard:  Icy rays at shamblers 2 and 3.  Hits reflex 31 and 24 for 19 damage and immobilizing them until end of my next turn, if I live that long. 

Move:  to Q26
[/sblock]


----------



## Victim (Oct 8, 2008)

Tharos freezes a pair of the shamblers in their tracks with ice rays.

[sblock]Hit, and Hit.  Immobilized.[/sblock]

"Good shooting wizard dude.  You know, I think I have some openings for henchdudes..."

"Move em up, ladies.  Man, stupid freezing stuff, keeping the slow ones out of the fight."

The left side Stormrage flails at Xak with its electrified tendrils.  Because the paladin is distracted by the fearsome dragon, one of the attacks slips past the dwarf's shield and armor.  Then the plant advances past the stunned paladin to include other people in its aura.

[sblock]Regen 10.
Roll Lookup
1d20+16; 2d8+6 → [10,16] = (26) with CA -> 28, MISS
1d20+16; 2d8+6 → [3,8,6] = (17) 
1d20+16; 2d8+6 → [13,16] = (29) with CA -> 31, HIT
1d20+16; 2d8+6 → [4,4,6] = (14) 

Move Action: S x3, SE, E.  End in J22/L21.[/sblock]

The other Stormrage moves around the dwarf and pressures the arcanists, flailing at Reed, but the shadows swirling around the warlock confuse the monster.

[sblock]Regen 10
Move to R23/S22.
Double Attack Reed (marked penalty cancels CA)
Roll Lookup

MISS, MISS.[/sblock]

The shambling mounds regenerate, and the one that isn't immobilized throws itself into battle.

[sblock]Regen 5.
Shambler 1 double runs to E 23/ F 22.  [/sblock]

Reed is shocked by the nearby supershambler, and the Divine Challenge fades from the Stormrage.

Taking advantage of your hesitation, the dragon unleahes another breath attack, aiming straight down.  Torment and Starwinds are struck by the bolt, which then arcs to Rollie.  Made vulnerable by fear, none are able to dodge attack.  The dragon does a snap roll and wheels off to the west, climbing as he goes.

[sblock]R Breath Weapon (standard; recharge 5, 6) ✦ Lightning
The dragon targets up to three creatures with its lightning
breath; the first target must be within 10 squares of the dragon,
the second target within 10 squares of the first, and the third
target within 10 squares of the second; +18 vs. Reflex; 2d12 +
10 lightning damage. Miss: Half damage. This attack does not
provoke opportunity attacks.

Roll Lookup

1d20+18; 1d20+18; 1d20+18; 2d12+10 → [7,18] = (25) Torment HIT
1d20+18; 1d20+18; 1d20+18; 2d12+10 → [17,18] = (35) Starwinds HIT
1d20+18; 1d20+18; 1d20+18; 2d12+10 → [16,18] = (34) Glib HIT
1d20+18; 1d20+18; 1d20+18; 2d12+10 → [5,4,10] = (19) 

Not counting CA from people being stunned.  Again, Starwinds' shield blocks 5.

Move to D 20/ E 19.  Climb 5.
[/sblock]

Everyone recovers from dragonfear.





By victimen at 2008-10-08

[sblock=Status/Initiative: round 3]

29: Glib. -24 HP.  5/6.  after effect: -2 attacks: save ends.  
?Deft Strike SR 1
[sblock=Powers used]
[/sblock]

28: Narbel.  -38 HP.  after effect: -2 attacks: save ends. 12/16.  
*Reaping SR 2
[sblock=Powers used]
[/sblock]

26: Blue Dragon.  -48 HP.  Flying: Alt 10.  Cursed.
*Breath weapon on Glib, Starwinds, Torment
[sblock=Powers used]
Breath weapon: 5 and 6.
Frightful Presence, E
[/sblock]

24:  Tharos.  -0.  4/6.  Water walking
*Ice Rays
[sblock=Powers used]Ice Rays, E

Wall of Fire, D
[/sblock]

22: Erdric.  -14 HP.  5/7.  Concealed.  after effect: -2 attacks: save ends.
*Excruciating Shot Dragon
[sblock=Powers used]Elven Accuracy, E

Spray of Arrows, D.
Excruciating Shot, D.

Helm of Eagle, D
Dragonbane bow, D
2/2 Daily Item powers used[/sblock]

22: Starwinds.  -28 HP.    AP=1.  8/9 surges  after effect: -2 attacks: save ends.
*Dire Radiance Dragon
[sblock=Powers used]Dire Radiance, E

Bless, Daily.  
Holy Symbol, D
1/2 daily item powers used.
[/sblock]

22: Torment.  -40 HP.  9/11.  after effect: -2 attacks: save ends.
*Crossbow dragon
[sblock=Powers used]
[/sblock]

17: Stormrage 1.  -16 HP.  
*Double Attack Xak
[sblock=Powers used]
[/sblock]
17: Stormrage 2.  -0 HP.  Cursed.  
*Double Attack Reed
[sblock=Powers used]
[/sblock]
17: Shambler 1 granting CA
17: Shambler 2 -14 HP.  Immo.  
17: Shambler 3 -14 HP.  Immo.  
*all double run

16: Reed.  -5 HP.  Concealed.  after effect: -2 attacks: save ends.
*Eyebite
[sblock=Powers used]
[/sblock]

15: Xak.  -19 HP.    14/18 surges  after effect: -2 attacks: save ends.
* charge SR 1
[sblock=Powers used]
Hallowed Circle, D
[/sblock]

[sblock=Restrained]You grant combat advantage. You’re immobilized.
You can’t be forced to move by a pull, a push, or a
slide.
You take a –2 penalty to attack rolls.[/sblock]
[sblock=Prone]Grant CA against melee attacks
+2 defenses against ranged attacks from non adjacent creatures
lying on the ground
-2 penalty to attack
Flying creatures knocked prone safely descend a number of squares equal to their speed, and then crash if they haven't reached the ground
can't move normally, must crawl or stand up[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Oct 8, 2008)

Tharos pauses a second, responding automatically "What's your payscale like for henchmen?"   When the stormrage shamblers approach threateningly, he grits his teeth, then ducks through the edge of the lightning aura, moving closer to the center of the battlefield.  He claps his hands together and barks a word, summoning a fierce thunderclap to drive his enemies backwards.  Unfortunately, Glib is caught on the edge of the blast.  Even more unfortunately, a swirling eddy of wind from the dragon's wings muffles the thunder before it can reach the beast.

"Just improving my bargaining position, you understand.  You didn't think I missed you by mistake, did you?"

[sblock=actions] Move NW, W, W, SW, W, W to L25.  Thunderlance originating from J24 from arcane reach.  blast 6, extending from E19 to J24.  Is it possible to have it originate above the ground so as to catch the large sized opponents and miss Glib?  If so, I'll do that.  If not... well, Glib has good reflex defense, right?

Attacks against the dragon, Shambler 1, stormrage 1, and Glib:  Hits reflex 16 (nat 1), 33, 31, 18, for 18 damage.  The attack against the shambler includes CA from its running.

Push shambler 1 4xNW, push stormrage 1 2xNW, 2xN.
[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Oct 8, 2008)

Keeping his focus on the dragon, Erdric uses the dragon's flight against itself, drawing on his hunting abilities and releasing two arrows at his target.  He's still shaking a bit from the fright, and one of his arrows sails well wide.

[sblock=ooc] Minor Action: Hunter's Quarry, should light up the dragon, shambler 1, stormrage 1 and stormrage 2
Standard Action: Twin Strike at the dragon, with +1 attack bonus from quarry and +3 damage bonus to each attack from Sly Hunter, hits AC 30 for 18 and AC 23 for 12, I'll apply HQ damage, 8, to the first attack.
Move Action: none, for now.  Erdric doesn't want to appear afraid.   [/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 8, 2008)

Narbel ignores the dragon for the moment, and steps up toward the stormrage.  "Git back over here ye stinking pile of seaweed!  I ain't done with you yet!"

[sblock=actions]Move 3 squares south.

Come and Get It vs. SR2 (1d20 16=27, 1d12 9=14)

Mark SR2

*Come and Get It; Fighter Attack 7*
You call your opponents toward you and deliver a blow they will never forget.
Encounter; Martial, Weapon
*Standard Action; Close* burst 3; 
*Target*: Each enemy in burst you can see
*Effect:* You pull each target 2 squares to a space adjacent to you. You cannot pull a target that cannot end adjacent to you. You then make a close attack targeting each adjacent enemy.
*Attack:* Strength vs. AC
Hit: 1[W] + Strength modifier damage.[/sblock]


----------



## Evilhalfling (Oct 8, 2008)

Starwinds will strike wildly at the Shambler, her mace briefly flickering with flame. Now she is to angry to be scared. Healing torment, she will reposition [sblock]
Avenging Flame 1d20+13=17 (-2 fear, +2 adjacent warlord)
Healing Word 3d8+5=18+ surge 
shift S
save 1d20 =17 
[/sblock]


----------



## Victim (Oct 8, 2008)

Tharos unloads a Thunderlance.  The blast of Thunder goes well underneath the dragon, but Rollie ducks underneath it.  The two plant creatures tossed backwards by the force of the spell.

[sblock]I'm not totally sure about starting the blast 1 square up so it goes over Glib, but you missed him anyway.  Considering how many monsters, especially past the lower levels, are large, it seems like it would really devalue selective targeting abilities.

Hit on the Stormrage and the Shambler, and they are pushed.[/sblock]

Erdric fires two arrows at the dragon.  But both seem to bounce off the dragon's scaly hide.

[sblock]Umm, it didn't look like you included the -2 from the aftereffect of the dragon's frightful presence.  Erdric is attacking at +17; his normal attack is +16 with a +1 bonus for shooting a quarry, so shouldn't his attack be +15?  Is there some beneficial status buff I'm forgetting?

So that makes the first attack a 28, and thus a miss.  

You didn't roll a save for the fear effect either; Roll Lookup is a failure.[/sblock]

Since the Stormrage was blasted out of immediate reach, Starwinds might not want to attempt to pound it with a firey mace.





By victimen at 2008-10-08

[sblock=Status/Initiative: round 3]

29: Glib. -24 HP.  5/6.  after effect: -2 attacks: save ends.  
?Deft Strike SR 1
[sblock=Powers used]
[/sblock]

28: Narbel.  -38 HP.  after effect: -2 attacks: save ends. 12/16.  
*Reaping SR 2
[sblock=Powers used]
[/sblock]

26: Blue Dragon.  -48 HP.  Flying: Alt 10.  Cursed.  Quarry
*Breath weapon on Glib, Starwinds, Torment
[sblock=Powers used]
Breath weapon: 5 and 6.
Frightful Presence, E
[/sblock]

24:  Tharos.  -5.  4/6.  Water walking
*Thunderlance
[sblock=Powers used]Ice Rays, E
Thunderlance, E

Wall of Fire, D
[/sblock]

22: Erdric.  -14 HP.  5/7.  Concealed.  after effect: -2 attacks: save ends.
*Twin Strike dragon
[sblock=Powers used]Elven Accuracy, E

Spray of Arrows, D.
Excruciating Shot, D.

Helm of Eagle, D
Dragonbane bow, D
2/2 Daily Item powers used[/sblock]

22: Starwinds.  -28 HP.    AP=1.  8/9 surges  after effect: -2 attacks: save ends.
*Dire Radiance Dragon
[sblock=Powers used]Dire Radiance, E

Bless, Daily.  
Holy Symbol, D
1/2 daily item powers used.
[/sblock]

22: Torment.  -40 HP.  9/11.  after effect: -2 attacks: save ends.
*Crossbow dragon
[sblock=Powers used]
[/sblock]

17: Stormrage 1.  -34 HP.  Quarry
*Double Attack Xak
[sblock=Powers used]
[/sblock]
17: Stormrage 2.  -0 HP.  Cursed.  Quarry
*Double Attack Reed
[sblock=Powers used]
[/sblock]
17: Shambler 1 -18 HP.  granting CA.  Quarry.
17: Shambler 2 -14 HP.  Immo.  
17: Shambler 3 -14 HP.  Immo.  
*all double run

16: Reed.  -5 HP.  Concealed.  after effect: -2 attacks: save ends.
*Eyebite
[sblock=Powers used]
[/sblock]

15: Xak.  -19 HP.    14/18 surges  after effect: -2 attacks: save ends.
* charge SR 1
[sblock=Powers used]
Hallowed Circle, D
[/sblock]

[sblock=Restrained]You grant combat advantage. You’re immobilized.
You can’t be forced to move by a pull, a push, or a
slide.
You take a –2 penalty to attack rolls.[/sblock]
[sblock=Prone]Grant CA against melee attacks
+2 defenses against ranged attacks from non adjacent creatures
lying on the ground
-2 penalty to attack
Flying creatures knocked prone safely descend a number of squares equal to their speed, and then crash if they haven't reached the ground
can't move normally, must crawl or stand up[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Victim (Oct 8, 2008)

covaithe said:


> Tharos pauses a second, responding automatically "What's your payscale like for henchmen?"   When the stormrage shamblers approach threateningly, he grits his teeth, then ducks through the edge of the lightning aura, moving closer to the center of the battlefield.  He claps his hands together and barks a word, summoning a fierce thunderclap to drive his enemies backwards.  Unfortunately, Glib is caught on the edge of the blast.  Even more unfortunately, a swirling eddy of wind from the dragon's wings muffles the thunder before it can reach the beast.
> 
> "Just improving my bargaining position, you understand.  You didn't think I missed you by mistake, did you?"




"Hmm, I'm open to suggestions.  For now, we've got two dragon hordes plus all the gold from an old city worth of stuff.  And this is just Phase 1 - killing the heck out of the villages is to just test out the plant army, work out the kinks, all that stuff.  Once everything gets set up right, I'm gonna carve out an empire - it'll be awesome.  Then we get you set up with a formal position, some land or whatever."

"It's cool, dude.  You guys gotta give it your best."


----------



## Evilhalfling (Oct 9, 2008)

"Torment and Xak, the dragon star is watching over you" 
Starwinds chants as she throws a bolt of energy at the Stormrage. 

[sblock]
Sacred Flame vs Ref 1d20+14=22   (-2 fear, +2 adjacent warlord) damage  1d6+10=12 
Xak may get a new save. 
Healing Word on Torment 3d8+5=18+ surge 
Her save 1d20 =17 
[/sblock]


----------



## Victim (Oct 10, 2008)

Next legal action for Torment goes.


----------



## Victim (Oct 11, 2008)

Starwinds aims true with holy power and Xak is freed from fear.

[sblock]Hit.  Xak recovers from fear.
Roll Lookup[/sblock]

Torment shouts some encouragement to his companions, and then advances on the Stormrage with a yell.  However, his chain is fouled by the grasses and the warlord is unable to land an effective blow.

[sblock]Stand tough to heal starwinds, narbel, Xaf +14 hp, and reed & tharos 5 
move nw, w and lions roar the Shambler to heal Glib. 

Lion's Roar- Martial, Weapon
Standard Action; Melee weapon; Target: One creature
Attack: +17 vs. AC
Hit: 4d4+8 damage, self or one ally can use a healing surge (ally gains +4 hp)

Rolled a 1 on the attack: Roll Lookup
Saved against dragonfear.[/sblock]

The Stormrages regenerate and advance as the dragon yells, "Check it out, I'm a military genius:  Pincer attack!"  The left Stormrage breaks away from Xak and drives toward Rollie, but the graceful elven thief dodges its tendrils.

[sblock]Regen 10
OA: Roll Lookup MISS
Move south to H21/I20.
Double Attack Glib.  MISS, MISS.  Roll Lookup[/sblock]

The other Stormrage approaches from the east and lashes out at Tharos.  One of the creature's appendages delivers a powerful shock to the mage.  And now much of the group is caught between the two electrified beasts.

[sblock]Move to N23/O22.
Double Attack Tharos: Roll Lookup
1d20+16; 2d8+6 → [4,16] = (20) MISS
1d20+16; 2d8+6 → [2,7,6] = (15) 
1d20+16; 2d8+6 → [13,16] = (29) HIT
1d20+16; 2d8+6 → [8,7,6] = (21) ouch, nearly crit damage.[/sblock]

The other shamblers follow their overcharge kin.  The leftmost one almost manages to get back to where it was before the Thunderlance, but Glib once again finds himself under attack.  Not being a dragon, however, the plant doesn't seem to have much luck attacking.

[sblock=S1]Regen 5
Move SEx3
M Enveloping Double Attack (standard; at-will) ✦ Healing
The shambling mound makes two basic attacks. If both attacks
hit the same Medium or smaller target, the shambling mound
makes a secondary attack against the target. Secondary Attack:
+16 vs. Fortitude; the target is pulled into the shambling mound’s
space and restrained (save ends). While the target is restrained,
no creature has line of sight or line of effect to it. At the start of
the shambling mound’s turn each round, the enveloped target
takes 10 damage and the shambling mound regains 10 hit
points. The shambling mound can envelop up to 2 creatures at a
time. When the target makes its save, it reappears in a square of
its choice adjacent to the shambling mound.

Against Glib: Roll Lookup MISS, MISS[/sblock]

The middle shambler approaches the champion of Kord, and much to your horror, completely engulfs the hero.  On the bright side, at least he's been pulled away from the electric field of the Stormrage.

[sblock]Regen 5
Move south to J17/K16.
Enveloping Attack Xak, Roll Lookup

1d20+16; 1d20+16; 1d8+8; 1d8+8; 1d20+16 → [15,16] = (31) HIT
1d20+16; 1d20+16; 1d8+8; 1d8+8; 1d20+16 → [17,16] = (33) HIT
1d20+16; 1d20+16; 1d8+8; 1d8+8; 1d20+16 → [5,8] = (13) 
1d20+16; 1d20+16; 1d8+8; 1d8+8; 1d20+16 → [1,8] = (9) 
1d20+16; 1d20+16; 1d8+8; 1d8+8; 1d20+16 → [13,16] = (29) HIT v F

M Enveloping Double Attack (standard; at-will) ✦ Healing
The shambling mound makes two basic attacks. If both attacks
hit the same Medium or smaller target, the shambling mound
makes a secondary attack against the target. Secondary Attack:
+16 vs. Fortitude; the target is pulled into the shambling mound’s
space and restrained (save ends). While the target is restrained,
no creature has line of sight or line of effect to it. At the start of
the shambling mound’s turn each round, the enveloped target
takes 10 damage and the shambling mound regains 10 hit
points. The shambling mound can envelop up to 2 creatures at a
time. When the target makes its save, it reappears in a square of
its choice adjacent to the shambling mound.[/sblock]

The last Shambler lumbers around the patch of weeds and charges Narbel.  Its attacks don't even dent the dwarf's armor.

[sblock]Regen 5
Move: SW, SW, S, SW
Charge Narbel: Roll Lookup MISS
ends in: U18/U17[/sblock]






By victimen at 2008-10-10

[sblock=Status/Initiative: round 3]

29: Glib. -24 HP.  5/6.  after effect: -2 attacks: save ends.  
?Deft Strike SR 1
[sblock=Powers used]
[/sblock]

28: Narbel.  -24 HP.  after effect: -2 attacks: save ends. 12/16.  
*Reaping SR 2
[sblock=Powers used]
[/sblock]

26: Blue Dragon.  -48 HP.  Flying: Alt 10.  Cursed.  Quarry
*Breath weapon on Glib, Starwinds, Torment
[sblock=Powers used]
Breath weapon: 5 and 6.
Frightful Presence, E
[/sblock]

24:  Tharos.  -21.  4/6.  Water walking
*Thunderlance
[sblock=Powers used]Ice Rays, E
Thunderlance, E

Wall of Fire, D
[/sblock]

22: Erdric.  -14 HP.  5/7.  Concealed.  after effect: -2 attacks: save ends.
*Twin Strike dragon
[sblock=Powers used]Elven Accuracy, E

Spray of Arrows, D.
Excruciating Shot, D.

Helm of Eagle, D
Dragonbane bow, D
2/2 Daily Item powers used[/sblock]

22: Starwinds.  -14 HP.    AP=1.  8/9 surges  
*Sacred Flame
[sblock=Powers used]Dire Radiance, E

Bless, Daily.  
Holy Symbol, D
1/2 daily item powers used.
[/sblock]

22: Torment.  -5 HP.  8/11.  Concealed.
*Lion's Roar
[sblock=Powers used]Lion's Roar, E

Stand Tough, D
[/sblock]

17: Stormrage 1.  -36 HP.  Quarry
*Double Attack Rollie
[sblock=Powers used]
[/sblock]
17: Stormrage 2.  -0 HP.  Cursed.  Quarry
*Double Attack Reed
[sblock=Powers used]
[/sblock]
17: Shambler 1 -13 HP.  Quarry.
*Enveloping Glib
17: Shambler 2 -9 HP.   Enveloping Xak!
*eats Xak
17: Shambler 3 -9 HP.    
*Charge Narbel

16: Reed.  -0 HP.  Concealed.  after effect: -2 attacks: save ends.
*Eyebite
[sblock=Powers used]
[/sblock]

15: Xak.  -27 HP.    14/18 surges.  Enveloped (save ends)
* charge SR 1
[sblock=Powers used]
Hallowed Circle, D
[/sblock]

[sblock=Restrained]You grant combat advantage. You’re immobilized.
You can’t be forced to move by a pull, a push, or a
slide.
You take a –2 penalty to attack rolls.[/sblock]
[sblock=Prone]Grant CA against melee attacks
+2 defenses against ranged attacks from non adjacent creatures
lying on the ground
-2 penalty to attack
Flying creatures knocked prone safely descend a number of squares equal to their speed, and then crash if they haven't reached the ground
can't move normally, must crawl or stand up[/sblock]
[sblock=Enveloped]restrained (save ends). While the target is restrained,
no creature has line of sight or line of effect to it. At the start of
the shambling mound’s turn each round, the enveloped target
takes 10 damage and the shambling mound regains 10 hit
points. The shambling mound can envelop up to 2 creatures at a
time. When the target makes its save, it reappears in a square of
its choice adjacent to the shambling mound.
[/sblock]

[/sblock]

Xak is in J17.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 11, 2008)

Reed continues with his tactic. He curses these enemies especially this big vegetables near him... as he attacks the one plants mind before retreating.

[sblock=OOC]
Save vs fear (1d20+5=6) 

Minor: Curse shambler 3 and stormrage 2.
Standard: Eyebite vs Stormrage2 (1d20+15=30, 1d6+10=14, 2d6=9)
if it hits (hits only against will 28), the enemy takes a -2 penaliy on the next attack.
Move: to T28, concealment.

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Reed Rowan
*Perception*: 17 *Insight*: 22 Normal Vision
*AC* 25 *Fortitude* 21 *Reflex* 23 *Will* 25
*Hit Points*: 91 / 96 *Bloodied*: 48
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 24 *Surges per day*: 8 / 8

I slash out my used powers on the CS.

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 11, 2008)

"Ha! Ye'll have t'do better'n that ye stinkin' pile o' cabbage!"  Narbel steps closer to the shambler, careful to stay on solid ground, and swings his axe with a guttural grunt.

[sblock=actions]Move S1, SE1
Reaping Strike vs. Shambler3 (1d20 16=29, 1d12 9=14)
Damage is cold damage, and Shambler3 gains vulnerable 5 cold if it's a hit.[/sblock]


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 11, 2008)

Xak tries to free himself from within the shambler, but fails.
[sblock=OoC]I believe the no LoE/LoS clause means that Xak himself can't attack anyone either. If he can make attacks against the enveloping Shambler, then he will use Bolstering Strike (+15; 1d10+9 AND 4 tempHP).
Save vs Enveloped (1d20=4)[/sblock]


----------



## Graf (Oct 13, 2008)

Glib manages to get himself together. His leg tinges unpleasantly. _This is not happening again... _he looks up at the dragon floating far above him.

Our positioning, frankly, is grossly bad.

_The problem with the short lived races... no sense of tactics._

He slips out of the corona of electricity and tries to improve things. For a minute he's fooling around far in the south, among the desert dunes, with a human lass.

He takes one step, then two then three. The wind picks up, rustling. [Move: Se e e e] At the last he's, just for a instant, he's the eye of a galestorm. A tornado plucks him off his feet. [standard: tornado strike].

He tries pull one of the electrifed plants (#2) in between himself and torment and starwinds while flinging another off into the air.

[sblock=TS]
Roll  (the -2 is for the dragonfear ... if there are other modifiers I've missed them... sorry!)

13 damage
Attack one: Stormrage Shambler 1 20 AC (if hit shift ne5)
Attack two: Stormrage Shambler 2 29 AC (if hit shift w3)

[/sblock]


[sblock=Glib Rollie Combat Block]
Passive Perception 26 ✦ Passive Insight 24 DARKVISION, low light
Defenses 27/19/27/23
Hit points 59/83 Bloodied 41 (surges remaining 65
AP 1

* Defenses*
+4 vs OA (artful dodger)
Combat Anticipation (+1 to defenses vs close, ranged, area attacks)
Defensive Advantage (+2 to defenses when have CA)
Evasion (missed ref/ac area/close attack -> no damage)
Forced Movement -1 square (cat burglar)

*Effects*
-2 attacks (save ends) [dragon fear AF] *

Powers*
*Bait and Switch (standard; encounter) ✦ Marital, Weapon*
*Cat Burglers Gambit (standard; encounter) ✦ Martial, Weapon*
*Elvin Precision (free; encounter)  ✦ Personal*
*Eyebite**(standard; encounter) ✦ Arcane, Psychic, Impliment*
*Ignoble Escape (move; encounter)  ✦ Martial, Personal
**Instant Escape (immediate interrupt; encounter)  ✦ Martial, Personal
**Sand in the Eyes (standard; encounter) ✦ Martial, Weapon*
OR *Tornado Strike (standard; encounter) ✦ Marital, Weapon*
*Tumble (move; encounter)  ✦ Martial*
OR *Easy Target (standard; daily) ✦ Marital, Weapon*
*Knockout** (standard; daily) ✦ Marital, Weapon*
OR *Walking Wounded (standard; daily) ✦ Marital, Weapon*
*Shadow Flow Armor (minor; daily) ✦ Item*
*Cloak of Resistance (minor; daily) ✦ Item*
[/sblock]


----------



## Victim (Oct 13, 2008)

Reed manages to curse the nearby Stormrage, weakening its mind.

[sblock]Shocked for 5

28 v W hits, 23 damage, you get invis to it, psychic lock, etc[/sblock]

Xak is unable to free himself from the inside of the Shambler.

[sblock]I'm going to have to agree that the no LoS cuts both ways, so no attacking.[/sblock]

Rollie tosses his dagger and hits one of the Stormrages, luring it closer to the group.  His weapon returns to his hand.

[sblock]Shocked for 5

20 misses, 29 hits.  13 damage, slid into the group for flanking action.

Save versus penalty fails: Roll Lookup[/sblock]

Narbel chops into the pile of cabbage, freezing parts of the monster.  His success rallies the fighter.

[sblock]29 hits.  14 damage.  Cold vulnerable.  
Save succeeds: Roll Lookup[/sblock]

The dragon does a snap roll and spits at the group.  The crackling ball of lightning explodes in the air, zapping the heroes underneath the burst.  The Stormrages are invigorated by the burst.

"Dude, you're trying to help me beatdown your healers?  Thanks, man, but I don't think we need any assistance for this one.  You little guys seem kinda screwed, ya know?" The beast flies over his handiwork heading SE.  "I think its the fish."

[sblock]Recharge roll fails: Roll Lookup
Standard Action: A Lightning Burst (standard; at-will) ✦ Lightning
Area burst 3 within 20; +18 vs. Reflex; 2d6 + 4 lightning
damage. Miss: Half damage.

Origin square: J24, Alt 3 so those on the ground are affected.
Roll Lookup
1d20+18; 1d20+18; 1d20+18; 1d20+18; 1d20+18; 1d20+18; 2d6+4 → [13,18] = (31) SR1: HIT
1d20+18; 1d20+18; 1d20+18; 1d20+18; 1d20+18; 1d20+18; 2d6+4 → [16,18] = (34) SR2: HIT
1d20+18; 1d20+18; 1d20+18; 1d20+18; 1d20+18; 1d20+18; 2d6+4 → [9,18] = (27) Tharos HIT?
1d20+18; 1d20+18; 1d20+18; 1d20+18; 1d20+18; 1d20+18; 2d6+4 → [17,18] = (35) Glib: HIT
1d20+18; 1d20+18; 1d20+18; 1d20+18; 1d20+18; 1d20+18; 2d6+4 → [2,18] = (20) Starwinds: MISS
1d20+18; 1d20+18; 1d20+18; 1d20+18; 1d20+18; 1d20+18; 2d6+4 → [7,18] = (25) Erdric: HIT
1d20+18; 1d20+18; 1d20+18; 1d20+18; 1d20+18; 1d20+18; 2d6+4 → [6,1,4] = (11) damage
Lightning Burst: Stormrage 1 Stormrage 2 Tharos Glib Starwinds Erdric

11 damage to Tharos, Erdric, and Glib.  Starwinds takes 5.  The Stormrages take zero - Immune.

The stormrages use their immediate reaction and heal 10.

Lightning Affinity (immediate reaction, when hit by a lightning
attack; at-will) ✦ Healing
The stormrage shambler regains 10 hit points. The stormrage
shambler cannot attack itself to heal in this fashion.

Move Action: fly to N28/O27[/sblock]





By victimen at 2008-10-12

[sblock=Status/Initiative: round 4]

29: Glib. -40 HP.  5/6.  after effect: -2 attacks: save ends.  Concealment.
*Tornado Strike
[sblock=Powers used]
Tornado Strike, E
[/sblock]

28: Narbel.  -24 HP.  12/16.  
*Reaping S 3
[sblock=Powers used]
[/sblock]

26: Blue Dragon.  -48 HP.  Flying: Alt 10.  Cursed.  Quarry
*Lightning Burst
[sblock=Powers used]
Breath weapon: 5 and 6.
Frightful Presence, E
[/sblock]

24:  Tharos.  -22.  4/6.  Water walking
*Thunderlance
[sblock=Powers used]Ice Rays, E
Thunderlance, E

Wall of Fire, D
[/sblock]

22: Erdric.  -25 HP.  5/7.  Concealed.  after effect: -2 attacks: save ends.
*Twin Strike dragon
[sblock=Powers used]Elven Accuracy, E

Spray of Arrows, D.
Excruciating Shot, D.

Helm of Eagle, D
Dragonbane bow, D
2/2 Daily Item powers used[/sblock]

22: Starwinds.  -19 HP.    AP=1.  8/9 surges  
*Sacred Flame
[sblock=Powers used]Dire Radiance, E

Bless, Daily.  
Holy Symbol, D
1/2 daily item powers used.
[/sblock]

22: Torment.  -5 HP.  8/11.  Concealed.
*Lion's Roar
[sblock=Powers used]Lion's Roar, E

Stand Tough, D
[/sblock]

17: Stormrage 1.  -26 HP.  Quarry
*Double Attack Rollie
[sblock=Powers used]
[/sblock]
17: Stormrage 2.  -26 HP.  Eyebite (Reed), Psychic Lock. Cursed.  Quarry
*Double Attack Reed
[sblock=Powers used]
[/sblock]
17: Shambler 1 -13 HP.  Quarry.
*Enveloping Glib
17: Shambler 2 -9 HP.   Enveloping Xak!
*eats Xak
17: Shambler 3 -23 HP.    Cursed.  Marked.  Cold Vunerable 5.
*Charge Narbel

16: Reed.  -5 HP.  Concealed.  after effect: -2 attacks: save ends.
*Eyebite
[sblock=Powers used]
[/sblock]

15: Xak.  -27 HP.    14/18 surges.  Enveloped (save ends)
* eaten
[sblock=Powers used]
Hallowed Circle, D
[/sblock]

[sblock=Restrained]You grant combat advantage. You’re immobilized.
You can’t be forced to move by a pull, a push, or a
slide.
You take a –2 penalty to attack rolls.[/sblock]
[sblock=Prone]Grant CA against melee attacks
+2 defenses against ranged attacks from non adjacent creatures
lying on the ground
-2 penalty to attack
Flying creatures knocked prone safely descend a number of squares equal to their speed, and then crash if they haven't reached the ground
can't move normally, must crawl or stand up[/sblock]
[sblock=Enveloped]restrained (save ends). While the target is restrained,
no creature has line of sight or line of effect to it. At the start of
the shambling mound’s turn each round, the enveloped target
takes 10 damage and the shambling mound regains 10 hit
points. The shambling mound can envelop up to 2 creatures at a
time. When the target makes its save, it reappears in a square of
its choice adjacent to the shambling mound.
[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Oct 13, 2008)

Tharos moves west, ducking out of the lightning field.  He claps his hands again, calling forth another wave of thunder, though a lesser one this time, pushing back two of the monsters.  Noticing the monsters conveniently bunched together, Tharos takes a deep breath and calls on his reserves to conjure a torrent of sticky webs around the three monsters, holding them in place.  "Kill the ones that are free!  Even _I_ can't hold these forever!"

[sblock=actions]Move to F25, avoiding the lightning aura.  Thunderwave from E23 to H18.  Attacks against Shambler1 and Stormrage1:  hits Fort 32 and 28 for 15 damage.  Assuming those are hits, push Stormrage1 3xN, and Shambler1 1xN, 2xNE.  

Action point:  Web, burst 2 centered at I17.  Attacks against Shambler1, shambler2, stormrage1, hits Reflex 32, 20, 28.  I think those are all hits, so those guys are immobilized (save ends).  Note their saves are at -2 from spell focus.  It also creates a zone, creatures ending their turn there are immobilized (save ends).  
[/sblock]


----------



## Victim (Oct 13, 2008)

Everything hits on the Thunderwave, so further actions should assume those enemies have been pushed.


----------



## Redclaw (Oct 13, 2008)

Impressed by Tharos' spellcraft, Erdric listens to the wizard and focuses on the stormrage trapped between the other heroes.  He rushes across the open ground to another patch of grass, then fires two arrows at the offending plant matter.

[sblock=ooc] Move Action: move to C24 (with speed 8, that should be doable)
Standard Action: Twin Strike Stormrage 2 (-2 for fear, +1 for quarry), hits AC 21 for 14, hits AC 24 for 8, then apply HQ to the second attack, 14 additional.

Save fails
Wow, I'm rolling crap this encounter.  Payback for the crits, I guess.   [/sblock]
[sblock=stats] HP 60/85, 5/7 surges  Second Wind []
AC 26 Fort 22 Ref 24 Will 22
Nimble Strike
Twin Strike
Evasive Strike []
Knockdown Strike []
Hawk's Talon []
Combined Fire []
Split the Tree []
Excrutiating Shot [x]
Spray of Arrows [x]
Elven Accuracy [x]
Archer's Glory []
Expeditious Stride []
Evade Ambush []
Yield Ground []
Dragonslayer Longbow [x]
Elven Battle Armor []
Helm of the Eagle [x]
Dynamic Belt []
Gloves of Piercing []
[/sblock]


----------



## Evilhalfling (Oct 14, 2008)

Heeding the wizards words, Starwinds will do her best to sandwich the lettuce at hand. Waiting for Torments strike she will set the stormrager on fire, and if under the warlords protection, she will move straight east 3. 

[sblock] delay for guarding strike. 
Avenging Flame 1d20+15=28 damage 2d8+7=18 - ongoing 5 (save ends) target cannot make save if it attacks. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Victim (Oct 14, 2008)

Tharos tosses the mounds about with a blast of thunder, then pins them in place with a web.  The shambler not thrown off balance by his attack is able to avoid strands.

[sblock]Shocked for 5 at turn start.

Hits with the Thunderwave.  Extra Damage Action from Spellstorm Mage impoves the damage on Thunderwave.

Action Surge improves the web's attack, so it hits all 3 enemies.  20 Ref misses these shambling mounds otherwise.

Gain 10 HP from spending an AP because of Torment[/sblock]

Erdric's arrows are deflected by small lightning discharges.

[sblock]Miss and Miss.[/sblock]

Torment steps up and lashes the beast with his firey chain, providing cover to the priestess.  He shouts some encouragement to Rollie.

[sblock]Shocked for 5
Shift south
Guarding Attack on SR 2.  Hit, 19 fire damage.  Starwinds gets +5 AC against SR 2.
Inspiring Word Rollie: surge +13 HP: 33
Roll Lookup[/sblock]

Starwinds ignites the Stormrage with a powerful blow, then takes advantage of Torment's presence to get out of dodge.

[sblock]Shocked for 5.
Hit.

The OA from SR 2 misses.  Roll Lookup[/sblock]

The Stormrage fights back, lashing out at Torment despite the flames over its body..  Even with Reed's mental inference, the creature still hits with both tendrils - one a devastating zap to face fortunately buffered by Starwinds' timely warding.  The bulk of the creature moves slightly to the east in pursuit.

[sblock]Regen 10, burn for 5.

Roll Lookup
1d20+14; 2d8+6 → [20,14] = (34) CRIT, 22 damage
1d20+14; 2d8+6 → [6,2,6] = (14) 
1d20+14; 2d8+6 → [18,14] = (32) HIT
1d20+14; 2d8+6 → [5,3,6] = (14) 

36 damage total between lightning and physical.  28 if the crit is negated.

Shift E.[/sblock]

The other Stormrage strains against the webbing and uses its tendrils to ward off attacks.

[sblock]Regen 10
Total Defense: +2 defenses
Save: fail
Roll Lookup[/sblock]

The other shamblers caught in the web also hundle defensively.  Inside the second shambling mound, Xak is crushed slightly and has digestive tendrils inflitrating his armor - the shambler seems stronger as it starts to eat the dwarf. 

[sblock]Regen 5.  Shambler 2 deals 10 damage to Xak and heals 10.
Total D for both: +2 defenses
Saves: fail: Roll Lookup[/sblock]

The third shambler facing Narbel swallows the dwarf whole, forcing Narbel deep into the its body with with its tendrils.  With nothing nearby to stop it, the beast moves towards Starwinds and Reed.

[sblock]Regen 5
Eveloping Attack Narbel: Roll Lookup
1d20+16; 1d8+8; 1d20+16; 1d8+8; 1d20+16 → [17,16] = (33) HIT
1d20+16; 1d8+8; 1d20+16; 1d8+8; 1d20+16 → [2,8] = (10) 
1d20+16; 1d8+8; 1d20+16; 1d8+8; 1d20+16 → [16,16] = (32) HIT
1d20+16; 1d8+8; 1d20+16; 1d8+8; 1d20+16 → [8,8] = (16) 
1d20+16; 1d8+8; 1d20+16; 1d8+8; 1d20+16 → [19,16] = (35) HIT

26 damage, and eaten.  

Then it moves SW, Sx3[/sblock]





By victimen at 2008-10-14

[sblock=Status/Initiative: round 4]

29: Glib. -7 HP.  4/6.  after effect: -2 attacks: save ends.  Concealment.
*Tornado Strike
[sblock=Powers used]
Tornado Strike, E
[/sblock]

28: Narbel.  -50 HP.  12/16.  Enveloped (save ends)
*Reaping S 3
[sblock=Powers used]
[/sblock]

26: Blue Dragon.  -48 HP.  Flying: Alt 10.  Cursed.  Quarry
*Lightning Burst
[sblock=Powers used]
Breath weapon: 5 and 6.
Frightful Presence, E
[/sblock]

24:  Tharos.  -17.  4/6.  Water walking
*Thunderlance
[sblock=Powers used]Ice Rays, E
Thunderlance, E

Wall of Fire, D
[/sblock]

22: Erdric.  -25 HP.  5/7.  Concealed.  after effect: -2 attacks: save ends.
*Twin Strike SR2
[sblock=Powers used]Elven Accuracy, E

Spray of Arrows, D.
Excruciating Shot, D.

Helm of Eagle, D
Dragonbane bow, D
2/2 Daily Item powers used[/sblock]

22: Torment.  -38 HP.  8/11.  
*Guarding Strike
[sblock=Powers used]Lion's Roar, E
Guarding Attack, E
Inspiring Word, 1/2, E

Stand Tough, D
[/sblock]

22: Starwinds.  -24 HP.    AP=1.  8/9 surges  
*Avenging flame
[sblock=Powers used]Dire Radiance, E
Channel Divinity, E
Healing Word, 1/2

Avenging Flame, D
Bless, Daily.  
Holy Symbol, D
1/2 daily item powers used.
[/sblock]

17: Stormrage 1.  -37 HP.  Quarry.  Immo, save @-2
*Total D
[sblock=Powers used]
[/sblock]
17: Stormrage 2.  -39 HP.  Eyebite (Reed),  Cursed.  Quarry. ongoing 5 (save ends) target cannot make save if it attacks.
*Double Attack Torment
[sblock=Powers used]
[/sblock]
17: Shambler 1 -29 HP.  Quarry.  Immo, save @-2
*Enveloping Glib
17: Shambler 2 -0 HP.   Enveloping Xak!  Immo, save @-2
*eats Xak
17: Shambler 3 -18 HP.    Cursed.  Marked.  Cold Vunerable 5.  Eating Narbel!
*Enveloping Narbel

16: Reed.  -5 HP.  Concealed.  after effect: -2 attacks: save ends.
*Eyebite
[sblock=Powers used]
[/sblock]

15: Xak.  -37 HP.    14/18 surges.  Enveloped (save ends)
* eaten
[sblock=Powers used]
Hallowed Circle, D
[/sblock]

[sblock=Restrained]You grant combat advantage. You’re immobilized.
You can’t be forced to move by a pull, a push, or a
slide.
You take a –2 penalty to attack rolls.[/sblock]
[sblock=Prone]Grant CA against melee attacks
+2 defenses against ranged attacks from non adjacent creatures
lying on the ground
-2 penalty to attack
Flying creatures knocked prone safely descend a number of squares equal to their speed, and then crash if they haven't reached the ground
can't move normally, must crawl or stand up[/sblock]
[sblock=Enveloped]restrained (save ends). While the target is restrained,
no creature has line of sight or line of effect to it. At the start of
the shambling mound’s turn each round, the enveloped target
takes 10 damage and the shambling mound regains 10 hit
points. The shambling mound can envelop up to 2 creatures at a
time. When the target makes its save, it reappears in a square of
its choice adjacent to the shambling mound.
[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 14, 2008)

The dwarven paladin calls on the fortifying spirit of Kord to free himself from within the shambler. Emerging from between the strands, Xak tears a sizable chunk of the plant with him.
[sblock=OoC]Minor: Cleansing Spirit save (1d20+2=8)
Move for Minor: Divine Mettle (1d20+4=20). Appear in L-17.
Standard: Bolstering Strike vs AC (1d20+15=27, 1d10+9=10), if hits, Xak gains 4 temp HP.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 14, 2008)

Reed finds his bravery and continues with his tactic. He curses these enemies especially this big vegetables near him... as he attacks the one plants mind in hope to help Narbel.

[sblock=OOC]
Save vs fear (1d10+5=11)

Move: to V26, concealment.
Standard: Eyebite vs Stormrage2 (1d20+15=30, 1d6+10=11, 2d6=4)
if it hits, the enemy takes a -2 penaliy on the next attack. (attack is vs Will)


[sblock=Mini stat block]
Reed Rowan
*Perception*: 17 *Insight*: 22 Normal Vision
*AC* 25 *Fortitude* 21 *Reflex* 23 *Will* 25
*Hit Points*: 91 / 96 *Bloodied*: 48
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 24 *Surges per day*: 8 / 8

I slash out my used powers on the CS.

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 14, 2008)

It really does hate me...

Save vs. getting eaten by lettuce (1d20=4)


----------



## Graf (Oct 17, 2008)

Rollie rolls around the shambler in the thick muck. [move: tumble 3e] Glib stabs the shamber with a sly flourish [AC39|14+19].

[sblock=Glib Rollie Combat Block]
Passive Perception 26 ✦ Passive Insight 24 DARKVISION, low light
Defenses 27/19/27/23
Hit points 76/83 Bloodied 41 (surges remaining 64
AP 1

* Defenses*
+4 vs OA (artful dodger)
Combat Anticipation (+1 to defenses vs close, ranged, area attacks)
Defensive Advantage (+2 to defenses when have CA)
Evasion (missed ref/ac area/close attack -> no damage)
Forced Movement -1 square (cat burglar)

*Effects*
-2 attacks (save ends) [dragon fear AF] *

Powers*
*Bait and Switch (standard; encounter) ✦ Marital, Weapon*
*Cat Burglers Gambit (standard; encounter) ✦ Martial, Weapon*
*Elvin Precision (free; encounter)  ✦ Personal*
*Eyebite**(standard; encounter) ✦ Arcane, Psychic, Impliment*
*Ignoble Escape (move; encounter)  ✦ Martial, Personal
**Instant Escape (immediate interrupt; encounter)  ✦ Martial, Personal
**Sand in the Eyes (standard; encounter) ✦ Martial, Weapon*
OR *Tornado Strike (standard; encounter) ✦ Marital, Weapon*
*Tumble (move; encounter)  ✦ Martial*
OR *Easy Target (standard; daily) ✦ Marital, Weapon*
*Knockout** (standard; daily) ✦ Marital, Weapon*
OR *Walking Wounded (standard; daily) ✦ Marital, Weapon*
*Shadow Flow Armor (minor; daily) ✦ Item*
*Cloak of Resistance (minor; daily) ✦ Item*
[/sblock]


----------



## Victim (Oct 17, 2008)

Reed tears into the mind of the Stormrage.

[sblock]Hit.  15 damage.[/sblock]

On the other hand, Xak tears out of the body of the Shambler.

[sblock]Escape!  Hit, 10 damage, 4 temp HP[/sblock]

Glib rolls around and plants a dagger in monster with a showy move.

[sblock]Shocked for 5, Hit, 33 damage.
Save fails: Roll Lookup[/sblock]

Narbel fails to break free of the mound.

"And it looks like the wizard dude comes through again," the dragon laughs.  "Spoiling my plan and all."

"But I mean, come on.  They could push each other or something; they don't just have to huddle there," he chides his allies who are directing the plants.

The dragon pulls up into an Immelman turn, flying west.  He fires another lightning attack as he dives back down.  The energy heals the plants a bit, making your work just that much harder.

[sblock]Recharge fails: Roll Lookup
ALightning Burst (standard; at-will) ✦ Lightning
Area burst 3 within 20; +18 vs. Reflex; 2d6 + 4 lightning
damage. Miss: Half damage.
Roll Lookup
1d20+18; 1d20+18; 1d20+18; 1d20+18; 1d20+18; 1d20+18; 2d6+4 → [15,18] = (33)  Stormrage 1: HIT
1d20+18; 1d20+18; 1d20+18; 1d20+18; 1d20+18; 1d20+18; 2d6+4 → [9,18] = (27) Stormrage 2: HIT
1d20+18; 1d20+18; 1d20+18; 1d20+18; 1d20+18; 1d20+18; 2d6+4 → [9,18] = (27) Shambler 2: HIT
1d20+18; 1d20+18; 1d20+18; 1d20+18; 1d20+18; 1d20+18; 2d6+4 → [17,18] = (35) Xak: HIT
1d20+18; 1d20+18; 1d20+18; 1d20+18; 1d20+18; 1d20+18; 2d6+4 → [1,18] = (19) Torment: MISS 1/2
1d20+18; 1d20+18; 1d20+18; 1d20+18; 1d20+18; 1d20+18; 2d6+4 → [12,18] = (30) Starwinds: HIT
1d20+18; 1d20+18; 1d20+18; 1d20+18; 1d20+18; 1d20+18; 2d6+4 → [2,4,4] = (10) 

Shamblers and Stormrages again use their reaction to heal 10.

Xak and Starwinds take 10, Torment takes 5 lightning.


Move to DE, 26/27.  Alt 10.[/sblock]





By victimen at 2008-10-16

[sblock=Status/Initiative: round 5]

29: Glib. -12 HP.  4/6.  after effect: -2 attacks: save ends.  Concealment.
*Sly Flourish
[sblock=Powers used]
Tornado Strike, E
Tumble, E
[/sblock]

28: Narbel.  -50 HP.  12/16.  Enveloped (save ends)
*Reaping S 3
[sblock=Powers used]
[/sblock]

26: Blue Dragon.  -48 HP.  Flying: Alt 10.  Cursed.  Quarry
*Lightning Burst
[sblock=Powers used]
Breath weapon: 5 and 6.
Frightful Presence, E
[/sblock]

24:  Tharos.  -17.  4/6.  Water walking.  AP=0
*Thunderlance
[sblock=Powers used]Ice Rays, E
Thunderlance, E

Wall of Fire, D
Web, D
[/sblock]

22: Erdric.  -25 HP.  5/7.  Concealed.  after effect: -2 attacks: save ends.
*Twin Strike SR2
[sblock=Powers used]Elven Accuracy, E

Spray of Arrows, D.
Excruciating Shot, D.

Helm of Eagle, D
Dragonbane bow, D
2/2 Daily Item powers used[/sblock]

22: Torment.  -43 HP.  8/11.  
*Guarding Strike
[sblock=Powers used]Lion's Roar, E
Guarding Attack, E
Inspiring Word, 1/2, E

Stand Tough, D
[/sblock]

22: Starwinds.  -34 HP.    AP=1.  8/9 surges  
*Avenging flame
[sblock=Powers used]Dire Radiance, E
Channel Divinity, E
Healing Word, 1/2

Avenging Flame, D
Bless, Daily.  
Holy Symbol, D
1/2 daily item powers used.
[/sblock]

17: Stormrage 1.  -27 HP.  Quarry.  Immo, save @-2
*Total D
[sblock=Powers used]
[/sblock]
17: Stormrage 2.  -77 HP.  Eyebite (Reed),  Psychic Locked.  Cursed.  Quarry. ongoing 5 (save ends) target cannot make save if it attacks.
*Double Attack Torment
[sblock=Powers used]
[/sblock]
17: Shambler 1 -29 HP.  Quarry.  Immo, save @-2
*Enveloping Glib
17: Shambler 2 -0 HP.    Immo, save @-2
*eats Xak
17: Shambler 3 -18 HP.    Cursed.   Eating Narbel!
*Enveloping Narbel

16: Reed.  -5 HP.  Concealed.  
*Eyebite
[sblock=Powers used]
[/sblock]

15: Xak.  -43 HP    14/18 surges.  
*Bolstering
[sblock=Powers used]
Divine Cleansing, E
Divine Mettle, E

Hallowed Circle, D
[/sblock]

[sblock=Restrained]You grant combat advantage. You’re immobilized.
You can’t be forced to move by a pull, a push, or a
slide.
You take a –2 penalty to attack rolls.[/sblock]
[sblock=Prone]Grant CA against melee attacks
+2 defenses against ranged attacks from non adjacent creatures
lying on the ground
-2 penalty to attack
Flying creatures knocked prone safely descend a number of squares equal to their speed, and then crash if they haven't reached the ground
can't move normally, must crawl or stand up[/sblock]
[sblock=Enveloped]restrained (save ends). While the target is restrained,
no creature has line of sight or line of effect to it. At the start of
the shambling mound’s turn each round, the enveloped target
takes 10 damage and the shambling mound regains 10 hit
points. The shambling mound can envelop up to 2 creatures at a
time. When the target makes its save, it reappears in a square of
its choice adjacent to the shambling mound.
[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Oct 17, 2008)

The sight of the dragon winging its way over his head proves more than Erdric can stand, and he ignores the group focus on the stormrage, hoping that the others can take it down.  Instead he once again turns his bow against the blue wyrm, sending another pair of arrows skyward.  With a deft dive and roll he disappears into the long grass.

[sblock=ooc] Standard Action: Twin Strike vs. big blue, hits AC 28 for 16, and hits AC 33 for 11, take my hunter's quarry damage, 10, onto the second arrow.   
Move Action: Move one square SE and drop prone in the grass, attempting to use stealth, 27
Save: Fails[/sblock]


----------



## Victim (Oct 19, 2008)

Need posts.


----------



## covaithe (Oct 19, 2008)

Tharos conjures missiles of magical force targeting the unentangled stormrage, but the looming presence of the dragon overhead distracts him, sending his missiles into the sky.    

[sblock=actions]magic missile.  Holy cow, three natural 1s on three dice.  I think that's a miss.  [/sblock]


----------



## Evilhalfling (Oct 20, 2008)

Alarmed by the approach of the second shambler, Starwinds will summon a sword of force to attack the stormrage, call upon her gods sacred flame for Torments protection, plunging the stormrage into a pillar of holy fire.

Then, at last giving into ecstasy, will funnel part of her soul between the stars, into the presence of her god. 
The thin shadow of herself that remains sweeps past the stormrage and  into the air. (N20)

[sblock] spirit weapon, AC 1d20+14=28 damage 1d10+8=17

action point - 13 radiant damg ongoing (sv ends) ; She heals 10 hp from warlord
sacred flame: Torment +8 temp hp, ref 1d20+14=30 damage 1d6+10=12 

Shadow Form (star pact, minor, daily) assume shadowy insubstantial form for the encounter,  fly 6, can’t take standard actions, minor action to end. 

fly to se,s,s,s,sw,w N20, up 4 sq. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Evilhalfling (Oct 21, 2008)

Torment will viper strike the stormrage, giving glib an opening if it shifts.
and try and keep the next person from getting swallowed, with a tactical shift.
[sblock]
Vipers strike: +17 vs. AC (2d4+8 damage)

Tactical Shift - Martial, daily
Immediate Interrupt; Ranged 10
Trigger: ally gets hit by either melee or ranged attack
Effect: The ally can shift 4 squares

He has 2 healing powers left, and a false life amulet for himself. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Victim (Oct 21, 2008)

Tharos's magic missile misfires.

[sblock]Ones do tend to miss.[/sblock]

Erdric fires, hitting once, then dives to the ground.

[sblock]33 Hits, 28 misses.  
I'm not sure if going prone is going to help your stealth much against something almost right above you.  And I don't recall any automatic effect for going prone with regards to stealth.  But whatever, I'm inclined to be generous at the moment.

So that beats all the enemies' passive perceptions.[/sblock]


Starwinds creates a glowing weapon to damage and harass the stormrage, then fires a beam of light into plant.  

[sblock]Shocked for 5.

Hit on spiritual weapon, HIT on Sacred Flame. Heal 10 because of Torment.[/sblock]

Torment, who had been waiting for Starwinds, drivers into the shambler.  The tiefling forces the monster back, but can't inflict any serious wounds.  Then he backs since the spiritual weapon replaces the need to flank.

[sblock]Shocked for 5.

Vipers strike: +17 vs. AC (2d4+8 damage)

Tactical Shift - Martial, daily
Immediate Interrupt; Ranged 10
Trigger: ally gets hit by either melee or ranged attack
Effect: The ally can shift 4 squares

Roll Lookup
25 v AC = MISS.  [/sblock]

Stormrage 1 waits.

Stormrage 2 burns both from fire and Starwinds' lingering glow.  Maddened the attacks and hindered by Reed's mental interference, it can't land a blow.  The searing light goes out through.

[sblock]Burn for 18.  Regen 10.

Standard Action: Double Attack Torment: Roll Lookup
MISS, MISS
Roll Lookup Save vs radiant = success[/sblock]

The rightmost Shambler chews on Narbel as it advances.  It moves to flank Rollie and flails at the rogue, who dances between the tendrils.

[sblock]Regen 5, heal 10 from Narbel, deal 10 damage to Narbel.
Roll Lookup
Standard Action: Attack Glib.  MISS, MISS.[/sblock]

Shambler 1, following the dragon's directive, attempts to shove the webbed Stormrage closer to the action.  The large bulk shifts as the plant monster shoves the other.  However, it remains stuck.

[sblock]Regen 5.  
Bullrush = HIT.
Roll Lookup
Save fails.[/sblock]

Shambler 2 attempts to suck Xak back down, landing two solid hits.  However, the paladin doesn't fall for the same trick twice, and pulls away from the webbed beat.
[sblock]Enveloping Xak: Roll Lookup
CRIT, HIT, MISS on the engulf attack.

16 and 11 damage.

Save fails.[/sblock]

The remaining Stormrage can't connect because of the glue impeding its movements.

[sblock]Regen 10.  
Double Attack Xak: MISS, MISS: Roll Lookup
save fails.[/sblock]






By victimen at 2008-10-20

[sblock=Status/Initiative: round 5]

29: Glib. -12 HP.  4/6.  after effect: -2 attacks: save ends.  Concealment.
*Sly Flourish
[sblock=Powers used]
Tornado Strike, E
Tumble, E
[/sblock]

28: Narbel.  -60 HP.  12/16.  Enveloped (save ends)
*Reaping S 3
[sblock=Powers used]
[/sblock]

26: Blue Dragon.  -69 HP.  Flying: Alt 10.  Cursed.  Quarry
*Lightning Burst
[sblock=Powers used]
Breath weapon: 5 and 6.
Frightful Presence, E
[/sblock]

24:  Tharos.  -17.  4/6.  Water walking.  AP=0
*magic missile dragon
[sblock=Powers used]Ice Rays, E
Thunderlance, E

Wall of Fire, D
Web, D
[/sblock]

22: Erdric.  -25 HP.  5/7.  Concealed, Stealthed 27.  after effect: -2 attacks: save ends.
*Twin Strike Dragon
[sblock=Powers used]Elven Accuracy, E

Spray of Arrows, D.
Excruciating Shot, D.

Helm of Eagle, D
Dragonbane bow, D
2/2 Daily Item powers used[/sblock]

22: Starwinds.  -29 HP.    AP=0.  8/9 surges.  Shadow form (insub)
*lots
[sblock=Powers used]Dire Radiance, E
Channel Divinity, E
Healing Word, 1/2

Avenging Flame, D
Bless, Daily.  
Shadowform, D
Spiritual Weapon, D
Holy Symbol, D
1/2 daily item powers used.
[/sblock]

22: Torment.  -43 HP, +3 temp.  8/11.  
*Guarding Strike
[sblock=Powers used]Lion's Roar, E
Guarding Attack, E
Inspiring Word, 1/2, E
Slash and Press, E
Break their Nerve, E

Stand Tough, D
[/sblock]


17: Stormrage 2.  -115 HP.  Eyebite (Reed),   Cursed.  Quarry. ongoing 5 (save ends) target cannot make save if it attacks.  Spiritual Weapon (granting CA), 
*Double Attack Torment
[sblock=Powers used]
[/sblock]
17: Shambler 1 -24 HP.  Quarry.  Immo, save @-2
*Bullrush SR 1
17: Shambler 2 -0 HP.    Immo, save @-2
*eats Xak
17: Shambler 3 -3 HP.    Cursed.   Eating Narbel!
*Enveloping Glib
17: Stormrage 1.  -17 HP.  Quarry.  Immo, save @-2
*Total D
[sblock=Powers used]
[/sblock]

16: Reed.  -5 HP.  Concealed.  
*Eyebite
[sblock=Powers used]
[/sblock]

15: Xak.  -80 HP    14/18 surges.  
*Bolstering
[sblock=Powers used]
Divine Cleansing, E
Divine Mettle, E

Hallowed Circle, D
[/sblock]

[sblock=Restrained]You grant combat advantage. You’re immobilized.
You can’t be forced to move by a pull, a push, or a
slide.
You take a –2 penalty to attack rolls.[/sblock]
[sblock=Prone]Grant CA against melee attacks
+2 defenses against ranged attacks from non adjacent creatures
lying on the ground
-2 penalty to attack
Flying creatures knocked prone safely descend a number of squares equal to their speed, and then crash if they haven't reached the ground
can't move normally, must crawl or stand up[/sblock]
[sblock=Enveloped]restrained (save ends). While the target is restrained,
no creature has line of sight or line of effect to it. At the start of
the shambling mound’s turn each round, the enveloped target
takes 10 damage and the shambling mound regains 10 hit
points. The shambling mound can envelop up to 2 creatures at a
time. When the target makes its save, it reappears in a square of
its choice adjacent to the shambling mound.
[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 21, 2008)

Save vs. Shambler (1d20=2)

Somebody wake me when this is over...


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 21, 2008)

Reed keeps moving and continues to attack the one plants mind in hope to help Narbel.

[sblock=OOC]
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1768816/
Move: to V22, concealment.
Standard: Eyebite vs Stormrage2 (1d20+15=26, 1d6+10=11, 2d6=8)
if it hits, the enemy takes a -2 penaliy on the next attack. (attack is vs Will)


[sblock=Mini stat block]
Reed Rowan
*Perception*: 17 *Insight*: 22 Normal Vision
*AC* 25 *Fortitude* 21 *Reflex* 23 *Will* 25
*Hit Points*: 91 / 96 *Bloodied*: 48
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 24 *Surges per day*: 8 / 8

I slash out my used powers on the CS.

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 21, 2008)

"Now you're just pissin' me," Xak spits at the Shambler next to him. He calls Kord's just and watchful eye on the plant even as he smites it. The divine energies flowing through him bolster him to move on, despite the injuries he has sustained.
[sblock=OoC]Divine Challenge Shambler 2.
Invigorating Smite vs. Shambler 2 Will (1d20+15=22, 2d10+9=21). If this hits, Xak heals 9 (he's bloodied). If Torment and/or Starwinds are Bloodied, they also heal 9.
Second Wind (converting Move to Minor)[/sblock]


----------



## Graf (Oct 23, 2008)

Come on, come on, swing at me you big mound of compost!

Rollie tries to bait the shamber into taking a swing at him. [Bait and Switch: Ac:34-2 | 15+11dam & switch (new pos:L23) and shift 4w].

The elf finally shakes off the effect of the dragon fear [SAVE]

[sblock=Glib Rollie Combat Block]
Passive Perception 26 ✦ Passive Insight 24 DARKVISION, low light
Defenses 27/19/27/23
Hit points 71/83 Bloodied 41 (surges remaining 64
AP 1

* Defenses*
+4 vs OA (artful dodger)
Combat Anticipation (+1 to defenses vs close, ranged, area attacks)
Defensive Advantage (+2 to defenses when have CA)
Evasion (missed ref/ac area/close attack -> no damage)
Forced Movement -1 square (cat burglar)

*Effects*
-2 attacks (save ends) [dragon fear AF] *

Powers*
*Bait and Switch (standard; encounter) ✦ Marital, Weapon*
*Cat Burglers Gambit (standard; encounter) ✦ Martial, Weapon*
*Elvin Precision (free; encounter)  ✦ Personal*
*Eyebite**(standard; encounter) ✦ Arcane, Psychic, Impliment*
*Ignoble Escape (move; encounter)  ✦ Martial, Personal
**Instant Escape (immediate interrupt; encounter)  ✦ Martial, Personal
**Sand in the Eyes (standard; encounter) ✦ Martial, Weapon*
OR *Tornado Strike (standard; encounter) ✦ Marital, Weapon*
*Tumble (move; encounter)  ✦ Martial*
OR *Easy Target (standard; daily) ✦ Marital, Weapon*
*Knockout** (standard; daily) ✦ Marital, Weapon*
OR *Walking Wounded (standard; daily) ✦ Marital, Weapon*
*Shadow Flow Armor (minor; daily) ✦ Item*
*Cloak of Resistance (minor; daily) ✦ Item*
[/sblock]


----------



## Victim (Oct 23, 2008)

Reed continues to curse the Stormrage's perceptions.

[sblock]HIT.  19 damage and the usuals.[/sblock]

Xak delivers a powerful smite to the shambler, healing himself.

[sblock]Shocked for 5.

HIT.  21 damage.  heal 9.  Second Wind (heal 33, +2 defenses).[/sblock]

Rollie tricks the Stormrage into attacking him, luring it into switching positions with him.  

[sblock]HIT.  26 damage.  Switch positions.[/sblock]

Narbel remains stuck inside the shambler.

[sblock]Save fails.[/sblock]

"You guys aren't looking so good.  I mean, you got those plant dudes all gooed up.  But you're all beat up.  Do you really think you can go the distance?"  Hovering in the air above Tharos and Erdric, the dragon lays down a straight line of lightning that hits Tharos, Rollie and Torment.  The wizard is especially badly hit.  "Especially after that.  Youch!"

[sblock]Recharge: success. Roll Lookup
Hover.

Standard: R Breath Weapon (standard; recharge 5, 6) ✦ Lightning
The dragon targets up to three creatures with its lightning
breath; the first target must be within 10 squares of the dragon,
the second target within 10 squares of the first, and the third
target within 10 squares of the second; +18 vs. Reflex; 2d12 +
10 lightning damage. Miss: Half damage. This attack does not
provoke opportunity attacks.

Roll Lookup

1d20+18; 1d20+18; 1d20+18; 2d12+10 → [20,18] = (38) CRIT 
1d20+18; 1d20+18; 1d20+18; 2d12+10 → [18,18] = (36) HIT
1d20+18; 1d20+18; 1d20+18; 2d12+10 → [12,18] = (30) HIT
1d20+18; 1d20+18; 1d20+18; 2d12+10 → [6,4,10] = (20) 
Tharos Rollie Torment

Tharos takes 34! Rollie and Torment take 20.[/sblock]





By victimen at 2008-10-22

[sblock=Status/Initiative: round 6]

29: Glib. -32 HP.  4/6.  Concealment.
*Bait and Switch
[sblock=Powers used]
Tornado Strike, E
Bait and Switch, E
Tumble, E
[/sblock]

28: Narbel.  -60 HP.  12/16.  Enveloped (save ends)
*Reaping S 3
[sblock=Powers used]
[/sblock]

26: Blue Dragon.  -69 HP.  Flying: Alt 10.  Cursed.  Quarry
*Breath Weapon
[sblock=Powers used]
Breath weapon: 5 and 6.
Frightful Presence, E
[/sblock]

24:  Tharos.  -51.  4/6.  Water walking.  AP=0
*magic missile dragon
[sblock=Powers used]Ice Rays, E
Thunderlance, E

Wall of Fire, D
Web, D
[/sblock]

22: Erdric.  -25 HP.  5/7.  Concealed, Stealthed 27.  after effect: -2 attacks: save ends.
*Twin Strike Dragon
[sblock=Powers used]Elven Accuracy, E

Spray of Arrows, D.
Excruciating Shot, D.

Helm of Eagle, D
Dragonbane bow, D
2/2 Daily Item powers used[/sblock]

22: Starwinds.  -29 HP.    AP=0.  8/9 surges.  Shadow form (insub)
*lots
[sblock=Powers used]Dire Radiance, E
Channel Divinity, E
Healing Word, 1/2

Avenging Flame, D
Bless, Daily.  
Shadowform, D
Spiritual Weapon, D
Holy Symbol, D
1/2 daily item powers used.
[/sblock]

22: Torment.  -60 HP,  8/11.  
*Guarding Strike
[sblock=Powers used]Lion's Roar, E
Guarding Attack, E
Inspiring Word, 1/2, E
Slash and Press, E
Break their Nerve, E

Stand Tough, D
[/sblock]


17: Stormrage 2.  -160 HP.  Bloodied.  Eyebite (Reed),  Psychic Locked.  Cursed.  Quarry. ongoing 5 (save ends) target cannot make save if it attacks.  Spiritual Weapon (granting CA), 
*Double Attack Torment
[sblock=Powers used]
[/sblock]
17: Shambler 1 -24 HP.  Quarry.  Immo, save @-2
*Bullrush SR 1
17: Shambler 2 -21 HP.    Immo, save @-2. Divine Challenged.
*eats Xak
17: Shambler 3 -3 HP.    Cursed.   Eating Narbel!
*Enveloping Glib
17: Stormrage 1.  -17 HP.  Quarry.  Immo, save @-2
*Total D
[sblock=Powers used]
[/sblock]

16: Reed.  -5 HP.  Concealed.  
*Eyebite
[sblock=Powers used]
[/sblock]

15: Xak.  -43 HP    13/18 surges.  Second Wind: +2 defenses
*Invigorating
[sblock=Powers used]
Divine Cleansing, E
Divine Mettle, E
Invigorating Smite, E
Second Wind, E

Hallowed Circle, D
[/sblock]

[sblock=Restrained]You grant combat advantage. You’re immobilized.
You can’t be forced to move by a pull, a push, or a
slide.
You take a –2 penalty to attack rolls.[/sblock]
[sblock=Prone]Grant CA against melee attacks
+2 defenses against ranged attacks from non adjacent creatures
lying on the ground
-2 penalty to attack
Flying creatures knocked prone safely descend a number of squares equal to their speed, and then crash if they haven't reached the ground
can't move normally, must crawl or stand up[/sblock]
[sblock=Enveloped]restrained (save ends). While the target is restrained,
no creature has line of sight or line of effect to it. At the start of
the shambling mound’s turn each round, the enveloped target
takes 10 damage and the shambling mound regains 10 hit
points. The shambling mound can envelop up to 2 creatures at a
time. When the target makes its save, it reappears in a square of
its choice adjacent to the shambling mound.
[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Oct 23, 2008)

Tharos cries out in pain, pulls out a healing potion, and summons a burst of fire.  

[sblock=actions]Move:  take out a healing potion.  I don't know what kind of action it is to drink one; if it's minor he'll do that now.  

Standard:  Fire burst centered N25 (to catch the 2 free plants and no one else), attacks vs. stormrage 2 and shambler 3:  hits reflex 20 and 22 for 23 damage
[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Oct 23, 2008)

Erdric stands up from his grassy cover and carefully sets arrow to string.  With a swift pull and smooth release he sends yet another arrow speeding across the battlefield.

[sblock=ooc] Move Action: stand up
Standard Action: Hawk's Talon vs. Stormrage 2, hits AC 26 for 24 damage
[/sblock]


----------



## Evilhalfling (Oct 24, 2008)

the shadow of Starwinds gestures at the floating weapon, which in turn makes a vague gesture at the plant,  a whisper of a word drifts down to torment.  The shadow drifts SW 4. 

[sblock]
1d20+14=18 big whiffy.  
3d6+5=17 & surge healing for torment.
[/sblock]


----------



## Victim (Oct 24, 2008)

Tharos chugs a potion and burns the mounds so thoughfully arranged next to each by Rollie.

[sblock]spend surge, heal 10.  
The fireburst hits each enemy exactly (well, since the Stormrage is granting CA, you might have an extra +2 there.  23 damage.[/sblock]

Erdric pops up and buries a perfectly aimed arrow into the stormrage.

[sblock]The Stormrage is granting CA because of Spiritual weapon, so the attack becomes 28.  HIT (26 would miss).  24 damage.[/sblock]

Starwinds directs her spiritual weapon and heals Torment.  Like a ghost, she drifts away.

[sblock]Miss.  Torment is healed.[/sblock]

Torment lashes the Stormrage and exhorts the group to shake off their wounds and prevail.  Then he moves to assist Xak.

[sblock]Shocked for 5
Roll Lookup
Stand the Fallen on Stormrage.  HIT.  19 damage.

Everyone except Torment and Narbel can spend a surge and gain surge value +4.[/sblock]

The Stormrage you've been beating on advances into your SW cluster and swings a tendril at Tharos and Rollie.

[sblock]Regen 10.  Burn for 5.
Double Attack: one on Tharos, one on Rolllie.  Roll Lookup
1d20+14; 2d8+6; 1d20+16; 2d8+6 → [4,14] = (18) MISS
1d20+14; 2d8+6; 1d20+16; 2d8+6 → [8,5,6] = (19) 
1d20+14; 2d8+6; 1d20+16; 2d8+6 → [12,16] = (28) HIT
1d20+14; 2d8+6; 1d20+16; 2d8+6 → [3,5,6] = (14) 

14 damage to Rollie.[/sblock]

The east Shambler lumbers towards Reed as it digests Narbel.

[sblock]Regen 5.  Heal 10.  10 Damage to Narbel.
Enveloping Attack Reed.  Roll Lookup
1d20+16; 1d8+8; 1d20+16; 1d8+8; 1d20+16 → [10,16] = (26) MISS
1d20+16; 1d8+8; 1d20+16; 1d8+8; 1d20+16 → [7,8] = (15) 
1d20+16; 1d8+8; 1d20+16; 1d8+8; 1d20+16 → [19,16] = (35) HIT
1d20+16; 1d8+8; 1d20+16; 1d8+8; 1d20+16 → [8,8] = (16) 
1d20+16; 1d8+8; 1d20+16; 1d8+8; 1d20+16 → [13,16] = (29) N/A

16 damage to Reed.[/sblock]

The west Shambler huddles defensively since it can't escape the goo.

[sblock]Regen 5.  Total D.

remains stuck.  Roll Lookup[/sblock]

The other Shambler attempts to eat Xak again, remaining ensnared.  The tough paladin has none of it, fending off all the tendrils with his weapon and shield.

[sblock]Regen 5
Roll Lookup
1d20+16; 1d8+8; 1d20+16; 1d8+8; 1d20+16 → [4,16] = (20) MISS
1d20+16; 1d8+8; 1d20+16; 1d8+8; 1d20+16 → [3,8] = (11) 
1d20+16; 1d8+8; 1d20+16; 1d8+8; 1d20+16 → [8,16] = (24) MISS
1d20+16; 1d8+8; 1d20+16; 1d8+8; 1d20+16 → [5,8] = (13) 
1d20+16; 1d8+8; 1d20+16; 1d8+8; 1d20+16 → [20,16] = (36) N/A



Save fails: Roll Lookup[/sblock]

The other Stormrage attacks Xak and its electric current breaks down the webbing holding it in place.  With too many attacks coming in at the paladin, something is bound to slip though, and he recieves thump and jolt from one weak blow.

[sblock]Regen 10
Roll Lookup
1d20+16; 2d8+6; 1d20+16; 2d8+6 → [18,16] = (34) HIT
1d20+16; 2d8+6; 1d20+16; 2d8+6 → [3,3,6] = (12) 
1d20+16; 2d8+6; 1d20+16; 2d8+6 → [12,16] = (28) MISS
1d20+16; 2d8+6; 1d20+16; 2d8+6 → [6,3,6] = (15) 

Save=Success.  Roll Lookup[/sblock]





By VictimEN at 2008-10-24

[sblock=Status/Initiative: round 6]

29: Glib. -22 HP.  3/6.  *Bait and Switch
[sblock=Powers used]
Tornado Strike, E
Bait and Switch, E
Tumble, E
[/sblock]

28: Narbel.  -70 HP.  12/16.  Enveloped (save ends)
*stuck
[sblock=Powers used]
[/sblock]

26: Blue Dragon.  -69 HP.  Flying: Alt 10.  Cursed.  Quarry
*Breath Weapon
[sblock=Powers used]
Breath weapon: 5 and 6.
Frightful Presence, E
[/sblock]

24:  Tharos.  -20.  2/6.  Water walking.  AP=0
*Fireburst
[sblock=Powers used]Ice Rays, E
Thunderlance, E
Fireburst, E

Wall of Fire, D
Web, D
[/sblock]

22: Erdric.  -0 HP.  4/7.  Concealed, 
*Hawk's Talon stormrage
[sblock=Powers used]Elven Accuracy, E
Hawk's Talon

Spray of Arrows, D.
Excruciating Shot, D.

Helm of Eagle, D
Dragonbane bow, D
2/2 Daily Item powers used[/sblock]

22: Starwinds.  -2 HP.    AP=0.  7/9 surges.  Shadow form (insub)
*heal torment
[sblock=Powers used]Dire Radiance, E
Channel Divinity, E
Healing Word, 2/2

Avenging Flame, D
Bless, Daily.  
Shadowform, D
Spiritual Weapon, D
Holy Symbol, D
1/2 daily item powers used.
[/sblock]

22: Torment.  -24 HP,  7/11.  
*Stand the Fallen
[sblock=Powers used]Lion's Roar, E
Guarding Attack, E
Inspiring Word, 1/2, E
Slash and Press, E
Break their Nerve, E

Stand Tough, D
Stand the Fallen, D
[/sblock]


17: Stormrage 2.  -221 HP.  Bloodied.  Eyebite (Reed),   Cursed.  Quarry. ongoing 5 (save ends) target cannot make save if it attacks.  Spiritual Weapon (granting CA), 
*Double Attack Tharos, Rollie
[sblock=Powers used]
[/sblock]
17: Shambler 1 -19 HP.  Quarry.  Immo, save @-2
*Total D
17: Shambler 2 -16 HP.    Immo, save @-2. Divine Challenged.
*eats Xak
17: Shambler 3 -11 HP.    Cursed.   Eating Narbel!
*Enveloping Reed
17: Stormrage 1.  -17 HP.  Quarry.  
*Attack Xak
[sblock=Powers used]
[/sblock]

16: Reed.  -21 HP.  Concealed.  
*Eyebite
[sblock=Powers used]
[/sblock]

15: Xak.  -18 HP    12/18 surges.  Second Wind: +2 defenses
*Invigorating
[sblock=Powers used]
Divine Cleansing, E
Divine Mettle, E
Invigorating Smite, E
Second Wind, E

Hallowed Circle, D
[/sblock]

[sblock=Restrained]You grant combat advantage. You’re immobilized.
You can’t be forced to move by a pull, a push, or a
slide.
You take a –2 penalty to attack rolls.[/sblock]
[sblock=Prone]Grant CA against melee attacks
+2 defenses against ranged attacks from non adjacent creatures
lying on the ground
-2 penalty to attack
Flying creatures knocked prone safely descend a number of squares equal to their speed, and then crash if they haven't reached the ground
can't move normally, must crawl or stand up[/sblock]
[sblock=Enveloped]restrained (save ends). While the target is restrained,
no creature has line of sight or line of effect to it. At the start of
the shambling mound’s turn each round, the enveloped target
takes 10 damage and the shambling mound regains 10 hit
points. The shambling mound can envelop up to 2 creatures at a
time. When the target makes its save, it reappears in a square of
its choice adjacent to the shambling mound.
[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 26, 2008)

Reed keeps moving and tries to defend himself from the shambler.

[sblock=OOC]

Minor: Curse Shambler 2
Move: to Z23, concealment.
Standard:Eyebite (1d20+14=19, 1d6+10=12, 2d6=2) 
if it hits, the enemy takes a -2 penaliy on the next attack. (attack is vs Will)
Get I the Prime Shot bonus? Narbel has no line of sight or line of effect.


[sblock=Mini stat block]
Reed Rowan
*Perception*: 17 *Insight*: 22 Normal Vision
*AC* 25 *Fortitude* 21 *Reflex* 23 *Will* 25
*Hit Points*: 75 / 96 *Bloodied*: 48
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 24 *Surges per day*: 8 / 8

I slash out my used powers on the CS.

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 26, 2008)

Xak takes a swing at the shambling mound that he has been engaging, attempting to gather divine energy to shield himself. His attack misses, however, so he is without extra protection.
[sblock=OoC]Bolstering Strike vs Shambler 2 AC (1d20+15=17, 1d10+9=17)
Hospitaler's Blessing might become relevant (allies attacked by challenged enemy heal 10 hp).[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 27, 2008)

::gasp!::

Save vs. Flesh-eating Cabbage (1d20=16)

If I can pick where Narbel squeezes out to, he'll go west to flank with Reed.


----------



## Graf (Oct 28, 2008)

Rollie slips forward [move: shift s1] trying to slice off another chunk of the stormrage, and manages a particularly good strike [CRIT = 4+13+(8x3)=41+11=52].


----------



## Victim (Oct 28, 2008)

Reed can't find a hold in the shambler's mind, but puts some ground between himself and the monster.  

[sblock]Prime Shot would apply, but 20 just barely misses.[/sblock]

Xak's hammer blows are harmlessly absorbed by the Shambler's body.

[sblock]Shocked for 5.

17 misses.  EDIT: Actually, it's 19 because of the Knight Commander next to him, but that still misses.[/sblock]

Rollie advances and executes the Stormrage, striking through the creature's wounds deep into the beast.

[sblock]Shocked for 5.

52 damage kills SR2.[/sblock]


"Grats dudes!  You finally killed something.  I guess I should work on finishing one of you off then.  You know, to even the scales."  The dragon flies over the heads of Glib, Tharos and Starwinds, remaining about 50 feet up.  "On the other hand, it's sort of a pain to get them supercharged like that."  He spits an explosive burst of electricity into the group. "I better keep the last good one in mint condition so I don't have go through the chore of replacing it."

[sblock]Recharge fails: Roll Lookup

ALightning Burst (standard; at-will) ✦ Lightning
Area burst 3 within 20; +18 vs. Reflex; 2d6 + 4 lightning
damage. Miss: Half damage.

Roll Lookup
1d20+18; 1d20+18; 1d20+18; 1d20+18; 1d20+18; 1d20+18; 2d6+4 → [12,18] = (30) Shambler 1.  HIT
1d20+18; 1d20+18; 1d20+18; 1d20+18; 1d20+18; 1d20+18; 2d6+4 → [15,18] = (33) SR 1 HIT
1d20+18; 1d20+18; 1d20+18; 1d20+18; 1d20+18; 1d20+18; 2d6+4 → [3,18] = (21) Erdric.  MISS
1d20+18; 1d20+18; 1d20+18; 1d20+18; 1d20+18; 1d20+18; 2d6+4 → [14,18] = (32) Tharos. HIT
1d20+18; 1d20+18; 1d20+18; 1d20+18; 1d20+18; 1d20+18; 2d6+4 → [15,18] = (33) Glib HIT
1d20+18; 1d20+18; 1d20+18; 1d20+18; 1d20+18; 1d20+18; 2d6+4 → [6,18] = (24) Starwinds HIT
1d20+18; 1d20+18; 1d20+18; 1d20+18; 1d20+18; 1d20+18; 2d6+4 → [1,2,4] = (7) 
Shambler 1 Stormrage 1 Erdric Tharos Glib Starwinds

7 damage, Erdric takes 0 on the miss because of Evasion.  Starwinds takes 3 damage because she's insub.

Shambler and Stormrage use Lightning Affinity as an immediate reaction, healing 10.[/sblock]





By VictimEN at 2008-10-27

[sblock=Status/Initiative: round 7]

29: Glib. -34 HP.  3/6.  
*Sly Flourish
[sblock=Powers used]
Tornado Strike, E
Bait and Switch, E
Tumble, E
[/sblock]

28: Narbel.  -70 HP.  12/16.  
*stuck
[sblock=Powers used]
[/sblock]

26: Blue Dragon.  -69 HP.  Flying: Alt 10.  Cursed.  Quarry
*Lightning Burst
[sblock=Powers used]
Breath weapon: 5 and 6.
Frightful Presence, E
[/sblock]

24:  Tharos.  -27.  2/6.  Water walking.  AP=0
*Fireburst
[sblock=Powers used]Ice Rays, E
Thunderlance, E
Fireburst, E

Wall of Fire, D
Web, D
[/sblock]

22: Erdric.  -0 HP.  4/7.  Concealed, 
*Hawk's Talon stormrage
[sblock=Powers used]Elven Accuracy, E
Hawk's Talon

Spray of Arrows, D.
Excruciating Shot, D.

Helm of Eagle, D
Dragonbane bow, D
2/2 Daily Item powers used[/sblock]

22: Starwinds.  -5 HP.    AP=0.  7/9 surges.  Shadow form (insub)
*heal torment
[sblock=Powers used]Dire Radiance, E
Channel Divinity, E
Healing Word, 2/2

Avenging Flame, D
Bless, Daily.  
Shadowform, D
Spiritual Weapon, D
Holy Symbol, D
1/2 daily item powers used.
[/sblock]

22: Torment.  -24 HP,  7/11.  
*Stand the Fallen
[sblock=Powers used]Lion's Roar, E
Guarding Attack, E
Inspiring Word, 1/2, E
Slash and Press, E
Break their Nerve, E

Stand Tough, D
Stand the Fallen, D
[/sblock]


17: Shambler 1 -9 HP.  Quarry.  Immo, save @-2
*Total D
17: Shambler 2 -16 HP.    Immo, save @-2. Divine Challenged.
*eats Xak
17: Shambler 3 -11 HP.    Cursed.   
*Enveloping Reed
17: Stormrage 1.  -7 HP.  Quarry.  
*Attack Xak
[sblock=Powers used]
[/sblock]

16: Reed.  -21 HP.  Concealed.  
*Eyebite
[sblock=Powers used]
[/sblock]

15: Xak.  -23 HP    12/18 surges.  Second Wind: +2 defenses
*Invigorating
[sblock=Powers used]
Divine Cleansing, E
Divine Mettle, E
Invigorating Smite, E
Second Wind, E

Hallowed Circle, D
[/sblock]

[sblock=Restrained]You grant combat advantage. You’re immobilized.
You can’t be forced to move by a pull, a push, or a
slide.
You take a –2 penalty to attack rolls.[/sblock]
[sblock=Prone]Grant CA against melee attacks
+2 defenses against ranged attacks from non adjacent creatures
lying on the ground
-2 penalty to attack
Flying creatures knocked prone safely descend a number of squares equal to their speed, and then crash if they haven't reached the ground
can't move normally, must crawl or stand up[/sblock]
[sblock=Enveloped]restrained (save ends). While the target is restrained,
no creature has line of sight or line of effect to it. At the start of
the shambling mound’s turn each round, the enveloped target
takes 10 damage and the shambling mound regains 10 hit
points. The shambling mound can envelop up to 2 creatures at a
time. When the target makes its save, it reappears in a square of
its choice adjacent to the shambling mound.
[/sblock]

[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## Redclaw (Oct 28, 2008)

Erdric moves closer to the remaining stormrage, then once again fires twin missiles toward the enemy.  This time, however, the arrows separate in flight, each heading toward a different target.

[sblock=ooc] Move Action: move to D23, giving me prime shot vs. Shambler 1
Standard Action: Split the Tree vs. Shambler 1 and Stormrage 1, hits AC 30 for 23 damage.

Oh, checking over my stats again, I realized that my Dragonslayer bow gives me resist 10 vs. dragon breath attacks.  That'll be fun to keep in mind.   [/sblock]


----------



## Evilhalfling (Oct 29, 2008)

The shadow of  Starwinds drifts NE.  The glowing weapon flies north to attack (distract) the stormrage.  The  faint sound  of a prayer  reaches Narbel.  Its hard to tell these events are connected. 

[sblock]
1d20+14=25
if that hits 1d8+10=13 damage
(bastion of health) Narbel heals : surge +8hp
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 29, 2008)

Reed uses the other creatures death, to flee...

[sblock=OOC]
new: teleport to EE23.

old.
Minor: Curse Shambler 2
Move: to Z23, concealment.
Standard:Eyebite (1d20+14=19, 1d6+10=12, 2d6=2) 
if it hits, the enemy takes a -2 penaliy on the next attack. (attack is vs Will)
Get I the Prime Shot bonus? Narbel has no line of sight or line of effect.


[sblock=Mini stat block]
Reed Rowan
*Perception*: 17 *Insight*: 22 Normal Vision
*AC* 25 *Fortitude* 21 *Reflex* 23 *Will* 25
*Hit Points*: 75 / 96 *Bloodied*: 48
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 24 *Surges per day*: 8 / 8

I slash out my used powers on the CS.

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Victim (Oct 31, 2008)

Need sub actions from anyone.


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 31, 2008)

Torment moves NW 1 and swings wildly at the shambler.

[sblock=actions]Viper's Strike vs. Shambler 2 (1d20 17=19, 2d4 8=13)

Eh, see what happens when you let me play with other peoples' dice. [/sblock]


----------



## Evilhalfling (Oct 31, 2008)

Tharos Pourapanis will try catching the stormrage and the 2nd shambler in a burst of flame. 
[sblock]
1d20+15=21, 1d20+15=21 vs reflex
1d6+9=15 damage 

that wasn't any better. 3 sixes? at least your not producing the number of the beast. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Victim (Oct 31, 2008)

Tharos lays down some covering fire.  The stormrage is burned.

[sblock]21 Ref hits the Stormrage, but not the Shambler.  15 damage.[/sblock]

Erdric advances, firing two arrows that split apart in the air.  Both the nearby shambler and the remaining Stormrage are struck.

[sblock]Hits.  21 damage.  HQ= 12 damage.[/sblock]

Starwinds redirects her spiritual weapon and heals Narbel.

[sblock]Miss.[/sblock]

Torment harasses the Shambler and moves away from Xak.

[sblock]Miss.[/sblock]

The Shambler challenged by Xak attacks him.  On tendril hits hard enough to batter the dwarf despite his armor.

[sblock]Regen 5
Enveloping Xak: Roll Lookup
1d20+16; 1d8+8; 1d20+16; 1d8+8; 1d20+16 → [8,16] = (24) MISS
1d20+16; 1d8+8; 1d20+16; 1d8+8; 1d20+16 → [8,8] = (16) 
1d20+16; 1d8+8; 1d20+16; 1d8+8; 1d20+16 → [17,16] = (33) HIT
1d20+16; 1d8+8; 1d20+16; 1d8+8; 1d20+16 → [8,8] = (16) 
1d20+16; 1d8+8; 1d20+16; 1d8+8; 1d20+16 → [14,16] = (30) N/A

16 damage.

[/sblock]

The other Shambler waves its tendrils around in a likely futile effort to defend itself.

[sblock]Regen 5.

Total D[/sblock]

Neither Shambler is able to escape Tharos's web.

[sblock]Their saves added up don't even make a success: Roll Lookup[/sblock]

The remaining Shambler swings at Narbel.  Its tendrils strike true, and only Torment's shouted commands on how to dodge the beast's swallowing attack prevent Narbel from being recaptured by the hungry plant.  The monster pursues its meal.

[sblock]Regen 5
Enveloping Narbel: Roll Lookup

1d20+16; 1d8+8; 1d20+16; 1d8+8; 1d20+16 → [15,16] = (31) HIT
1d20+16; 1d8+8; 1d20+16; 1d8+8; 1d20+16 → [7,8] = (15) 
1d20+16; 1d8+8; 1d20+16; 1d8+8; 1d20+16 → [20,16] = (36) HIT
1d20+16; 1d8+8; 1d20+16; 1d8+8; 1d20+16 → [7,8] = (15) 
1d20+16; 1d8+8; 1d20+16; 1d8+8; 1d20+16 → [15,16] = (31) HIT

30 damage.

Torment uses 
Tactical Shift - Martial, 
Immediate Interrupt; Ranged 10
Trigger: ally gets hit by either melee or ranged attack
Effect: The ally can shift 4 squares

So Narbel shifts out of reach to prevent the enveloping from occuring.

The Shambler uses its move action to chase after Narbel, whereever that ends up being.[/sblock]

The remaining Stormrage dashes south into the group of Erdric, Tharos, and Glib.  It fires off a huge jolt of electricity.  However, the agile catburglar dives between the bolts, while the wizard momentarily plants his staff into the water and releases it - the lightning that would have hit him is grounded out and dissipates beneath the waterwalking caster.

[sblock]Regen 10.

C Lightning Blast (standard; encounter) ✦ Lightning
Close blast 3; +16 vs. Reflex; 3d8 + 7 lightning damage. Miss: Half  damage.

Miss, Miss.  And evasion.  Roll Lookup[/sblock]






By victimen at 2008-11-01

[sblock=Status/Initiative: round 7]

29: Glib. -34 HP.  3/6.  
*Sly Flourish
[sblock=Powers used]
Tornado Strike, E
Bait and Switch, E
Tumble, E
[/sblock]

28: Narbel.  -60 HP.  11/16.  
*
[sblock=Powers used]
[/sblock]

26: Blue Dragon.  -69 HP.  Flying: Alt 10.  Cursed.  Quarry
*Lightning Burst
[sblock=Powers used]
Breath weapon: 5 and 6.
Frightful Presence, E
[/sblock]

24:  Tharos.  -27.  2/6.  Water walking.  AP=0
*Fireburst
[sblock=Powers used]Ice Rays, E
Thunderlance, E
Fireburst, E

Wall of Fire, D
Web, D
[/sblock]

22: Erdric.  -0 HP.  4/7.  Concealed, 
*Hawk's Talon stormrage
[sblock=Powers used]Elven Accuracy, E
Hawk's Talon

Spray of Arrows, D.
Excruciating Shot, D.
Split the Tree, D

Helm of Eagle, D
Dragonbane bow, D
2/2 Daily Item powers used[/sblock]

22: Starwinds.  -5 HP.    AP=0.  7/9 surges.  Shadow form (insub)
*heal torment
[sblock=Powers used]Dire Radiance, E
Channel Divinity, E
Healing Word, 2/2
Bastion of Health, E

Avenging Flame, D
Bless, Daily.  
Shadowform, D
Spiritual Weapon, D
Holy Symbol, D
1/2 daily item powers used.
[/sblock]

22: Torment.  -24 HP,  7/11.  
*Stand the Fallen
[sblock=Powers used]Lion's Roar, E
Guarding Attack, E
Inspiring Word, 1/2, E
Slash and Press, E
Break their Nerve, E

Stand Tough, D
Stand the Fallen, D
Tactical Shift, D
[/sblock]


17: Shambler 1 -25+ HP.  Quarry.  Immo, save @-2
*Total D
17: Shambler 2 -11 HP.    Immo, save @-2. Divine Challenged.  Vipered
*eats Xak
17: Shambler 3 -6 HP.    Cursed.   
*Enveloping Reed
17: Stormrage 1.  -45+ HP.  Quarry.  Granting CA (Spiritual Weapon) 
*Attack Xak
[sblock=Powers used]
Lightning Blast, E
[/sblock]

16: Reed.  -21 HP.  Concealed.  
*Eyebite
[sblock=Powers used]
[/sblock]

15: Xak.  -39 HP    12/18 surges.  
*Bolstering
[sblock=Powers used]
Divine Cleansing, E
Divine Mettle, E
Invigorating Smite, E
Second Wind, E

Hallowed Circle, D
[/sblock]

[sblock=Restrained]You grant combat advantage. You’re immobilized.
You can’t be forced to move by a pull, a push, or a
slide.
You take a –2 penalty to attack rolls.[/sblock]
[sblock=Prone]Grant CA against melee attacks
+2 defenses against ranged attacks from non adjacent creatures
lying on the ground
-2 penalty to attack
Flying creatures knocked prone safely descend a number of squares equal to their speed, and then crash if they haven't reached the ground
can't move normally, must crawl or stand up[/sblock]
[sblock=Enveloped]restrained (save ends). While the target is restrained,
no creature has line of sight or line of effect to it. At the start of
the shambling mound’s turn each round, the enveloped target
takes 10 damage and the shambling mound regains 10 hit
points. The shambling mound can envelop up to 2 creatures at a
time. When the target makes its save, it reappears in a square of
its choice adjacent to the shambling mound.
[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 31, 2008)

"Argh!" Narbel's frustration biols over as he staggers back out of reach of the cabbage.

OOC: NW 1


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 1, 2008)

Wow, I forgot HQ.  The stormrage takes the extra damage, 12


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 1, 2008)

Xak is mostly fighting to make sure that the Shambler next to him doesn't escape to harass the others, so he strikes the plant in an attempt to weaken its stance.[sblock=OoC]Enfeebling Strike vs Shambler 2 AC (1d20+15=22, 1d10+9=15), the Shambler takes a -2 to attack untill end of its next turn if hit.[/sblock]


----------



## Victim (Nov 2, 2008)

Hey.


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 3, 2008)

"Bah!" is all a frustrated Narbel can manage to voice as he takes a moment to catch his breath and then winds up for another heavy swing at the approaching shambler.

[sblock=Actions]Second wind, then drop an action point.
Crushing Blow vs. Shambler 3 (1d20 16=28, 2d12 14=32)

no idea if that's a hit or not...if it is, add +6 to the damage for Narbel's _Extra Damage Action_ ability.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 4, 2008)

Reed moves back to the cover of the higher grass and attacks the mind and senses of the shambler again.

[sblock=OOC]

Move: to Z23, concealment.
Standard: Mire of Mind (1d20+14=23, 1d10+10=18, 2d6=2)
if it hits, the enemy takes a -2 penaliy on the next attack. (attack is vs Will)
Also, all PCs are invisible to it.

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Reed Rowan
*Perception*: 17 *Insight*: 22 Normal Vision
*AC* 25 *Fortitude* 21 *Reflex* 23 *Will* 25
*Hit Points*: 75 / 96 *Bloodied*: 48
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 24 *Surges per day*: 8 / 8

I slash out my used powers on the CS.

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Victim (Nov 4, 2008)

Reed suppresses the senses of the Shambler.

[sblock]Hit.  20 damage.  Psychic Lock.  PCs invisble to it[/sblock]

The squishy bulk of the Shambler makes it difficult for Xak to land a solid hit.

[sblock]Miss.[/sblock]

Glib stabs into the Stormrage.

[sblock]Shocked for 5.

Sly Flourish (standard; at-will) ✦ Marital, Weapon
+19 vs AC; 1d4+13 damage
w/CA +22;1d4+13+3d8

Roll Lookup
HIT.  27 damage
[/sblock]

Narbel delivers a crushing blow to the Shambler and catches his breath, fighting off the pain of his wounds.

[sblock]You don't need an AP to use those actions.

Hit.  32 damage, cold vulnerable[/sblock]

The dragon takes a few deep breaths as it hovers.  "Dudes.  Didn't I just say that it's a boring job to get those all charged up?  Don't break the other one."  He exhales a huge bolt of lightning that hits Rollie dead on, then arcs into Tharos.  Erdric dives into the reeds and dodges the blast.  The dragon surveys the battlefield from on high.  "Oh hey.  You've got teams of two dudes each going against one of the normal plant-dudes.  Maybe you have a contest or something; the duo that finishes slower has to buy drinks for the night or something.  ...  'Course, you'd have to win or all surrender for that to happen."

"And let's face it.  It doesn't seem like you're going to be dragon slayers any time soon.  I'm way ahead of you." 

[sblock]Recharge: success.  Roll Lookup

R Breath Weapon (standard; recharge 5, 6) ✦ Lightning
The dragon targets up to three creatures with its lightning
breath; the first target must be within 10 squares of the dragon,
the second target within 10 squares of the first, and the third
target within 10 squares of the second; +18 vs. Reflex; 2d12 +
10 lightning damage. Miss: Half damage. This attack does not
provoke opportunity attacks.
Roll Lookup

1d20+18; 1d20+18; 1d20+18; 2d12+10 → [14,18] = (32) Glib. HIT
1d20+18; 1d20+18; 1d20+18; 2d12+10 → [8,18] = (26) Tharos: HIT
1d20+18; 1d20+18; 1d20+18; 2d12+10 → [6,18] = (24) Erdric: MISS (concealment)
1d20+18; 1d20+18; 1d20+18; 2d12+10 → [9,12,10] = (31) 
Glib Tharos Erdric

31 damage to Glib and Tharos.  Erdric evades[/sblock]





By victimen at 2008-11-04

[sblock=Status/Initiative: round 8]

29: Glib. -70 HP.  3/6.  
*Sly Flourish
[sblock=Powers used]
Tornado Strike, E
Bait and Switch, E
Tumble, E
[/sblock]

28: Narbel.  -28 HP.  10/16.  Second Wind (+2 defs)
*Crushing Blow
[sblock=Powers used]Crushing Blow, E
Second Wind, E

[/sblock]

26: Blue Dragon.  -69 HP.  Flying: Alt 10.  Cursed.  Quarry
*Lightning Burst
[sblock=Powers used]
Breath weapon: 5 and 6.
Frightful Presence, E
[/sblock]

24:  Tharos.  -58.  2/6.  Water walking.  AP=0
*Fireburst
[sblock=Powers used]Ice Rays, E
Thunderlance, E
Fireburst, E

Wall of Fire, D
Web, D
[/sblock]

22: Erdric.  -0 HP.  4/7.  Concealed, 
*Hawk's Talon stormrage
[sblock=Powers used]Elven Accuracy, E
Hawk's Talon

Spray of Arrows, D.
Excruciating Shot, D.
Split the Tree, D

Helm of Eagle, D
Dragonbane bow, D
2/2 Daily Item powers used[/sblock]

22: Starwinds.  -5 HP.    AP=0.  7/9 surges.  Shadow form (insub)
*heal torment
[sblock=Powers used]Dire Radiance, E
Channel Divinity, E
Healing Word, 2/2
Bastion of Health, E

Avenging Flame, D
Bless, Daily.  
Shadowform, D
Spiritual Weapon, D
Holy Symbol, D
1/2 daily item powers used.
[/sblock]

22: Torment.  -24 HP,  7/11.  
*Stand the Fallen
[sblock=Powers used]Lion's Roar, E
Guarding Attack, E
Inspiring Word, 1/2, E
Slash and Press, E
Break their Nerve, E

Stand Tough, D
Stand the Fallen, D
Tactical Shift, D
[/sblock]


17: Shambler 1 -25 HP.  Quarry.  Immo, save @-2
*Total D
17: Shambler 2 -11 HP.    Immo, save @-2. Divine Challenged.  Vipered
*eats Xak
17: Shambler 3 -58 HP.    Cursed.   Psychic Lock.  Mire the Mind.  Cold Vulnerable 5 
*Enveloping Reed
17: Stormrage 1.  -72 HP.  Quarry.  Granting CA (Spiritual Weapon) 
*Attack Xak
[sblock=Powers used]
Lightning Blast, E
[/sblock]

16: Reed.  -21 HP.  Concealed.  Stealth bonus
*Eyebite
[sblock=Powers used]
Mire the Mind, E
[/sblock]

15: Xak.  -39 HP    12/18 surges.  
*Bolstering
[sblock=Powers used]
Divine Cleansing, E
Divine Mettle, E
Invigorating Smite, E
Second Wind, E

Hallowed Circle, D
[/sblock]

[sblock=Restrained]You grant combat advantage. You’re immobilized.
You can’t be forced to move by a pull, a push, or a
slide.
You take a –2 penalty to attack rolls.[/sblock]
[sblock=Prone]Grant CA against melee attacks
+2 defenses against ranged attacks from non adjacent creatures
lying on the ground
-2 penalty to attack
Flying creatures knocked prone safely descend a number of squares equal to their speed, and then crash if they haven't reached the ground
can't move normally, must crawl or stand up[/sblock]
[sblock=Enveloped]restrained (save ends). While the target is restrained,
no creature has line of sight or line of effect to it. At the start of
the shambling mound’s turn each round, the enveloped target
takes 10 damage and the shambling mound regains 10 hit
points. The shambling mound can envelop up to 2 creatures at a
time. When the target makes its save, it reappears in a square of
its choice adjacent to the shambling mound.
[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## Evilhalfling (Nov 5, 2008)

The Shadow of Starwinds  slowly and wistfully descends to K20 
stopping a few inches from the soil. 


Spoiler



Her color, and substance returns filling in her shadow.



Her weapon strikes halfheartedly at the Stormrage 
The shadow wavers, but remains floating then a  whisper "not while I have breath left."
a blast of cold wind covers the shambler and stormrage 

[sblock]
AC 1d20+14=19  no damage from that. 
Breath: 1d20+13, 3d10+3=[20, 13], (CRIT=33), 1d20+13, 3d10+3=[7, 13], [8, 4, 1, 3] 20 vs reflex 16 damage
+1d10=5 from Devastating Critical 
[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 5, 2008)

Erdric once again fires twin arrows at the stormrage nearby, even as he takes damage from its lightning aura.  As soon as the missiles are in flight, he moves swiftly through the undergrowth to keep away from the creature's reach.

[sblock=ooc] Standard Action: Twin Strike vs. Stormrage, Hits AC 24 for 15 and AC 30 for 8 + 9 HQ.
Move Action: move to H27.[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Nov 5, 2008)

Tharos raises his hand with a desperate cry, and a shimmering field of blue force takes the lightning instead of his body.  Then he moves to the southeast, and takes his orb in two hands, calling on its power to reverse the dragon's lightning resistance.  Then he claps his hands and utters a word of power, summoning a crackling cage of lightning around the dragon in mid-air.  

[sblock=action]Use shield against the dragon's breath attack; raises AC and Reflex defenses to 29 and 30, respectively, ending at the end of this turn.  I think that negates the hit.  

Take 5 from the stormrage aura.  

Move 3 SE.  

Minor:  Use Orb of Reversed Polarities; treat dragon's lightning resist as vulnerable 10 until end of next turn.  

Standard:  Use Stormcage, targeted in the air so as to hit the dragon but no allies.  If you'll rule that I can have it hit the shambler without hitting Narbel, that would be good too, but I think you mentioned that you were skeptical about targeting the upper half of a large creature.  If you disallow that, then I'd like to target it so that the dragon is in a wall square.

Attack vs. Dragon:  hits reflex 19 for 24 damage.  Argh!!!  That's it, I'm not rolling any more dice today. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Evilhalfling (Nov 6, 2008)

Torment in a fit of divine insperation, wacks the plants in the roots to keep it from moving and ducks behind Xaff. 
[sblock]
viper strike and shift SE 
Xaf gets +2 to hit from being adjacent 
[/sblock]


----------



## Victim (Nov 6, 2008)

Tharos counters the dragon breath with his shield spell.

[sblock]Using Shield does make the dragon miss.  And with Evasion, Tharos takes no damage.[/sblock]

Tharos reverses the dragon's resistance, then attempts to blast it with lightning.  Forewarned by the use of the orb, however, the dragon is already performing an evasive roll.  The initial attack of the spell is not successful.    

[sblock]


> Take 5 from the stormrage aura.
> 
> Move 3 SE.
> 
> ...




I have decided to allow centering bursts and blasts above ground level to miss medium allies while hitting big creatures.  The fact that everything is large in this encounter is already costing Erdric an encounter power, so it seems fitting that it work against the monsters too.

However, there's too much vertical separation between the dragon and the large monters to hit them both with a burst 3.

19 MISS.  The dragon will be taking Stormcage damage on its turn though.[/sblock]

Erdric quickly puts two arrows into the air.  The first is thrown off by the elf's motion, but the second grazes the Stormrage.

[sblock]Shocked for 5.

Miss (26 misses, so even with CA from the weapon...), HIT.  17 damage.[/sblock]

Starwinds' weapon continues to distract the Stormrage without inflicting any damage.  She drifts north and breaths ice on the Stormrage and the Shambler.  Not expecting the ghostly cleric to sudden attack, the north Shambler takes a devastating blast of frost.

[sblock]SW: MISS

Breath attack: CRIT on the Shambler.  38 damage.
HIT on the Stormrage. 16 damage.[/sblock]

Torment lashes at the Shambler, but the wet bulk of the plant isn't burned by his fiery chain.  The creature is distracted however.

[sblock]Viper's Strike, Miss.  Roll Lookup[/sblock]

The frozen Shambler continues to hundle defensively.

[sblock]Regen 5.  Total D.  Save fails: Roll Lookup[/sblock]

The other Shambler in the web strikes at Xak and one of its tendrils pounds the dwarf.  All the motion finally loosens the creature in the web.

[sblock]Regen 5.
Enveloping Xak: Roll Lookup
1d20+16; 1d8+8; 1d20+16; 1d8+8; 1d20+16 → [12,16] = (28) MISS
1d20+16; 1d8+8; 1d20+16; 1d8+8; 1d20+16 → [5,8] = (13) 
1d20+16; 1d8+8; 1d20+16; 1d8+8; 1d20+16 → [17,16] = (33) HIT
1d20+16; 1d8+8; 1d20+16; 1d8+8; 1d20+16 → [8,8] = (16) 
1d20+16; 1d8+8; 1d20+16; 1d8+8; 1d20+16 → [11,16] = (27) N/A

16 damage.

Save success: Roll Lookup[/sblock]

The Shambler facing Narbel flails around blindly, unable to see any of its enemies because of Reed's magic.  However, one lucky blow does manage to find the warrior and only the dwarf's defensive stance prevents injury.

[sblock]Regen 5.
Enveloping Narbel - he didn't move, so no need to guess the square.
Roll Lookup
1d20+9; 1d8+8; 1d20+11; 1d8+8; 1d20+11 → [14,9] = (23) MISS
1d20+9; 1d8+8; 1d20+11; 1d8+8; 1d20+11 → [6,8] = (14) 
1d20+9; 1d8+8; 1d20+11; 1d8+8; 1d20+11 → [16,11] = (27) MISS because of Second Wind bonus.
1d20+9; 1d8+8; 1d20+11; 1d8+8; 1d20+11 → [1,8] = (9) 
1d20+9; 1d8+8; 1d20+11; 1d8+8; 1d20+11 → [12,11] = (23) N/A.

[/sblock]

The Stormrage manuevers around Glib, whose feeble counterstrike does little to deter the beast.  The slippery rogue easily dodges the lumbering monster's flailing tendrils.

[sblock] regen 10.

Provoke from Glib: Roll Lookup  MISS
Double Attack Glib: Roll Lookup
1d20+16; 2d8+6; 1d20+16; 2d8+6 → [1,16] = (17) MISS
1d20+16; 2d8+6; 1d20+16; 2d8+6 → [7,3,6] = (16) 
1d20+16; 2d8+6; 1d20+16; 2d8+6 → [7,16] = (23) MISS
1d20+16; 2d8+6; 1d20+16; 2d8+6 → [4,5,6] = (15) 
[/sblock]





By victimen at 2008-11-06

[sblock=Status/Initiative: round 8]

29: Glib. -70 HP.  3/6.  
*Sly Flourish
[sblock=Powers used]
Tornado Strike, E
Bait and Switch, E
Tumble, E
[/sblock]

28: Narbel.  -28 HP.  10/16.  Second Wind (+2 defs)
*Crushing Blow
[sblock=Powers used]Crushing Blow, E
Second Wind, E

[/sblock]

26: Blue Dragon.  -69 HP.  Flying: Alt 10.  Lightning Resistance removed, Vulnerable 10 Lightning!  In Stormcage.  Cursed.  Quarry
*Breath weapon
[sblock=Powers used]
Breath weapon: 5 and 6.
Frightful Presence, E
[/sblock]

24:  Tharos.  -32.  2/6.  Water walking.  Concealment.  AP=0
*Stormcage
[sblock=Powers used]Ice Rays, E
Thunderlance, E
Fireburst, E
Shield, E
Stormcage, E

Wall of Fire, D
Web, D
[/sblock]

22: Erdric.  -5 HP.  4/7.  Concealed, 
*Twin Strike stormrage
[sblock=Powers used]Elven Accuracy, E
Hawk's Talon

Spray of Arrows, D.
Excruciating Shot, D.
Split the Tree, D

Helm of Eagle, D
Dragonbane bow, D
2/2 Daily Item powers used[/sblock]

22: Starwinds.  -5 HP.    AP=0.  7/9 surges.  Shadow form (insub)
*Breath
[sblock=Powers used]Dire Radiance, E
Channel Divinity, E
Healing Word, 2/2
Bastion of Health, E
Breath Weapon, E

Avenging Flame, D
Bless, Daily.  
Shadowform, D
Spiritual Weapon, D
Holy Symbol, D
1/2 daily item powers used.
[/sblock]

22: Torment.  -24 HP,  7/11.  
*Vipers
[sblock=Powers used]Lion's Roar, E
Guarding Attack, E
Inspiring Word, 1/2, E
Slash and Press, E
Break their Nerve, E

Stand Tough, D
Stand the Fallen, D
Tactical Shift, D
[/sblock]


17: Shambler 1 -58 HP.  Quarry.  Immo, save @-2
*Total D
17: Shambler 2 -6 HP.     Divine Challenged.  Vipered
*eats Xak
17: Shambler 3 -53 HP.    Cursed.    Mire the Mind.  Cold Vulnerable 5 
*Enveloping Narbel
17: Stormrage 1.  -95 HP.  Quarry.  Granting CA (Spiritual Weapon) 
*Attack Glib
[sblock=Powers used]
Lightning Blast, E
[/sblock]

16: Reed.  -21 HP.  Concealed.  Stealth bonus
*Mire the Mind
[sblock=Powers used]
Mire the Mind, E
[/sblock]

15: Xak.  -55 HP    12/18 surges.  
*Enfeebling
[sblock=Powers used]
Divine Cleansing, E
Divine Mettle, E
Invigorating Smite, E
Second Wind, E

Hallowed Circle, D
[/sblock]

[sblock=Restrained]You grant combat advantage. You’re immobilized.
You can’t be forced to move by a pull, a push, or a
slide.
You take a –2 penalty to attack rolls.[/sblock]
[sblock=Prone]Grant CA against melee attacks
+2 defenses against ranged attacks from non adjacent creatures
lying on the ground
-2 penalty to attack
Flying creatures knocked prone safely descend a number of squares equal to their speed, and then crash if they haven't reached the ground
can't move normally, must crawl or stand up[/sblock]
[sblock=Enveloped]restrained (save ends). While the target is restrained,
no creature has line of sight or line of effect to it. At the start of
the shambling mound’s turn each round, the enveloped target
takes 10 damage and the shambling mound regains 10 hit
points. The shambling mound can envelop up to 2 creatures at a
time. When the target makes its save, it reappears in a square of
its choice adjacent to the shambling mound.
[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 6, 2008)

"This isn't really going anywhere! But here goes!"
Xak is getting frustrated by the shambling mound constantly reorganizing itself, but since there isn't much he can do, he just keeps pounding on it.
[sblock=OoC]Enfeebling Strike vs Shambler 2 AC (1d20+17=29, 1d10+9=15), HIT, so it takes a -2 to attack.[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 7, 2008)

"Aye, yer mine now!" Narbel yells as he burries his axe into the shambler, then smashes it again with his fist.

[sblock=Actions]
All Bets are Off vs. Shambler3 (1d20 18=30, 1d12 14=25)
1d12=2 (only rolled 1[W] the first time instead of 2[W], hence the second roll.  Total damage for the primary attack is 27.

Secondary attack vs. Shambler3 (1d20 18=36, 1d6 4=10) (add 2 damage if the first attack bloodied the shambler).

I wasn't exactly sure how to roll for the secondary attack since it's supposedly with his fist, but I think even rolling without weapon enhancements and proficiencies, a 29 would hit.  I didn't add the cold damage to the secondary attack.  If the first attack bloodied it, the secondary would deal +2 damage from Narbel's Blood Thirst feat, hopefully doing a total of 39 damage for the round.

Would Narbel be aware of the dragon's vulnerability to lightning right now?  I'm considering dropping an action point for a ranged attack with my lightning handaxe, which should also add +5 to my other attacks against the shambler as well if I'm thinking correctly, due to the Pit Fighter's extra damage action.[/sblock]

[sblock=EDIT]Since weapon bonuses still apply to the secondary attack, add 10 damage (+3 enhancement, +2 feat bonus, +5 cold vulnerability) for a total of 20 damage on for the secondary attack (22 if the shambler is bloodied).  That's a total of 47 or 49 points of damage for the round.[/sblock]

After smacking the Shambler, Narbel shifts back a step and draws his electricity-shrouded handaxe.  Taking note of the dragon's temporary weakness, Narbel draws from his reserves and sends the handaxe sailing.

[sblock=Actions]Drop AP, then drop the ball... as usual.
Villain's Menace vs. Dragon (1d20 14=21, 2d6 13=22)

That should at another 10 damage to the shambler (1/2 level x 2 attacks) for the Extra Damage Action ability.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 7, 2008)

Reed stays in the cover of the higher grass and continues to attack the mind and senses of the shambler, but his magic is somehow weakened...

[sblock=OOC]

Move: -. Still concealed from high grass
Standard: Eyebite (1d20+14=19, 1d6+10=12, 2d6=4)
if it hits, the enemy takes a -2 penaliy on the next attack. (attack is vs Will)
Also, Reed invisible to it (if hit).

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Reed Rowan
*Perception*: 17 *Insight*: 22 Normal Vision
*AC* 25 *Fortitude* 21 *Reflex* 23 *Will* 25
*Hit Points*: 75 / 96 *Bloodied*: 48
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 24 *Surges per day*: 8 / 8

I slash out my used powers on the CS.

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (Nov 8, 2008)

Ugh! We're in dire need of gardeneering here uh? pants Glib, fighting to stay conscious as he suffers from the shambler's lightning field.
Nevertheless, he strikes at the creature with his dagger, cutting some of its branch-like tendrils before retreating swiftly from melee.
He almost faints for the pain and fatigue, then, with an enormous effort, he manages to keep going, and retreats further away from the lightning plant. 


[sblock=actions]
Standard:sly flourish vs stormrage1 :
29 vs AC, 31 dmg;
move: shift to G25; Action point: standard:second wind, regain 20 hp and +2 to defenses; move (from cat burgler) to F30; not sure about threatening reach, however for this round Glib's AC vs OAs is 33[/sblock]

[sblock=ministats]Glib, Elf Rogue/Warlock 13
AC:29 For:21 Ref:29 Will:25 (Ac vs OA: 33)
Hp:38/83 Surge:20 Surges/day:2/6
Speed:8 In:+14
AP:0 SW:0
Powers: Powers: Deft Strike, Sly Flourish
Bait and Switch, Cat Burglar's Gambit, Elven Precision, Eyebite, Ignoble escape, Instant escape, Sand in the eyes, Tornado strike, Tumble
Easy Target, Knockout, Walking Wounded, Shadowflow armor, Cloack of resistance[/sblock]


----------



## Victim (Nov 8, 2008)

Reed again attacks the senses of the Shambler, but this weaker curse only removes his own presence.

[sblock]21 Will, hit.  Mire the Mind lasts until the end of your turn instead of the start of it, so you'd still have CA against it for your next attack.  16 damage.[/sblock]

Xak weakens his opponent with hammer blow loaded with divine power.

[sblock]HIT.  15 damage, penalty.[/sblock]

Rollie plants a knife in the Stormrage, 

[sblock]Shocked for 5.

HIT, 31 damage.  

Heal 20, and then 10 for AP.[/sblock]

Narbel has some questions to axe the Shambler, like "when will you die?"  Then he changes his grip on his axe, draws a handaxe, and whips it at the dragon.  The axe wides wide before returning to the dwarf.

[sblock]HIT, 33 damage.  HIT, 22 damage.

Heal 10 for AP.

21, MISS.[/sblock]

The dragon pulls up and out of the Stormcage even as it shocks him.  He doesn't quite sound so easy going: "WHAT THE HELL MAN?  You stripped away my innate awesomeness?  That's just BS!"  He fires off a quick blast of lightning to heal his minions, catching Tharos in the area.

[sblock]Recharge fails: Roll Lookup
Takes 20 Lightning for starting in the cage.

Lightning Burst: Roll Lookup
1d20+18; 1d20+18; 1d20+18; 2d6+4 → [18,18] = (36) SR1 HIT
1d20+18; 1d20+18; 1d20+18; 2d6+4 → [17,18] = (35) S3 HIT
1d20+18; 1d20+18; 1d20+18; 2d6+4 → [15,18] = (33) Tharos HIT
1d20+18; 1d20+18; 1d20+18; 2d6+4 → [1,3,4] = (8) 
Stormrage 1 Shambler 3 Tharos

The mounds heal 10.  8 damage to Tharos.[/sblock]






By victimen at 2008-11-08

[sblock=Status/Initiative: round 9]

29: Glib. -45 HP  2/6.  Second Wind, +2 defenses.  AP=0
*Sly Flourish
[sblock=Powers used]
Tornado Strike, E
Bait and Switch, E
Tumble, E
Second Wind, E
[/sblock]

28: Narbel.  -18 HP.  10/16.  AP=0
*All bets are off
[sblock=Powers used]Crushing Blow, E
Second Wind, E
All Bets are Off, E

[/sblock]

26: Blue Dragon.  -89 HP.  Flying: Alt 12.  Lightning Resistance removed, Vulnerable 10 Lightning!   Cursed.  Quarry
*Lightning blast.
[sblock=Powers used]
Breath weapon: 5 and 6.
Frightful Presence, E
[/sblock]

24:  Tharos.  -40.  2/6.  Water walking.  Concealment.  AP=0
*Stormcage
[sblock=Powers used]Ice Rays, E
Thunderlance, E
Fireburst, E
Shield, E
Stormcage, E

Wall of Fire, D
Web, D
[/sblock]

22: Erdric.  -5 HP.  4/7.  Concealed, 
*Twin Strike stormrage
[sblock=Powers used]Elven Accuracy, E
Hawk's Talon

Spray of Arrows, D.
Excruciating Shot, D.
Split the Tree, D

Helm of Eagle, D
Dragonbane bow, D
2/2 Daily Item powers used[/sblock]

22: Starwinds.  -5 HP.    AP=0.  7/9 surges.  Shadow form (insub)
*Breath
[sblock=Powers used]Dire Radiance, E
Channel Divinity, E
Healing Word, 2/2
Bastion of Health, E
Breath Weapon, E

Avenging Flame, D
Bless, Daily.  
Shadowform, D
Spiritual Weapon, D
Holy Symbol, D
1/2 daily item powers used.
[/sblock]

22: Torment.  -24 HP,  7/11.  
*Vipers
[sblock=Powers used]Lion's Roar, E
Guarding Attack, E
Inspiring Word, 1/2, E
Slash and Press, E
Break their Nerve, E

Stand Tough, D
Stand the Fallen, D
Tactical Shift, D
[/sblock]


17: Shambler 1 -58 HP.  Quarry.  Immo, save @-2
*Total D
17: Shambler 2 -21 HP.     Divine Challenged.  Enfeebled.  Vipered
*eats Xak
17: Shambler 3 -114 HP, Bloodied.    Cursed.    Eyebite. Dazed.  Cold Vulnerable 5 
*Enveloping Narbel
17: Stormrage 1.  -116 HP.  Quarry.  Granting CA (Spiritual Weapon) 
*Attack Glib
[sblock=Powers used]
Lightning Blast, E
[/sblock]

16: Reed.  -21 HP.  Concealed.  Stealth bonus
*Mire the Mind
[sblock=Powers used]
Mire the Mind, E
[/sblock]

15: Xak.  -55 HP    12/18 surges.  
*Enfeebling
[sblock=Powers used]
Divine Cleansing, E
Divine Mettle, E
Invigorating Smite, E
Second Wind, E

Hallowed Circle, D
[/sblock]

[sblock=Restrained]You grant combat advantage. You’re immobilized.
You can’t be forced to move by a pull, a push, or a
slide.
You take a –2 penalty to attack rolls.[/sblock]
[sblock=Prone]Grant CA against melee attacks
+2 defenses against ranged attacks from non adjacent creatures
lying on the ground
-2 penalty to attack
Flying creatures knocked prone safely descend a number of squares equal to their speed, and then crash if they haven't reached the ground
can't move normally, must crawl or stand up[/sblock]
[sblock=Enveloped]restrained (save ends). While the target is restrained,
no creature has line of sight or line of effect to it. At the start of
the shambling mound’s turn each round, the enveloped target
takes 10 damage and the shambling mound regains 10 hit
points. The shambling mound can envelop up to 2 creatures at a
time. When the target makes its save, it reappears in a square of
its choice adjacent to the shambling mound.
[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 9, 2008)

Erdric slips nimbly through the stormrage's lightning field, taking a minor zap as he goes, but deftly stepping past the creature's grasping tendrils.  Once out of the obscuring electricity he sights in on the shambler that has swallowed the dwarf, firing an arrow at it, then continues his movement to once again fall prone in a grassy area.

[sblock=ooc] Take 5 lightning
 Minor Action: Hunter's Quarry, should get everything but Shambler 2
Standard Action: Evasive Strike, shifting 5 squares E, then firing at Shambler 3 (with Narbel swallowed, Sly Hunter should be in effect), with HQ bonus, CA from it being dazed, and prime shot (I'm tied with Starwinds for closest) that's a +4 bonus to my usual +16, hits AC 31 for 32 damage.
Move action: move to K22 and drop prone, stealth check 22.  Ouch, that could hurt. [/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Nov 9, 2008)

"Don't worry, it happens to everyone sooner or later," gasps Tharos, still shaking from the lightning.  "I hear they have a pill for it now."  He limps quickly away from the stormrage shambler, blasting it with missiles of force as he goes.  

[sblock=actions]Move:  to D24.  Standard:  magic missile, hits reflex 31 for 13 damage[/sblock]


----------



## Victim (Nov 10, 2008)

Redclaw said:


> Erdric slips nimbly through the stormrage's lightning field, taking a minor zap as he goes, but deftly stepping past the creature's grasping tendrils.  Once out of the obscuring electricity he sights in on the shambler that has swallowed the dwarf, firing an arrow at it, then continues his movement to once again fall prone in a grassy area.
> 
> [sblock=ooc] Take 5 lightning
> Minor Action: Hunter's Quarry, should get everything but Shambler 2
> ...




Narbel has not been eaten this round.

Erdric's square contains difficult terrain, so I'm not sure how Tharos reachs D24.


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Victim said:


> Narbel has not been eaten this round.




Ah, so -1 to hit, and -3 to damage.  Hits AC 30 for 29 damage.  Sorry.  I was going by the status update, which says "*enveloping Narbel".  I just assumed it had happened.


----------



## Victim (Nov 10, 2008)

Redclaw said:


> Ah, so -1 to hit, and -3 to damage.  Hits AC 30 for 29 damage.  Sorry.  I was going by the status update, which says "*enveloping Narbel".  I just assumed it had happened.




Yeah, that's the power it uses.  It didn't hit though.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Nov 10, 2008)

After floating S,SW Starwings lets out an unhappy moan, and settles onto the earth, her color and form returning.  She looks diminished. 

"step a little closer for healing, I just wish it wasn't going to help our enemies as well..." 

[sblock] 
release shadowform. 
continue attacking with SW +14 vs AC 1d20+14=20
[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Nov 10, 2008)

ooc:  For Tharos' movement I'd thought to do W and 4xNW.  Is that not possible due to terrain?  I can't really tell.


----------



## Victim (Nov 10, 2008)

covaithe said:


> ooc:  For Tharos' movement I'd thought to do W and 4xNW.  Is that not possible due to terrain?  I can't really tell.




The first two squares of that path are grassy difficult terrain - as well as the ending square.


----------



## Victim (Nov 11, 2008)

Need action for Torment.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Nov 11, 2008)

Torment will move to 20o  and viper strike the baldly wounded shambler 3 with his flaming chain. 
[sblock]
1d20+17=26
2d4+8=13
[/sblock]


----------



## Victim (Nov 11, 2008)

Tharos makes a break for less monster infested patch of cover to the northwest.  However, pushing through the reeds and grasses takes more effort than anticipated, so the wizard ends up just short of his intended destination.  He does find time to sling a magic missile into the Stormrage.

[sblock]Shocked for 5.  HIT.  13 damage.[/sblock]

Erdric dodges away from the Stormrage, shoots the plant squared off against Narbel, and then dives into the grass to the normal.

[sblock]Shocked for 5.  HIT: 29 damage.  For moving more than 2 squares, Erdric takes a -5 penalty on his stealth check, making his stealth 17.  That only beats the passive perception of the shamblers, not the dragon.[/sblock]

Starwinds drops her shadowform as the weapon continues to distract the Stormrage.

[sblock]Miss.[/sblock]

Torment breaks away from north Shambler fight and moves to assist Narbel.  His flaming chain lashes the plant, which is barely holding itself together.

"Haha, very funny," the dragon snarls.  Then as the power of the item fades: "Oh wait, I'm better now" it continues in a return to its normal tone as the mighty dragon surveys the battlefield.  "And that's it!  Move the one that just escaped south, and then move the stormrage a bit to northeast.  We totally have them, c'mon!!" it orders excitedly.

One shambler remains stuck in the web; its efforts to escape seeming to further ensnare the creature.

[sblock]Shambler 1: save fails Roll Lookup  Total D.  Regen 5.[/sblock]

The other Shambler which just freed itself swings at Xak.  Even with the power of Kord weakening its blows, one still manages to inflict some damage through the paladin's armor and shield.  Then it flees the web at its best possible speed before the goo can again restrain it.  Surprised by the creature's retreat, Xak's followup blow comes too late.  Starwinds, however, manages to clip the plant as it goes past.

[sblock]Regen 5
Enveloping Xak: Roll Lookup
1d20+14; 1d8+8; 1d20+14; 1d8+8; 1d20+14 → [7,14] = (21) MISS
1d20+14; 1d8+8; 1d20+14; 1d8+8; 1d20+14 → [6,8] = (14) 
1d20+14; 1d8+8; 1d20+14; 1d8+8; 1d20+14 → [16,14] = (30) HIT
1d20+14; 1d8+8; 1d20+14; 1d8+8; 1d20+14 → [4,8] = (12) 
1d20+14; 1d8+8; 1d20+14; 1d8+8; 1d20+14 → [10,14] = (24) N/A

12 damage.

Run action.  provoke from Xak and Starwinds.  Roll Lookup
Xak misses with 21, Starwinds hits with 28.  12 damage.

[/sblock]

Pinned down by Torment's chain and Narbel's axe, the final Shambler attempts a final series of attacks against the dwarf who has frozen and chopped away so much of its mass.  It lands one solid hit, but its core is still exposed.

[sblock]Regen 5.  
Standard action: Eveloping Narbel: Roll Lookup

1d20+14; 1d8+8; 1d20+16; 1d8+8; 1d20+16 → [9,14] = (23) MISS
1d20+14; 1d8+8; 1d20+16; 1d8+8; 1d20+16 → [5,8] = (13) 
1d20+14; 1d8+8; 1d20+16; 1d8+8; 1d20+16 → [18,16] = (34) HIT
1d20+14; 1d8+8; 1d20+16; 1d8+8; 1d20+16 → [6,8] = (14) 
1d20+14; 1d8+8; 1d20+16; 1d8+8; 1d20+16 → [8,16] = (24) N/A

14 damage.

And that's it because of Daze.[/sblock]

The stormrage also recovers slightly, and advances into the grasses by Starwinds and Erdric.  It looks around for the elf who dove into patch, doesn't find him, and then pounds the priestess with a pair of shocking tendrils.

[sblock]regen 10.  
Move:
Minor: Perception check +7.  16, fail.
Standard: Double Attack Starwinds, flanking: Roll Lookup

1d20+7; 1d20+16; 2d8+6; 1d20+16; 2d8+6 → [18,16] = (34) HIT
1d20+7; 1d20+16; 2d8+6; 1d20+16; 2d8+6 → [6,5,6] = (17) 
1d20+7; 1d20+16; 2d8+6; 1d20+16; 2d8+6 → [15,16] = (31) HIT
1d20+7; 1d20+16; 2d8+6; 1d20+16; 2d8+6 → [1,6,6] = (13) 
concealment cancels flanking.

30 damage to starwinds (19 physical, 11 lightning)[/sblock]





By victimen at 2008-11-10

[sblock=Status/Initiative: round 9]

29: Glib. -45 HP  2/6.  Second Wind, +2 defenses.  AP=0
*Sly Flourish
[sblock=Powers used]
Tornado Strike, E
Bait and Switch, E
Tumble, E
Second Wind, E
[/sblock]

28: Narbel.  -32 HP.  10/16.  AP=0
*All bets are off
[sblock=Powers used]Crushing Blow, E
Second Wind, E
All Bets are Off, E

[/sblock]

26: Blue Dragon.  -89 HP.  Flying: Alt 12.   Cursed.  Quarry
*Lightning blast.
[sblock=Powers used]
Breath weapon: 5 and 6.
Frightful Presence, E
[/sblock]

24:  Tharos.  -45.  2/6.  Water walking.    AP=0
*magic missile.
[sblock=Powers used]Ice Rays, E
Thunderlance, E
Fireburst, E
Shield, E
Stormcage, E

Wall of Fire, D
Web, D
Orb of Reversed Polarity, D
1/2 Daily Item uses.
[/sblock]

22: Erdric.  -10 HP.  4/7.  Concealed, prone, Steath 17
*Twin Strike stormrage
[sblock=Powers used]Elven Accuracy, E
Hawk's Talon
Evasive Strike, E

Spray of Arrows, D.
Excruciating Shot, D.
Split the Tree, D

Helm of Eagle, D
Dragonbane bow, D
2/2 Daily Item powers used[/sblock]

22: Starwinds.  -35 HP.    AP=0.  7/9 surges.  Concealment.
*move
[sblock=Powers used]Dire Radiance, E
Channel Divinity, E
Healing Word, 2/2
Bastion of Health, E
Breath Weapon, E

Avenging Flame, D
Bless, Daily.  
Shadowform, D
Spiritual Weapon, D
Holy Symbol, D
1/2 daily item powers used.
[/sblock]

22: Torment.  -24 HP,  7/11.  
*Vipers
[sblock=Powers used]Lion's Roar, E
Guarding Attack, E
Inspiring Word, 1/2, E
Slash and Press, E
Break their Nerve, E

Stand Tough, D
Stand the Fallen, D
Tactical Shift, D
[/sblock]


17: Shambler 1 -53 HP.  Quarry.  Immo, save @-2
*Total D
17: Shambler 2 -27 HP.     Divine Challenged.  Enfeebled.  Granting CA 
*eats Xak
17: Shambler 3 -151 HP, Bloodied.    Cursed, Quarry, Eyebite. Dazed.   Cold Vulnerable 5.  Vipered 
*Enveloping Narbel
17: Stormrage 1.  -106 HP.  Quarry.  Granting CA (Spiritual Weapon).  Concealment. 
*Attack Starwinds
[sblock=Powers used]
Lightning Blast, E
[/sblock]

16: Reed.  -21 HP.  Concealed.  Stealth bonus
*Mire the Mind
[sblock=Powers used]
Mire the Mind, E
[/sblock]

15: Xak.  -67 HP    12/18 surges.  
*Enfeebling
[sblock=Powers used]
Divine Cleansing, E
Divine Mettle, E
Invigorating Smite, E
Second Wind, E

Hallowed Circle, D
[/sblock]

[sblock=Restrained]You grant combat advantage. You’re immobilized.
You can’t be forced to move by a pull, a push, or a
slide.
You take a –2 penalty to attack rolls.[/sblock]
[sblock=Prone]Grant CA against melee attacks
+2 defenses against ranged attacks from non adjacent creatures
lying on the ground
-2 penalty to attack
Flying creatures knocked prone safely descend a number of squares equal to their speed, and then crash if they haven't reached the ground
can't move normally, must crawl or stand up[/sblock]
[sblock=Enveloped]restrained (save ends). While the target is restrained,
no creature has line of sight or line of effect to it. At the start of
the shambling mound’s turn each round, the enveloped target
takes 10 damage and the shambling mound regains 10 hit
points. The shambling mound can envelop up to 2 creatures at a
time. When the target makes its save, it reappears in a square of
its choice adjacent to the shambling mound.
[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 11, 2008)

Reed stays in the cover of the higher grass and continues to attack the mind and senses of the shambler, not leeting him see the feylock again...

[sblock=OOC]
sorry, no idea for a more colorful IC post...

Move: -. Still concealed from high grass
Standard: Eyebite (CA bonus) (1d20+16=24, 1d6+10=14, 2d6=8)
if it hits, the enemy takes a -2 penaliy on the next attack. (attack is vs Will)
Also, Reed invisible to it (if hit).

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Reed Rowan
*Perception*: 17 *Insight*: 22 Normal Vision
*AC* 25 *Fortitude* 21 *Reflex* 23 *Will* 25
*Hit Points*: 75 / 96 *Bloodied*: 48
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 24 *Surges per day*: 8 / 8

I slash out my used powers on the CS.

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Victim (Nov 11, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> Reed stays in the cover of the higher grass and continues to attack the mind and senses of the shambler, not leeting him see the feylock again...
> 
> [sblock=OOC]
> sorry, no idea for a more colorful IC post...
> ...




This kills Shambler 3.


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 12, 2008)

"Cowardly cabbage!"
Pausing only for a moment to heal his wounds, Xak dashes after the escaping shambler, but the weeds keep him from connecting.
[sblock=OoC]Lay on Hands to self, then move S x2, then Charge shambler 2, ending in J20.
Charge vs Shambler 2 AC (1d20+14=18, 1d10+9=18), not even close[/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (Nov 12, 2008)

Glib moves some steps forward in the high grass and targets the stormrage shambler with a precise dagger, hurting it some more. Then as the enchanted weapon flies back in his hand, he retreats back swiftly to hide in the grass again. 

[sblock=action] Standard: Deft strike vs Stormrage, move to H28 and 34 vs AC, 26 dmg; move: to D29, Hide: 39;
Also, I don't really know if you're using the stealth errata, so I tried to hide using concealment anyway...[/sblock]

[sblock=ministats]Glib, Elf Rogue/Warlock 13
AC:27 For:19 Ref:27 Will:23
Hp:38/83 Surge:20 Surges/day:2/6
Speed:8 In:+14
AP:0 SW:0
Powers: Powers: Deft Strike, Sly Flourish
Bait and Switch, Cat Burglar's Gambit, Elven Precision, Eyebite, Ignoble escape, Instant escape, Sand in the eyes, Tornado strike, Tumble
Easy Target, Knockout, Walking Wounded, Shadowflow armor, Cloack of resistance[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 12, 2008)

[sblock=Atan] Cool new 4E rule, all magical weapons return to your hand as soon as they hit their target.  So Glib can throw his magical dagger, and he gets it right back. [/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (Nov 12, 2008)

[sblock=whoa!] How the hell did I miss that till now?? Never playing a ranger martial character, I suppose.... I'm ashamed as a DM. 
Thanks Red![/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 12, 2008)

Victim said:


> This kills Shambler 3.



Reed uses the freed up energies for a short teleport. (to 20 W)


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 12, 2008)

Seeing his shambler fall, Narbel hoists his axe up over his shoulder and moves on to the next one in line.

(OOC) Move between the web and lightning aura, as close as he can get to J20.


----------



## Victim (Nov 12, 2008)

With the psychic pounding he's dished out, and the creature's core exposed, Reed's eyebite destroys the force animating Shambler.  It collapses into an inert pile.  The warlock uses the energy of his kill to teleport.

[sblock]Hit.  Kill.  Teleport.[/sblock]

Xak bestows a quick healing touch to himself, then charges the escaping Shambler.  The need to avoid the web on one side and the shock aura on the other proves too distracting though.

[sblock]Heal 37.  Miss.[/sblock]

Glib tosses his dagger through the brush and into the Stormrage.  Then he dives away from the fight and hides.

[sblock]HIT.  26 damage.

Stealth 34 after movement penalty.[/sblock]

Narbel moves next to his fellow dwarf.

[sblock]Double move.  J20 is blocked.[/sblock]

"Wow, you are pretty handy with that axe, dude.  With the chop and bash and toss combo.  But I have my own special moves too," the dragon comments diving slightly it circles back overhead.  He takes some deep breaths.  "Check this out!"  The dragon unleashes its breath weapon with some overcharge.  Narbel is struck full force by the blast, which then passes over the head of Erdric and arcs to Tharos.  Secondary arcs blast through the air and are channeled through the water, zapping the dwarves and Starwinds.  Tharos passes out from jolt and his hair sticks up in every direction.  "Oh!  Looks like this game is no longer a shut out.  It's now 1 to 2, and it looks like my team is still in scoring position."

"Dudes, you need a time out or something to get him stabilized and out of the way?  I sorta want you guys to be employable after you surrender."

[sblock]Recharge success: Roll Lookup
Minor: Perception check: Roll Lookup
AP: Lightning Burst: Roll Lookup
1d20+18 → [13,18] = (31) Shambler 1 HIT
1d20+18 → [17,18] = (35) Shambler 2 HIT
1d20+18 → [4,18] = (22) Stormrage 1 HIT
1d20+18 → [9,18] = (27) Xak HIT
1d20+18 → [19,18] = (37) Narbel HIT
1d20+18 → [18,18] = (36) Starwinds HIT
1d20+18 → [5,18] = (23) Erdric MISS
1d20+18 → [4,18] = (22) Tharos MISS
Shambler 1 Shambler 2 Stormrage 1 Xak Narbel Starwinds Erdric Tharos
Damage: http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1808512/: 11
Tharos and Erdric take 0 from the miss because of Evasion.

Plants use their reaction and heal 10.

Breath weapon: Roll Lookup
1d20+18; 1d20+18; 1d20+18; 2d12+10 → [20,18] = (38) Narbel CRIT!
1d20+18; 1d20+18; 1d20+18; 2d12+10 → [4,18] = (22) MISS
1d20+18; 1d20+18; 1d20+18; 2d12+10 → [12,18] = (30) HIT
1d20+18; 1d20+18; 1d20+18; 2d12+10 → [10,9,10] = (29) 
Narbel Erdric Tharos

29 damage to Tharos, 34 to Narbel.
[/sblock]







By victimen at 2008-11-12

[sblock=Status/Initiative: round 10]

29: Glib. -45/83 HP, Bloodied.  2/6.  Prone.  Concealment.  Stealth 34.  AP=0
*Sly Flourish
[sblock=Powers used]
Tornado Strike, E
Bait and Switch, E
Tumble, E
Second Wind, E
[/sblock]

28: Narbel.  -77/108 HP, Bloodied.  10/16.  AP=0
*All bets are off
[sblock=Powers used]Crushing Blow, E
Second Wind, E
All Bets are Off, E

[/sblock]

26: Blue Dragon.  -89/655 HP.  Flying: Alt 10.   AP 1/2.  Cursed.  Quarry
*Lightning blast+Breath weapon
[sblock=Powers used]
Breath weapon: 5 and 6.
Frightful Presence, E
[/sblock]

24:  Tharos.  -74/69  KO!  2/6.  Prone.  Helpless.  Water walking.    AP=0
*magic missile.
[sblock=Powers used]Ice Rays, E
Thunderlance, E
Fireburst, E
Shield, E
Stormcage, E

Wall of Fire, D
Web, D
Orb of Reversed Polarity, D
1/2 Daily Item uses.
[/sblock]

22: Erdric.  -10/85 HP.  4/7.  Concealed, prone, Steath 17
*Twin Strike stormrage
[sblock=Powers used]Elven Accuracy, E
Hawk's Talon
Evasive Strike, E

Spray of Arrows, D.
Excruciating Shot, D.
Split the Tree, D

Helm of Eagle, D
Dragonbane bow, D
2/2 Daily Item powers used[/sblock]

22: Starwinds.  -46/86 HP, Bloodied.    AP=0.  7/9 surges.  Concealment.
*move
[sblock=Powers used]Dire Radiance, E
Channel Divinity, E
Healing Word, 2/2
Bastion of Health, E
Breath Weapon, E

Avenging Flame, D
Bless, Daily.  
Shadowform, D
Spiritual Weapon, D
Holy Symbol, D
1/2 daily item powers used.
[/sblock]

22: Torment.  -24/96 HP,  7/11.  
*Vipers
[sblock=Powers used]Lion's Roar, E
Guarding Attack, E
Inspiring Word, 1/2, E
Slash and Press, E
Break their Nerve, E

Stand Tough, D
Stand the Fallen, D
Tactical Shift, D
[/sblock]


17: Shambler 1 -43/160 HP.  Quarry.  Immo, save @-2
*Total D
17: Shambler 2 -17/160 HP.     Divine Challenged.  Enfeebled.  Granting CA 
*eats Xak

17: Stormrage 1.  -122/270 HP.  Quarry.  Granting CA (Spiritual Weapon).  Concealment. 
*Attack Starwinds
[sblock=Powers used]
Lightning Blast, E
[/sblock]

16: Reed.  -21/96 HP.  Concealed.  Stealth bonus
*Eyebite
[sblock=Powers used]
Mire the Mind, E
[/sblock]

15: Xak.  -41/115 HP.   12/18 surges.  Concealment.
*charge
[sblock=Powers used]
Divine Cleansing, E
Divine Mettle, E
Invigorating Smite, E
Second Wind, E

Lay on Hands, 1/4.
Hallowed Circle, D
[/sblock]

[sblock=Restrained]You grant combat advantage. You’re immobilized.
You can’t be forced to move by a pull, a push, or a
slide.
You take a –2 penalty to attack rolls.[/sblock]
[sblock=Prone]Grant CA against melee attacks
+2 defenses against ranged attacks from non adjacent creatures
lying on the ground
-2 penalty to attack
Flying creatures knocked prone safely descend a number of squares equal to their speed, and then crash if they haven't reached the ground
can't move normally, must crawl or stand up[/sblock]
[sblock=Enveloped]restrained (save ends). While the target is restrained,
no creature has line of sight or line of effect to it. At the start of
the shambling mound’s turn each round, the enveloped target
takes 10 damage and the shambling mound regains 10 hit
points. The shambling mound can envelop up to 2 creatures at a
time. When the target makes its save, it reappears in a square of
its choice adjacent to the shambling mound.
[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Nov 12, 2008)

Tharos drops to the ground in a smoking heap, but after a moment he shakes his head and coughs.  "Tol' you, use less sulfur," he mumbles, before raising his head and looking around.  "That the best you... *cough* ...got?"

[sblock=actions]Death saving throw:  21.  Ha!  IC loves me again.  
[/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (Nov 12, 2008)

[sblock=whoa!]Heroic!
...pardon, Paragon...![/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 12, 2008)

Erdric rises from the grass and deftly steps away from the stormrage once more.  Once free of the creature's aura, he draws his bow and waits for one of his allies to create an opening in its defenses.

[sblock=ooc]Take 5 lightning
Move Action: Stand up
Minor Action: Expeditious Stride, +4 bonus to speed, shift an extra square, until the end of my next turn
Standard Action--> Move Action: Shift 2 squares NE.
Immediate Reaction: If anyone else makes a ranged or area attack vs. the stormrage this turn, Erdric will use Combined Fire to help finish it off, Nat 1 for a wasted power.  Ouch. [/sblock]


----------



## Evilhalfling (Nov 13, 2008)

Bahamut's Blessings upon you all.  well, not you dumb plants. 
The Dragon's Blade bites hard, at last. 
and Starwinds will retreat to 23G trying to avoid being torn apart. 

[sblock]
Mantle of Glory : Starwinds heals 28 hp (surge) 
all allies heal surge +5hp  except Gibbs and Reed 
1d20+14 → [6,14] = (20)  Shambler 1
1d20+14 → [17,14] = (31) Shambler 2
1d20+14 → [16,14] = (30) Stormrage
v. will 2d10+10=18 Damage.
Spirit weapon 1d20+14=34 (Crit=18 +1d10=2 )
[/sblock]


----------



## Victim (Nov 13, 2008)

Need a Torment action please.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Nov 13, 2008)

Torment will move to 21L and lay a bastion of defense on the Stormrage, 
if it hits he will also set fire to it.


----------



## Victim (Nov 14, 2008)

I was working on the update and noticed a big problem with Starwind's action.  Mantle of Glory is close Blast, not a burst.  You have to point it in a direction and it's a 5x5 area, not everything within 5 squares.

From either Starwinds' starting position or her ending one, she hit both Shambler and heal the dwarves, or she can hit Shambler 2 only and heal the dwarves and Erdric, or she can hit the Stormrage and heal all 3.  Or she could move someplace else to better aim the area.

Big whoops for me not catching this right away.


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 14, 2008)

Don't bother with Erdric.  He isn't hurt enough yet to spend a surge.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Nov 14, 2008)

Can she catch herself in the blast?
Lets try and get to 23G first then unleash the blast, to catch 3 friends and 2 foes.


----------



## Victim (Nov 14, 2008)

Oh yeah, Starwinds will not be healed by her own attack.  First of all, it says allies and not you and allies.  Second, a blast has to be bordering your square, not part of it.


----------



## Victim (Nov 14, 2008)

Tharos shakes off his unconsciousness without aid.  "Rock on, wizard.  You guys sure don't know when to give up though."

[sblock]Surge spent, healed [/sblock]

Erdric rises and manuevers away from the Shambler.

[sblock]Shocked for 5, stand, shift.[/sblock]

Starwinds invokes a Mantle of Glory, healing her allies and blasting some enemies.  The nearby Shambler takes the brunt of the holy power, leaving the other unaffected.

[sblock]Shocked for 5.

20 misses, 31 hits.  18 damage to Shambler 2.  Xak and Narbel are healed surge +5.

Spiritual weapon crits for 18+2+15 (Roll Lookup) since its an implement power.[/sblock]

"Thanks," the dragon comments, since he's not a plant.

Torment rushes at the Stormrage, a reassuring sight to the group.  But his chain again gets snared by the vegetation.

[sblock]Shocked for 5.

Bastion of Defence - Martial, Weapon
Standard Action; Melee weapon; Target: One creature
Attack: +17 vs. AC
Hit: 6d4+8 damage, & allies within 5 squares gain a +1 power bonus to defences. 
Effect: Allies within 5 squares gain 9 temp. hp.
Roll Lookup

19 = Miss.  You get the temp HP anyway since its an effect.[/sblock]

The west Shambler holds its tendrils in attack position, waiting for someong to get close.

[sblock]regen 5.  Ready to Enveloping an enemy that comes within reach.

Save fails again: Roll Lookup[/sblock]

The other Shambler flails at Xak ineffectually, and dodges backwards.

[sblock]Regen 5.

Enveloping Xak: Roll Lookup
1d20+16; 1d8+8; 1d20+16; 1d8+8; 1d20+16 → [14,16] = (30) MISS (concealment)
1d20+16; 1d8+8; 1d20+16; 1d8+8; 1d20+16 → [2,8] = (10) 
1d20+16; 1d8+8; 1d20+16; 1d8+8; 1d20+16 → [4,16] = (20) MISS
1d20+16; 1d8+8; 1d20+16; 1d8+8; 1d20+16 → [7,8] = (15) 
1d20+16; 1d8+8; 1d20+16; 1d8+8; 1d20+16 → [18,16] = (34) N/A[/sblock]

The stormrage steps up into the area Starwinds just blasted and continues to pound on the priestess its surrounding.  Because of the distraction from the Shambler, she isn't able to ward off the blows - and the damage done to the plant has only intensified its attacks.  Starwinds falls to the ground, twitching from the electric jolts.  Frenzied by its injuries, the Stormrage whirls and lashes out at the other assiliant out in the open.  The tiefling takes one blow, and tangles the other tendril with his chain so it narrowly misses.

[sblock]Regen 10.
Move up.
Double Attack Starwinds.  Roll Lookup
1d20+16; 2d8+12; 1d20+16; 2d8+12 → [8,16] = (24) HIT from flanking (26)
1d20+16; 2d8+12; 1d20+16; 2d8+12 → [8,5,12] = (25) 
1d20+16; 2d8+12; 1d20+16; 2d8+12 → [8,16] = (24) HIT from flanking (26)
1d20+16; 2d8+12; 1d20+16; 2d8+12 → [4,5,12] = (21) 

Damage increased since the Stormrage is bloodied.  46 damage.

Action Point, Double Attack Torment: Roll Lookup

1d20+16; 2d8+12; 1d20+16; 2d8+12 → [10,16] = (26) HIT
1d20+16; 2d8+12; 1d20+16; 2d8+12 → [3,1,12] = (16) 
1d20+16; 2d8+12; 1d20+16; 2d8+12 → [8,16] = (24) MISS
1d20+16; 2d8+12; 1d20+16; 2d8+12 → [5,5,12] = (22) 

16 damage to Torment.[/sblock]

"Ouch.  And she just blessed me too."





By victimen at 2008-11-13

[sblock=Status/Initiative: round 10]

29: Glib. -45/83 HP, Bloodied.  2/6.  Prone.  Concealment.  Stealth 34.  AP=0
*Sly Flourish
[sblock=Powers used]
Tornado Strike, E
Bait and Switch, E
Tumble, E
Second Wind, E
[/sblock]

28: Narbel.  [COLOR=""]-40/108 HP, [/COLOR].  +9 temp HP.  9/16.  AP=0
*Double Move
[sblock=Powers used]Crushing Blow, E
Second Wind, E
All Bets are Off, E

[/sblock]

26: Blue Dragon.  -89/655 HP.  Flying: Alt 10.   AP 1/2.  Cursed.  Quarry
*Lightning blast+Breath weapon
[sblock=Powers used]
Breath weapon: 5 and 6.
Frightful Presence, E
[/sblock]

24:  Tharos.  -52/69  Bloodied  1/6.  Prone.  Water walking.    AP=0
*magic missile.
[sblock=Powers used]Ice Rays, E
Thunderlance, E
Fireburst, E
Shield, E
Stormcage, E

Wall of Fire, D
Web, D
Orb of Reversed Polarity, D
1/2 Daily Item uses.
[/sblock]

22: Erdric.  -15/85 HP.  +9 temp HP.  4/7.  Concealed, 
*Stand up
[sblock=Powers used]Elven Accuracy, E
Hawk's Talon
Evasive Strike, E
Expeditious Stride, E

Spray of Arrows, D.
Excruciating Shot, D.
Split the Tree, D

Helm of Eagle, D
Dragonbane bow, D
2/2 Daily Item powers used[/sblock]

22: Starwinds.  -88/86 HP, KO.    AP=0.  7/9 surges.  Prone.  Helpless.
*Mantle of Glory
[sblock=Powers used]Dire Radiance, E
Channel Divinity, E
Healing Word, 2/2
Bastion of Health, E
Breath Weapon, E
Mantle of Glory, E

Avenging Flame, D
Bless, Daily.  
Shadowform, D
Spiritual Weapon, D
Holy Symbol, D
1/2 daily item powers used.
[/sblock]

22: Torment.  -45/96 HP,  7/11.  
*Bastion
[sblock=Powers used]Lion's Roar, E
Guarding Attack, E
*Inspiring Word, 1/2, E*
Slash and Press, E
Break their Nerve, E

Bastion of Defense, D
Stand Tough, D
Stand the Fallen, D
Tactical Shift, D
[/sblock]


17: Shambler 1 -38/160 HP.  Quarry.  Immo, save @-2
*Ready
17: Shambler 2 -12/160 HP.     Divine Challenged.  
*eats Xak

17: Stormrage 1.  -147/270 HP.  Bloodied.  Quarry.  Granting CA (Spiritual Weapon).  Concealment.  AP=0
*Attack Starwinds and Torment
[sblock=Powers used]
Lightning Blast, E
[/sblock]

16: Reed.  -21/96 HP.  Concealed.  Stealth bonus
*Eyebite
[sblock=Powers used]
Mire the Mind, E
[/sblock]

15: Xak.  -3/115 HP. +9 temp HP.  11/18 surges.  Concealment.
*charge
[sblock=Powers used]
Divine Cleansing, E
Divine Mettle, E
Invigorating Smite, E
Second Wind, E

Lay on Hands, 1/4.
Hallowed Circle, D
[/sblock]

[sblock=Restrained]You grant combat advantage. You’re immobilized.
You can’t be forced to move by a pull, a push, or a
slide.
You take a –2 penalty to attack rolls.[/sblock]
[sblock=Prone]Grant CA against melee attacks
+2 defenses against ranged attacks from non adjacent creatures
lying on the ground
-2 penalty to attack
Flying creatures knocked prone safely descend a number of squares equal to their speed, and then crash if they haven't reached the ground
can't move normally, must crawl or stand up[/sblock]
[sblock=Enveloped]restrained (save ends). While the target is restrained,
no creature has line of sight or line of effect to it. At the start of
the shambling mound’s turn each round, the enveloped target
takes 10 damage and the shambling mound regains 10 hit
points. The shambling mound can envelop up to 2 creatures at a
time. When the target makes its save, it reappears in a square of
its choice adjacent to the shambling mound.
[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 14, 2008)

"Bah!" Narbel yells as he tosses his handaxe at the stormrage.  "Come on an' git me, ye stinkin' pile o' ruffage.  Sooner we get rid o' you, sooner I can get at that big lizard!"  As he delivers his taunts, Narbel continues backing away to the northeast as far as he can get, begging the stormrage to focus on him in order to free the others up to deal with the rest of the plants.

[sblock=Actions]Ranged basic vs. Stormrage (1d20 14=29, 1d6 8=11); choosing to use normal damage instead of the electricity power, obviously.

Mark the stormrage

Move NE as far as I can go
[/sblock]


----------



## Victim (Nov 16, 2008)

Postings?


----------



## Atanatotatos (Nov 16, 2008)

Glib's still breathing fast, hidden in the grass. He looks at the situation trying to focus. Gotta bring down the Dragon. the shamblers are healthy again. The shambler is frenzying....heck, it's dying! Realizes the elf with new resolve. He counts to three in his mind, then grips his dagger tight and springs up, throwing his weapon at the charged plant while jumping sideways. The dagger after cutting badly the stormrage, comes back to him still in mid-air, and, as he lands, he's nowhere to be seen again.

[sblock=actions]all fluff ; move:stand up; standard:deft strike, move to D29 and 24 vs AC, 34 dmg, damn, Elven Accuracy, new roll=17, 38 vs AC should hit, so 34 dmg. STEALTH 40[/sblock]

[sblock=ministats]Glib, Elf Rogue/Warlock 13
AC:27 For:19 Ref:27 Will:23 (+1 vs close, area, ranged attacks)(+2 vs enemy granting CA)(+4 vs OA)(no damage from attacks vs Ref on a miss)
Hp:38/83 Surge:20 Surges/day:2/6
Speed:8 In:+14
AP:0 SW:0
Powers: Powers: Deft Strike, Sly Flourish
Bait and Switch, Cat Burglar's Gambit, Elven Precision, Eyebite, Ignoble escape, Instant escape, Sand in the eyes, Tornado strike, Tumble
Easy Target, Knockout, Walking Wounded, Shadowflow armor, Cloack of resistance[/sblock]

ooc:the stormrage should be at ...89 hp i think? C'mon let's bring it down!


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 16, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]I forgot the Stormrage was bloodied.  That'll be 13 damage from Narbel, not 11... assuming he hit.[/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (Nov 16, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]It should it, Glib hit it with a 29 too... Then the stormrage is at 76 hps... (should be)... two-three more good attacks in and it should go down. [/sblock]


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 17, 2008)

"Kord, lend us strength to last through this ordeal," Xak speaks to the skies and immediately a soft glow envelopes his weapon. With another prayer, he switches places with Starwinds so that the cleric isn't surrounded by the plants. Using the sudden movement to his advantage, he smashes his weapon to the electrified plant, at the same time healing Starwinds.
Calling on his reserves, he takes another swing at the Stormrage, but this time misses, but his effort does not go unrewarded as a wave of divine energy surges out of him to invigorate his allies. 
[sblock=OoC]Minor action for Healing Font. Then Benign Transposition vs Stormrage AC (1d20+15=30, 2d10+9=15)
Starwinds heals 4d6=9 from Healing Font
AP: Bolstering Strike vs Stormrage AC (1d20+15=24, 1d10+9=15). Hospitaler's Action heals allies within 5 for 4hp (should be everyone except Glib and Reed). [/sblock]


----------



## Victim (Nov 17, 2008)

Reed advances, then stares at the Stormrage, focusing his fey powers.

[sblock]Eyebite, 27. HIT.  13 damage.  Roll Lookup

[/sblock]

Xak trades places with Starwinds in a flash of divine power and then beats the Stormrage.  Kord rewards his bravery with some healing to Starwinds who regains consciousness.  The dwarf's followup attack misses however, but he still has time to throw out a quick healing prayer for the group.

[sblock]Shocked for 5.  

Transpose.  HIT.  15 damage.  Starwinds heals 9.

AP: Heal 10 from Inspiring Presence.  Allies within 5 heal 4.
MISS.[/sblock]

Rollie jumps up, throws his dagger into the Stormrage, then drops back into the brush.

[sblock]HIT. 34 damage.  Stealth 40[/sblock]

Narbel throws his handaxe at the Stormrage, then backs away.

[sblock]Shocked for 5.  HIT.  11 damage.

Bloodthirst is melee only.[/sblock]

"Man, you people should just stay down," the dragon comments.  His circling turns into an abrupt spiraling dive.  One mighty flap arrests his descent just above the heads of Erdric and Torment.  His rotation whips his long neck, scraping the ground.  His horn rams into the prone form of Starwinds and he snaps his neck upwards, lifting Starwinds into the air with the blow.  Then the claws come slashing down.  One glances off the armor, the other inflicts a nasty cut and knocks back into the brush.  The unconscious priestess rolls and stops just short of the web.  

[sblock]Recharge fails: Roll Lookup
Minor: Perception fails automatically.

Move: the dragon drops down to 1 square above ground.  *It's adjacent to people on the ground beneath it and/or next to it.*
Standard: Draconic Fury: 
mGore (standard; at-will) ✦ Lightning
Reach 2; +18 vs. AC; 1d8 + 6 plus 1d6 lightning damage, and the
target is pushed 1 square and knocked prone.
m Claw (standard; at-will)
Reach 2; +16 vs. AC; 1d6 + 6 damage.
M Draconic Fury (standard; at-will)
The dragon makes a gore attack and two claw attacks.
Roll Lookup

Prone and Concealment cancel
1d20+16; 1d6+6; → [1,16] = (17) MISS
1d20+16; 1d6+6; 1d20+16; 1d6+6; 1d20+18; 1d8+6; 1d6 → [3,6] = (9) 
 1d20+16; 1d6+6; 1d20+18; 1d8+6; 1d6 → [10,16] = (26) HIT
1d20+16; 1d6+6; 1d20+16; 1d6+6; 1d20+18; 1d8+6; 1d6 → [2,6] = (8) 
1d20+18; 1d8+6; 1d6 → [11,18] = (29) HIT
1d20+16; 1d6+6; 1d20+16; 1d6+6; 1d20+18; 1d8+6; 1d6 → [5,6] = (11) 
1d20+16; 1d6+6; 1d20+16; 1d6+6; 1d20+18; 1d8+6; 1d6 → [1] = (1) 

Hit for 19 physical and 1 lightning - she is KO again.  Push 1= NW.  Starwinds gets a save since its a bad zone: success Roll Lookup[/sblock]





By victimen at 2008-11-16

NOTE: I shrunk the dragon's token so the people directly underneath it would be visible.  It's still Large, as its position at the intersection should indicate.

[sblock=Status/Initiative: round 11]

29: Glib. -45/83 HP, Bloodied.  2/6.  Prone.  Concealment.  Stealth 40.  AP=0
*Deft Strike
[sblock=Powers used]
Tornado Strike, E
Bait and Switch, E
Tumble, E
Second Wind, E
Elven Accuracy, E
[/sblock]

28: Narbel.  [COLOR=""]-36/108 HP, [/COLOR].  +4 temp HP.  9/16.  AP=0
*Double Move
[sblock=Powers used]Crushing Blow, E
Second Wind, E
All Bets are Off, E

[/sblock]

26: Blue Dragon.  -89/655 HP.  Flying: Alt 1.   AP 1/2.  Cursed.  Quarry
*Draconic Fury
[sblock=Powers used]
Breath weapon: 5 and 6.
Frightful Presence, E
[/sblock]

24:  Tharos.  -48/69  Bloodied  1/6.  Prone.  Water walking.    AP=0
*magic missile.
[sblock=Powers used]Ice Rays, E
Thunderlance, E
Fireburst, E
Shield, E
Stormcage, E

Wall of Fire, D
Web, D
Orb of Reversed Polarity, D
1/2 Daily Item uses.
[/sblock]

22: Erdric.  -11/85 HP.  +9 temp HP.  4/7.  Concealed, 
*Stand up
[sblock=Powers used]Elven Accuracy, E
Hawk's Talon
Evasive Strike, E
Expeditious Stride, E

Spray of Arrows, D.
Excruciating Shot, D.
Split the Tree, D

Helm of Eagle, D
Dragonbane bow, D
2/2 Daily Item powers used[/sblock]

22: Starwinds.  -91/86 HP, KO.   AP=0.  7/9 surges.  Prone. Helpless.  Concealment.
*Mantle of Glory
[sblock=Powers used]Dire Radiance, E
Channel Divinity, E
Healing Word, 2/2
Bastion of Health, E
Breath Weapon, E
Mantle of Glory, E

Avenging Flame, D
Bless, Daily.  
Shadowform, D
Spiritual Weapon, D
Holy Symbol, D
1/2 daily item powers used.
[/sblock]

22: Torment.  -41/96 HP,  7/11.  
*Bastion
[sblock=Powers used]Lion's Roar, E
Guarding Attack, E
*Inspiring Word, 1/2, E*
Slash and Press, E
Break their Nerve, E

Bastion of Defense, D
Stand Tough, D
Stand the Fallen, D
Tactical Shift, D
[/sblock]


17: Shambler 1 -38/160 HP.  Quarry.  Immo, save @-2
*Ready
17: Shambler 2 -12/160 HP.     Divine Challenged.  
*eats Xak

17: Stormrage 1.  -220/270 HP.  Bloodied.  Quarry.  Granting CA (Spiritual Weapon).  Concealment.  Marked (N) AP=0
*Attack Starwinds and Torment
[sblock=Powers used]
Lightning Blast, E
[/sblock]

16: Reed.  -21/96 HP.  Concealed.  Stealth bonus
*Eyebite
[sblock=Powers used]
Mire the Mind, E
[/sblock]

15: Xak.  -0/115 HP. +9 temp HP.  11/18 surges.  
*charge
[sblock=Powers used]
Divine Cleansing, E
Divine Mettle, E
Invigorating Smite, E
Second Wind, E
Benign Transposition, E

Healing Font, D
Lay on Hands, 1/4.
Hallowed Circle, D
[/sblock]

[sblock=Restrained]You grant combat advantage. You’re immobilized.
You can’t be forced to move by a pull, a push, or a
slide.
You take a –2 penalty to attack rolls.[/sblock]
[sblock=Prone]Grant CA against melee attacks
+2 defenses against ranged attacks from non adjacent creatures
lying on the ground
-2 penalty to attack
Flying creatures knocked prone safely descend a number of squares equal to their speed, and then crash if they haven't reached the ground
can't move normally, must crawl or stand up[/sblock]
[sblock=Enveloped]restrained (save ends). While the target is restrained,
no creature has line of sight or line of effect to it. At the start of
the shambling mound’s turn each round, the enveloped target
takes 10 damage and the shambling mound regains 10 hit
points. The shambling mound can envelop up to 2 creatures at a
time. When the target makes its save, it reappears in a square of
its choice adjacent to the shambling mound.
[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Nov 17, 2008)

Tharos picks himself up and brushes a bit of mud from his bright robes, clucking his tongue disapprovingly.  He claps his hands together, summoning another wave of thunder and sending the nearest shambler reeling towards the web.  

[sblock=actions]Move:  stand from prone.  Standard:  thunderwave targeted so as to hit only shambler2.  CRIT for 15 damage.  IC is not responding for me now; could you roll the 3d6 extra damage for me, please?

Shambler 2 is pushed NE,N,N.  It might get a save to fall prone before going into the web, if you interpret the web as hazardous.  
[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 17, 2008)

Erdric steps lightly away from the suddenly looming dragon, then once again levels his bow and fires two arrows, right past the dragon to strike the stormrage.

[sblock=ooc] Move Action: Shift 2 squares (thanks to expeditious stride), to O22
Standard action: twin strike vs. stormy (I wrote shamber on IC, but we're all ganging up on the stormrage...), hits AC 38 for 13, and AC 30 for 7, HQ for 8.
[/sblock]


----------



## Evilhalfling (Nov 17, 2008)

Torment will shout inspiring words to starwind then viperstrike the stormrage, granting attack to Xaf.   

Starwinds will stand up and stagger to M18


----------



## Victim (Nov 17, 2008)

Tharos stands up and blasts the Shambler back into the web.

[sblock]CRIT.  Damage is 22: Roll Lookup

Save fails. Roll Lookup
It's stuck again.[/sblock]

Erdric dodges backwards and double taps the Stormrage.

[sblock]Shocked for 5.  HIT, HIT.  28 damage[/sblock]

Starwinds lies on the ground, her wounds getting worse.  Her spiritual weapon fades.

[sblock]Shocked for 5.  Can't maintain spiritual weapon.

Death save fails: Roll Lookup

I'm sorry, but if you can't take actions, then you can't Delay.  So Starwinds still goes before Torment, thus losing her turn while KO.    Note that with the push on Shambler 2, moving to M18 would provoke an OA anyway.[/sblock]

Torment shouts to out Starwinds, shaking her from her stupor.  But without the assistance of her magic weapon, the brush surrounding the stormrage prevents him from landing a telling blow.

[sblock]Shocked for 5.

Viper's Strike: Roll Lookup
27.  -> 25 because of concealment -> 26 because of racial vs bloodied.  MISS

Inspiring Word: Roll Lookup surge+13=36 to Starwinds.
[/sblock]

Shambler 1 continues to wait for an enemy to come within reach.

[sblock]Regen 5.  Ready.
escape fails: Roll Lookup[/sblock]

The other Shambler swings at the fallen Starwinds.  Divine light flares, burning the creature and throwing off one of its tendrils.  Starwinds is healed by the pulses of light, which more than makes up for the blow to the head.

It doesn't escape either.

[sblock]Regen 5.  
Enveloping on Starwinds: -2 marked, -2 concealment, +2 CA prone  Roll Lookup

1d20+14; 1d8+8; 1d20+14; 1d8+8; 1d20+14 → [9,14] = (23) MISS
1d20+14; 1d8+8; 1d20+14; 1d8+8; 1d20+14 → [4,8] = (12) 
1d20+14; 1d8+8; 1d20+14; 1d8+8; 1d20+14 → [20,14] = (34) CRIT
1d20+14; 1d8+8; 1d20+14; 1d8+8; 1d20+14 → [2,8] = (10) 16 damage
1d20+14; 1d8+8; 1d20+14; 1d8+8; 1d20+14 → [20,14] = (34) N/A

Burn for 10.  Starwinds heals 20 from the 2 attacks - the third doesn't happen unless the first two hit.  So she's up 4 HP total.[/sblock]

"Man, as cool as that lightshow was, let's not do that again.  These dudes get enough healing stuff."  

The stormrage lashes out at Torment as it heals slightly.  The tiefling blocks both of the electrified tendrils with his chest, taking some nasty shocks.  He's barely standing.

[sblock]Regen 10.  Double Attack Torment.  Roll Lookup
-2 from Narbel's mark.
1d20+14; 2d8+12; 1d20+14; 2d8+12 → [12,14] = (26) HIT
1d20+14; 2d8+12; 1d20+14; 2d8+12 → [2,8,12] = (22) 
1d20+14; 2d8+12; 1d20+14; 2d8+12 → [19,14] = (33) HIT
1d20+14; 2d8+12; 1d20+14; 2d8+12 → [3,6,12] = (21) 

43 damage.[/sblock]






By victimen at 2008-11-17

[sblock=Status/Initiative: round 11]

29: Glib. -45/83 HP, Bloodied.  2/6.  Prone.  Concealment.  Stealth 40.  AP=0
*Deft Strike
[sblock=Powers used]
Tornado Strike, E
Bait and Switch, E
Tumble, E
Second Wind, E
Elven Accuracy, E
[/sblock]

28: Narbel.  [COLOR=""]-36/108 HP, [/COLOR].  +4 temp HP.  9/16.  AP=0
*Double Move
[sblock=Powers used]Crushing Blow, E
Second Wind, E
All Bets are Off, E

[/sblock]

26: Blue Dragon.  -89/655 HP.  Flying: Alt 1.   AP 1/2.  Cursed.  Quarry
*Draconic Fury
[sblock=Powers used]
Breath weapon: 5 and 6.
Frightful Presence, E
[/sblock]

24:  Tharos.  -48/69  Bloodied  1/6.  Water walking.    AP=0
*Thunderwave
[sblock=Powers used]Ice Rays, E
Thunderlance, E
Fireburst, E
Shield, E
Stormcage, E

Wall of Fire, D
Web, D
Orb of Reversed Polarity, D
1/2 Daily Item uses.
[/sblock]

22: Erdric.  -11/85 HP.  +4 temp HP.  4/7.   
*Twin Shot
[sblock=Powers used]Elven Accuracy, E
Hawk's Talon, E
Evasive Strike, E
Expeditious Stride, E

Spray of Arrows, D.
Excruciating Shot, D.
Split the Tree, D

Helm of Eagle, D
Dragonbane bow, D
2/2 Daily Item powers used[/sblock]

22: Starwinds.  -46/86 HP, KO.   AP=0.  6/9 surges.  Prone.   Concealment.  1 failed death save.
*
[sblock=Powers used]Dire Radiance, E
Channel Divinity, E
Healing Word, 2/2
Bastion of Health, E
Breath Weapon, E
Mantle of Glory, E

Avenging Flame, D
Bless, Daily.  
Shadowform, D
Spiritual Weapon, D
Holy Symbol, D
1/2 daily item powers used.
[/sblock]

22: Torment.  -87/96 HP, Bloodied.   7/11.  
*Viper's
[sblock=Powers used]Lion's Roar, E
Guarding Attack, E
Inspiring Word, 2/2, E
Slash and Press, E
Break their Nerve, E

Bastion of Defense, D
Stand Tough, D
Stand the Fallen, D
Tactical Shift, D
[/sblock]

17: Shambler 1 -33/160 HP.  Quarry.  Immo, save @-2
*Ready
17: Shambler 2 -39/160 HP.   Immo, save @-2  Divine Challenged.  
*attack Starwinds

17: Stormrage 1.  -238/270 HP.  Bloodied.  Quarry.    Concealment.  Marked (N) AP=0.  Vipered.
*Attack Torment
[sblock=Powers used]
Lightning Blast, E
[/sblock]

16: Reed.  -21/96 HP.  Concealed.  Stealth bonus
*Eyebite
[sblock=Powers used]
Mire the Mind, E
[/sblock]

15: Xak.  -0/115 HP. +9 temp HP.  11/18 surges.  
*charge
[sblock=Powers used]
Divine Cleansing, E
Divine Mettle, E
Invigorating Smite, E
Second Wind, E
Benign Transposition, E

Healing Font, D
Lay on Hands, 1/4.
Hallowed Circle, D
[/sblock]

[sblock=Restrained]You grant combat advantage. You’re immobilized.
You can’t be forced to move by a pull, a push, or a
slide.
You take a –2 penalty to attack rolls.[/sblock]
[sblock=Prone]Grant CA against melee attacks
+2 defenses against ranged attacks from non adjacent creatures
lying on the ground
-2 penalty to attack
Flying creatures knocked prone safely descend a number of squares equal to their speed, and then crash if they haven't reached the ground
can't move normally, must crawl or stand up[/sblock]
[sblock=Enveloped]restrained (save ends). While the target is restrained,
no creature has line of sight or line of effect to it. At the start of
the shambling mound’s turn each round, the enveloped target
takes 10 damage and the shambling mound regains 10 hit
points. The shambling mound can envelop up to 2 creatures at a
time. When the target makes its save, it reappears in a square of
its choice adjacent to the shambling mound.
[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (Nov 18, 2008)

Glib follows the same attack pattern as before. He stands from his shelter and throws a dagger at the Stormrage, then the elf hides again in the tall grass.

[sblock=actions]move:stand up;standard:sly flourish vs Stormrage 29 vs AC, 37 dmg; minor:fall prone, Stealth: 29[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 19, 2008)

Reed moves further, still cloaked by eldritch shadows, as he whispers towards the nearest shambler: "And you are next..." Before thrusting against it's mind.

[sblock=OOC]

Move: 2xup, 3xup-lef, left (N16)
Minor: Curse Shambler 2
Standard:Eyebite (CA bonus) (1d20+16=30, 1d6+10=13, 2d6=11)
if it hits, the enemy takes a -2 penaliy on the next attack. (attack is vs Will)
Also, Reed invisible to it (if hit).

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Reed Rowan
*Perception*: 17 *Insight*: 22 Normal Vision
*AC* 25 *Fortitude* 21 *Reflex* 23 *Will* 25
*Hit Points*: 75 / 96 *Bloodied*: 48
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 24 *Surges per day*: 8 / 8

I slash out my used powers on the CS.

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 20, 2008)

"'Bout time," Narbel says stoically as he readies his axe.  "Let's be doin' this, ye overgrow'd newt!"

[sblock=actions]Come and Get It!  Pull big blue to N18 at ground level and swing for the fences...

MOTHERF!!!!  GAH!  I just can't freakin' win...

Come and Get It vs. Blue Dragon (1d20 16=22, 1d12 9=13)

Regardless, Narbel will pull the sacrifice and mark the dragon to draw it away from the battle... or at least weaken it's attacks.  Hopefully.[/sblock]


----------



## Victim (Nov 20, 2008)

Bump.  Update will be coming tonight.


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 21, 2008)

Xak tries to take down the Stormrage, but his blow fails to land. He then changes his divine mark on the stormrage as it seems to currently be the greater threat.

[sblock=OoC]Bolstering Strike vs Stormrage AC (1d20+15=20, 1d10+9=13)
Divine Challenge Stormrage[/sblock]


----------



## Victim (Nov 21, 2008)

Reed curses his enemies and blasts the nearest's Shambler mind.

[sblock]Shambler 2 cursed.  HIT.  24 damage, Psychic Lock, eyebite effect. 

The curse I forgot last time is 10: Roll Lookup [/sblock]

Xak challenges the Stormrage, and wallops it with his hammer.  However, the creature's body absorbs the bludgeoning without taking any damage.

[sblock]Stormrage is challenged.  MISS[/sblock]

Rollie tosses his dagger again from hiding, missing the Stormrage narrowly thanks to the range and the grass obscuring much of the plant's bulk.

[sblock]Miss.  Stealth 29.[/sblock]

Narbel taunts the dragon into engaging him in melee, but can't land a telling blow against the beast's scales.

[sblock]Pulled.  MISS.  Marked.[/sblock]

"Eh, I'll have to pass on that dude.  There are more important targets than some overgrown mole.  Just as a friendly pointer, maybe if you had an axe more appropriate for your size, you'd be better able to handle it."  The dragon takes off, drifting south as it hovers at low altitude.  Narbel's swipe as the enemy retreats again bounces off.  "Why attack one guy when I can hit everyone?"  He spits another explosive blast of lightning, ignoring the discharge as it wraps about his body and wings.  No one in the blast radius can avoid the bolts.

Torment falls into the shallow muck.

[sblock]Recharge fails: Roll Lookup

Shift up and S: Narbel takes an II for Combat Challenge: Roll Lookup
MISS: 19

Lightning Burst: Roll Lookup

Bah, forgot the marked penalty, but it looks like everything still hits.
1d20+18 → [7,18] = (25) 23: Shambler 2 HIT
1d20+18 → [8,18] = (26) 24: Stormrage HIT
1d20+18 → [9,18] = (27) Narbel HIT
1d20+18 → [14,18] = (32) 30: Starwinds HIT
1d20+18 → [7,18] = (25) 23: Torment HIT
1d20+18 → [10,18] = (28) 26: Erdric HIT
1d20+18 → [14,18] = (32) 30: Xak HIT
Shambler 2 Stormrage 1 Narbel Starwinds Torment Erdric Xak

12 damage: Roll Lookup

Plants use their immediate and heal 10.
The dragon takes zero damage from his own attack with Resist 20.
[/sblock]





By victimen at 2008-11-20

[sblock=Status/Initiative: round 11]

29: Glib. -45/83 HP, Bloodied.  2/6.  Prone.  Concealment.  Stealth 29.  AP=0
*Sly Flourish
[sblock=Powers used]
Tornado Strike, E
Bait and Switch, E
Tumble, E
Second Wind, E
Elven Accuracy, E
[/sblock]

28: Narbel.  [COLOR=""]-44/108 HP, [/COLOR].  9/16.  AP=0
*Come and Get It
[sblock=Powers used]Crushing Blow, E
Second Wind, E
All Bets are Off, E
Come and Get It, E

[/sblock]

26: Blue Dragon.  -89/655 HP.  Flying: Alt 1.   AP 1/2.  Cursed.  Quarry. Marked 
*Lightning Burst
[sblock=Powers used]
Breath weapon: 5 and 6.
Frightful Presence, E
[/sblock]

24:  Tharos.  -48/69  Bloodied  1/6.  Water walking.    AP=0
*Thunderwave
[sblock=Powers used]Ice Rays, E
Thunderlance, E
Fireburst, E
Shield, E
Stormcage, E

Wall of Fire, D
Web, D
Orb of Reversed Polarity, D
1/2 Daily Item uses.
[/sblock]

22: Erdric.  -19/85 HP.  4/7.   
*Twin Shot
[sblock=Powers used]Elven Accuracy, E
Hawk's Talon, E
Evasive Strike, E
Expeditious Stride, E

Spray of Arrows, D.
Excruciating Shot, D.
Split the Tree, D

Helm of Eagle, D
Dragonbane bow, D
2/2 Daily Item powers used[/sblock]

22: Starwinds.  -58/86 HP, KO.   AP=0.  6/9 surges.  Prone.   Concealment.  1 failed death save.
*
[sblock=Powers used]Dire Radiance, E
Channel Divinity, E
Healing Word, 2/2
Bastion of Health, E
Breath Weapon, E
Mantle of Glory, E

Avenging Flame, D
Bless, Daily.  
Shadowform, D
Spiritual Weapon, D
Holy Symbol, D
1/2 daily item powers used.
[/sblock]

22: Torment.  -99/96 HP, KO.  Prone, Helpless. 7/11.  
*Viper's
[sblock=Powers used]Lion's Roar, E
Guarding Attack, E
Inspiring Word, 2/2, E
Slash and Press, E
Break their Nerve, E

Bastion of Defense, D
Stand Tough, D
Stand the Fallen, D
Tactical Shift, D
[/sblock]

17: Shambler 1 -33/160 HP.  Quarry.  Immo, save @-2
*Ready
17: Shambler 2 -53/160 HP.   Immo, save @-2   Cursed.  Eyebite.  Psychic Lock
*attack Starwinds

17: Stormrage 1.  -238/270 HP.  Bloodied.  Quarry.    Concealment.  AP=0.  Vipered.  Cursed.  Divine Challenged. 
*Attack Torment
[sblock=Powers used]
Lightning Blast, E
[/sblock]

16: Reed.  -21/96 HP.  Concealed.  Stealth bonus
*Eyebite
[sblock=Powers used]
Mire the Mind, E
[/sblock]

15: Xak.  -3/115 HP.  11/18 surges.  
*Bolstering
[sblock=Powers used]
Divine Cleansing, E
Divine Mettle, E
Invigorating Smite, E
Second Wind, E
Benign Transposition, E

Healing Font, D
Lay on Hands, 1/4.
Hallowed Circle, D
[/sblock]

[sblock=Restrained]You grant combat advantage. You’re immobilized.
You can’t be forced to move by a pull, a push, or a
slide.
You take a –2 penalty to attack rolls.[/sblock]
[sblock=Prone]Grant CA against melee attacks
+2 defenses against ranged attacks from non adjacent creatures
lying on the ground
-2 penalty to attack
Flying creatures knocked prone safely descend a number of squares equal to their speed, and then crash if they haven't reached the ground
can't move normally, must crawl or stand up[/sblock]
[sblock=Enveloped]restrained (save ends). While the target is restrained,
no creature has line of sight or line of effect to it. At the start of
the shambling mound’s turn each round, the enveloped target
takes 10 damage and the shambling mound regains 10 hit
points. The shambling mound can envelop up to 2 creatures at a
time. When the target makes its save, it reappears in a square of
its choice adjacent to the shambling mound.
[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 22, 2008)

Erdric moves away from the combatants, but takes the time to fire two arrows at the stormrage.  Sadly, only one flies true.

[sblock=ooc] Standard Action: Twin Strike stormy, hits AC 31 for 6, AC 20 for 11.  Add 8 for Hunter's Quarry to the first one, so a total of 14 damage. 
Move Action: move to P26.[/sblock]


----------



## Evilhalfling (Nov 22, 2008)

Starwinds will pray for deliverance - in this case by blades.
She stands up and wall of  blades forms, torn lettuce goes flying everywhere.

23k, 22,j, 21I, 20h, 19g 
Damage Blade barrier (3d6+8=26)


----------



## covaithe (Nov 22, 2008)

Tharos aims, considers a moment, then adjusts his aim slightly before delivering a pair of force bolts that strike deep into the heart of the stormrage shambler.  

[sblock=actions]Magic missile, CRIT, with max damage rolled naturally too.  Extra damage is 3d6=15 for a total of 32 damage.

I assume this is the point when I'll find out that Starwinds' blade barrier would have killed it anyway.  :/
[/sblock]


----------



## Evilhalfling (Nov 22, 2008)

If the shambler is dead,  starwinds will just move to 42I


----------



## Victim (Nov 23, 2008)

Tharos will kill the Stormrage (exactly).

Need Torment Action, and a new target for Erdric.


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 23, 2008)

Erdric will shoot at Shambler 2 instead.


----------



## Victim (Nov 23, 2008)

Tharos defeats the Stormrage with a precise magic missile attack.

[sblock]KILL

Reed gets a teleport.  [/sblock]

Erdric fires one arrow into the nearest Shambler; the other goes wide.

[sblock]HIT for 14 damage.[/sblock]

Starwinds stands up and gets away from the webbed monsters.  The nearest plant takes a swing at her, and her chain armor is not particularly effective against the bashing attack.

[sblock]OA from Shambler 2: Roll Lookup
HIT: 13 damage.[/sblock]

Torment lies on the ground, blood mixing into the water.

[sblock]Death save fails: Roll Lookup[/sblock]

The west Shambler heals slightly and attempts to push the other Shambler out of the web, but the plant's bulk is too much for it to move.  Its exertions finally break the webbing holding it in place.

[sblock]Regen 5.  
Bull rush Shambler 2: Roll Lookup
FAIL
Save SUCCESS: Roll Lookup[/sblock]

The other Shambler waits for an enemy to within reach.

[sblock]Regen 5.
Ready Enveloping for an enemy's approach.

Save fails Roll Lookup[/sblock]





By victimen at 2008-11-22

[sblock=Status/Initiative: round 11]

29: Glib. -45/83 HP, Bloodied.  2/6.  Prone.  Concealment.  Stealth 29.  AP=0
*Sly Flourish
[sblock=Powers used]
Tornado Strike, E
Bait and Switch, E
Tumble, E
Second Wind, E
Elven Accuracy, E
[/sblock]

28: Narbel.  [COLOR=""]-44/108 HP, [/COLOR].  9/16.  AP=0
*Come and Get It
[sblock=Powers used]Crushing Blow, E
Second Wind, E
All Bets are Off, E
Come and Get It, E

[/sblock]

26: Blue Dragon.  -89/655 HP.  Flying: Alt 1.   AP 1/2.  Cursed.  Quarry. Marked 
*Lightning Burst
[sblock=Powers used]
Breath weapon: 5 and 6.
Frightful Presence, E
[/sblock]

24:  Tharos.  -48/69  Bloodied  1/6.  Water walking.    AP=0
*magic missile
[sblock=Powers used]Ice Rays, E
Thunderlance, E
Fireburst, E
Shield, E
Stormcage, E

Wall of Fire, D
Web, D
Orb of Reversed Polarity, D
1/2 Daily Item uses.
[/sblock]

22: Erdric.  -19/85 HP.  4/7.   
*Twin Shot
[sblock=Powers used]Elven Accuracy, E
Hawk's Talon, E
Evasive Strike, E
Expeditious Stride, E

Spray of Arrows, D.
Excruciating Shot, D.
Split the Tree, D

Helm of Eagle, D
Dragonbane bow, D
2/2 Daily Item powers used[/sblock]

22: Starwinds.  -71/86 HP, KO.   AP=0.  6/9 surges.     1 failed death save.
*move
[sblock=Powers used]Dire Radiance, E
Channel Divinity, E
Healing Word, 2/2
Bastion of Health, E
Breath Weapon, E
Mantle of Glory, E

Avenging Flame, D
Bless, Daily.  
Shadowform, D
Spiritual Weapon, D
Holy Symbol, D
1/2 daily item powers used.
[/sblock]

22: Torment.  -99/96 HP, KO.  Prone, Helpless. 7/11.  1 failed death save.  
*
[sblock=Powers used]Lion's Roar, E
Guarding Attack, E
Inspiring Word, 2/2, E
Slash and Press, E
Break their Nerve, E

Bastion of Defense, D
Stand Tough, D
Stand the Fallen, D
Tactical Shift, D
[/sblock]

17: Shambler 1 -28/160 HP.  Quarry.  
*Ready
17: Shambler 2 -62/160 HP.   Immo, save @-2   Cursed.  Eyebite.  
*attack Starwinds

16: Reed.  -21/96 HP.  Concealed.  Stealth bonus
*Eyebite
[sblock=Powers used]
Mire the Mind, E
[/sblock]

15: Xak.  -3/115 HP.  11/18 surges.  
*Bolstering
[sblock=Powers used]
Divine Cleansing, E
Divine Mettle, E
Invigorating Smite, E
Second Wind, E
Benign Transposition, E

Healing Font, D
Lay on Hands, 1/4.
Hallowed Circle, D
[/sblock]

[sblock=Restrained]You grant combat advantage. You’re immobilized.
You can’t be forced to move by a pull, a push, or a
slide.
You take a –2 penalty to attack rolls.[/sblock]
[sblock=Prone]Grant CA against melee attacks
+2 defenses against ranged attacks from non adjacent creatures
lying on the ground
-2 penalty to attack
Flying creatures knocked prone safely descend a number of squares equal to their speed, and then crash if they haven't reached the ground
can't move normally, must crawl or stand up[/sblock]
[sblock=Enveloped]restrained (save ends). While the target is restrained,
no creature has line of sight or line of effect to it. At the start of
the shambling mound’s turn each round, the enveloped target
takes 10 damage and the shambling mound regains 10 hit
points. The shambling mound can envelop up to 2 creatures at a
time. When the target makes its save, it reappears in a square of
its choice adjacent to the shambling mound.
[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 23, 2008)

Xak wades through the grass, imposing a divine challenge on the dragon, and then charges at it, hoping to steal its attention for a while. Unfortunately his attack does not hit, so Torment is left without healing for the moment.
[sblock=OoC]Move: E x2; Divine Challenge the dragon, then charge to M-21.
Charge vs Dragon AC (1d20+14=22, 1d10+7=14)
If the dragon attacks Xak and gets a crit, activate Shield of Defiance as an Immed. Reaction to spend a surge.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 25, 2008)

Reed gackles and teleports again, as the plant creature fell.
"Next!  "

----------

Then he moves and summons a pack of phantasmal hounds against the next plant creature.

[sblock=OOC]

Free: Teleport to K13
Minor: Curse Shambler 1
Move: move to G13
Standard: Curse of Bloody Fangs vs Shambler 1's AC (1d20+14=19, 2d8+10=17, 2d6=3)
20 damage vs AC 19, 8 on a miss.

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Reed Rowan
*Perception*: 17 *Insight*: 22 Normal Vision
*AC* 25 *Fortitude* 21 *Reflex* 23 *Will* 25
*Hit Points*: 75 / 96 *Bloodied*: 48
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 2 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 24 *Surges per day*: 8 / 8

I slash out my used powers on the CS.

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (Nov 25, 2008)

Glib stands up again, and looks at the dragon, concerned: Eh, I guess the lizard's gonna be the difficult part...
He steps forward and throws a knife at the beast, but swears profusely seeing the dagger going wide by a large margin.

[sblock=action]move:stand up; standard:Sly flourish vs Dragon, 23 vs AC (-2 due to long range), 21 dmg[/sblock]


----------



## Victim (Nov 26, 2008)

Need Narbel's action.


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 26, 2008)

Narbel steps up and takes another bug swing at the dragon, but looks much like he's trying to swat a bee out of the air.


[sblock=Actions] God, this is getting old.

Reaping Strike vs. Dragon (1d20 16=22, 1d12 9=17)

Dragon takes 4 damage, still marked.

[/sblock]


----------



## Victim (Nov 26, 2008)

So Narbel is marking the dragon with his attack?


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 26, 2008)

Victim said:


> So Narbel is marking the dragon with his attack?




Yes.


----------



## Victim (Nov 27, 2008)

Reed's phasmtal hounds lightly wound the mound which has freed itself.

[sblock]Teleport.  MISS.  8 damage.[/sblock]

Xak charges the dragon, challenging it as he moves.  His hammer blows only glance off the beast's hardened scales.

[sblock]Divine Challenge.
MISS[/sblock]

Rollie stands up and tosses his magic dagger, which again bounces off the dragon.

[sblock]MISS[/sblock]

Narbel swings at the dragon and comes up short as it dodges higher into the air.  The warrior's harassment of the dragon causing the challenge from the paladin to fade.

[sblock]MISS.  4 damage.  Narbel's mark replaces Xak's divine challenge.[/sblock]

Continueing its dodge away from the Narbel, the dragon flies upwards.  The dwarf swings again as the monster retreats, this time coming close - but not quite hitting - a weak spot in the blue's armor of scales.  Having gained some distance, the dragon hurls out another shock bomb - aiming it directly at the unconscious form of Torment!  However, the attack detonates just shy of his body and thus avoids inflicting critical damage.  "Hmm, that could have been bad."

[sblock]Recharge fails: Roll Lookup

Move Action: Shift diagonally up and SE.  Combat Challenge attack from Narbel:  Frost Greataxe +3
+16; 1d12+9 (+4 strength, +3 enhancement, +2 feat bonus)
Critical: +3d6 cold damage
Roll Lookup

28: MISS

Standard Action: Lightning Burst: Roll Lookup
1d20+16; 1d20+18; 1d20+18; 1d20+16; 1d20+16; 2d6+4 → [13,16] = (29) Shambler 2: HIT
1d20+16; 1d20+18; 1d20+18; 1d20+16; 1d20+16; 2d6+4 → [15,18] = (33) Narbel: HIT
1d20+16; 1d20+18; 1d20+18; 1d20+16; 1d20+16; 2d6+4 → [9,18] = (27) Torment: HIT
1d20+16; 1d20+18; 1d20+18; 1d20+16; 1d20+16; 2d6+4 → [4,16] = (20) Xak: MISS
1d20+16; 1d20+18; 1d20+18; 1d20+16; 1d20+16; 2d6+4 → [8,16] = (24) Starwinds HIT
1d20+16; 1d20+18; 1d20+18; 1d20+16; 1d20+16; 2d6+4 → [1,5,4] = (10) 

10 lightning damage

The shambler uses its immediate Reaction to eat the lightning and heal 10.

[/sblock]






By victimen at 2008-11-26

[sblock=Status/Initiative: round 12]

29: Glib. -45/83 HP, Bloodied.  2/6.   Concealment.   AP=0
*Sly Flourish
[sblock=Powers used]
Tornado Strike, E
Bait and Switch, E
Tumble, E
Second Wind, E
Elven Accuracy, E
[/sblock]

28: Narbel.  -54/108 HP, Bloodied.  9/16.  AP=0
*Reaping
[sblock=Powers used]Crushing Blow, E
Second Wind, E
All Bets are Off, E
Come and Get It, E

[/sblock]

26: Blue Dragon.  -89/655 HP.  Flying: Alt 2.   AP 1/2.  Cursed.  Quarry. Marked 
*Lightning Burst
[sblock=Powers used]
Breath weapon: 5 and 6.
Frightful Presence, E
[/sblock]

24:  Tharos.  -48/69  Bloodied  1/6.  Water walking.    AP=0
*magic missile
[sblock=Powers used]Ice Rays, E
Thunderlance, E
Fireburst, E
Shield, E
Stormcage, E

Wall of Fire, D
Web, D
Orb of Reversed Polarity, D
1/2 Daily Item uses.
[/sblock]

22: Erdric.  -19/85 HP.  4/7.   
*Twin Shot
[sblock=Powers used]Elven Accuracy, E
Hawk's Talon, E
Evasive Strike, E
Expeditious Stride, E

Spray of Arrows, D.
Excruciating Shot, D.
Split the Tree, D

Helm of Eagle, D
Dragonbane bow, D
2/2 Daily Item powers used[/sblock]

22: Starwinds.  -81/86 HP, KO.   AP=0.  6/9 surges.     1 failed death save.
*move
[sblock=Powers used]Dire Radiance, E
Channel Divinity, E
Healing Word, 2/2
Bastion of Health, E
Breath Weapon, E
Mantle of Glory, E

Avenging Flame, D
Bless, Daily.  
Shadowform, D
Spiritual Weapon, D
Holy Symbol, D
1/2 daily item powers used.
[/sblock]

22: Torment.  -109/96 HP, KO.  Prone, Helpless. 7/11.  1 failed death save.  
*
[sblock=Powers used]Lion's Roar, E
Guarding Attack, E
Inspiring Word, 2/2, E
Slash and Press, E
Break their Nerve, E

Bastion of Defense, D
Stand Tough, D
Stand the Fallen, D
Tactical Shift, D
[/sblock]

17: Shambler 1 -36/160 HP.  Quarry.  Cursed.  Curse of Bloody Fangs*
*Bullrush
17: Shambler 2 -52/160 HP.   Immo, save @-2   Cursed.  Eyebite.  
*Ready

16: Reed.  -21/96 HP.  Concealed.  Stealth bonus
*Cursed of Bloody Fangs
[sblock=Powers used]
Mire the Mind, E

Curse of Bloody Fangs, D
[/sblock]

15: Xak.  -13/115 HP.  11/18 surges.  
*Charge
[sblock=Powers used]
Divine Cleansing, E
Divine Mettle, E
Invigorating Smite, E
Second Wind, E
Benign Transposition, E

Healing Font, D
Lay on Hands, 1/4.
Hallowed Circle, D
[/sblock]

[sblock=Restrained]You grant combat advantage. You’re immobilized.
You can’t be forced to move by a pull, a push, or a
slide.
You take a –2 penalty to attack rolls.[/sblock]
[sblock=Prone]Grant CA against melee attacks
+2 defenses against ranged attacks from non adjacent creatures
lying on the ground
-2 penalty to attack
Flying creatures knocked prone safely descend a number of squares equal to their speed, and then crash if they haven't reached the ground
can't move normally, must crawl or stand up[/sblock]
[sblock=Enveloped]restrained (save ends). While the target is restrained,
no creature has line of sight or line of effect to it. At the start of
the shambling mound’s turn each round, the enveloped target
takes 10 damage and the shambling mound regains 10 hit
points. The shambling mound can envelop up to 2 creatures at a
time. When the target makes its save, it reappears in a square of
its choice adjacent to the shambling mound.
[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Nov 27, 2008)

Tharos conjures a burst of fire engulfing the shamblers.  One of them is caught particularly badly, leaving a scorched patch.

[sblock=actions]Scorching burst targeted to hit the shamblers and no one else.  Attacks vs shamblers 1 and 2 hit reflex 31 and 35 for 13 damage.  The 35 is a crit, so it's 15 damage plus 3d6=11 for a total of 26.  
[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 27, 2008)

Erdric rushes across the battlefield again, drawing arrow to string as he moves.  With a quick step into the heavy grass he releases a single arrow at the closest shambler, but the arrow sails well wide.

[sblock=ooc] Move Action: move to J16
Standard Action: nimble strike vs. Shambler 2, hits AC 19 for 20 damage. [/sblock]


----------



## Victim (Nov 27, 2008)

J16?  I don't think Erdric can reach that after one move.  

Also, where are you shifting from nimble strike?


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 27, 2008)

Yeah, I'm a bit off today.  I meant J26, and shifting to I27.  Sorry.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Nov 28, 2008)

Starwinds will take quick breather to move away from the edge of death and move to 24M 

Torment will continue to bleed, probably.


----------



## Victim (Nov 28, 2008)

Tharos casts a firey blast that explodes partially inside Shambler 2 for devastating effect.

[sblock]HIT, CRIT, 15 and 26 damage.[/sblock]

Erdric dashes for a nearer stand of grass, and his motion causes his arrow to go astray.

[sblock] MISS[/sblock]

Starwinds catches her breath and quickly treats the worst of her injuries.

[sblock] Second Wind: +23 HP, +2 defenses[/sblock]

Torment doesn't seem to get any worse.

[sblock] Save SUCCESS: Roll Lookup[/sblock]

The left Shambler pulls itself out of the web, then charges the wizard who imprisoned it for so long.  It comes up just a little short.

[sblock] Regen 5.
Charge Tharos: Roll Lookup
23, MISS.[/sblock]

The other Shambler remains stuck in the web and flails at anything near.

[sblock]Regen 5.  
Ready Enveloping for an enemy to come within reach.
Save fails: Roll Lookup [/sblock]





By victimen at 2008-11-28

[sblock=Status/Initiative: round 12]

29: Glib. -45/83 HP, Bloodied.  2/6.   Concealment.   AP=0
*Sly Flourish
[sblock=Powers used]
Tornado Strike, E
Bait and Switch, E
Tumble, E
Second Wind, E
Elven Accuracy, E
[/sblock]

28: Narbel.  -54/108 HP, Bloodied.  9/16.  AP=0
*Reaping
[sblock=Powers used]Crushing Blow, E
Second Wind, E
All Bets are Off, E
Come and Get It, E

[/sblock]

26: Blue Dragon.  -89/655 HP.  Flying: Alt 2.   AP 1/2.  Cursed.  Quarry. Marked 
*Lightning Burst
[sblock=Powers used]
Breath weapon: 5 and 6.
Frightful Presence, E
[/sblock]

24:  Tharos.  -48/69  Bloodied  1/6.  Water walking.    AP=0
*scorching burst
[sblock=Powers used]Ice Rays, E
Thunderlance, E
Fireburst, E
Shield, E
Stormcage, E

Wall of Fire, D
Web, D
Orb of Reversed Polarity, D
1/2 Daily Item uses.
[/sblock]

22: Erdric.  -19/85 HP.  4/7.   
*Twin Shot
[sblock=Powers used]Elven Accuracy, E
Hawk's Talon, E
Evasive Strike, E
Expeditious Stride, E

Spray of Arrows, D.
Excruciating Shot, D.
Split the Tree, D

Helm of Eagle, D
Dragonbane bow, D
2/2 Daily Item powers used[/sblock]

22: Starwinds.  -58/86 HP, Bloodied.   AP=0.  5/9 surges.  Second Wind, +2 defenses.   1 failed death save.
*Second Wind
[sblock=Powers used]Dire Radiance, E
Channel Divinity, E
Healing Word, 2/2
Bastion of Health, E
Breath Weapon, E
Mantle of Glory, E
Second Wind, E

Avenging Flame, D
Bless, Daily.  
Shadowform, D
Spiritual Weapon, D
Holy Symbol, D
1/2 daily item powers used.
[/sblock]

22: Torment.  -109/96 HP, KO.  Prone, Helpless. 7/11.  1 failed death save.  
*
[sblock=Powers used]Lion's Roar, E
Guarding Attack, E
Inspiring Word, 2/2, E
Slash and Press, E
Break their Nerve, E

Bastion of Defense, D
Stand Tough, D
Stand the Fallen, D
Tactical Shift, D
[/sblock]

17: Shambler 1 -46/160 HP.  Quarry.  Cursed.  Curse of Bloody Fangs*
*Charge
17: Shambler 2 -73/160 HP.   Immo, save @-2   Cursed.  Eyebite.  
*Ready

16: Reed.  -21/96 HP.  Concealed.  Stealth bonus
*Cursed of Bloody Fangs
[sblock=Powers used]
Mire the Mind, E

Curse of Bloody Fangs, D
[/sblock]

15: Xak.  -13/115 HP.  11/18 surges.  
*Charge
[sblock=Powers used]
Divine Cleansing, E
Divine Mettle, E
Invigorating Smite, E
Second Wind, E
Benign Transposition, E

Healing Font, D
Lay on Hands, 1/4.
Hallowed Circle, D
[/sblock]

[sblock=Restrained]You grant combat advantage. You’re immobilized.
You can’t be forced to move by a pull, a push, or a
slide.
You take a –2 penalty to attack rolls.[/sblock]
[sblock=Prone]Grant CA against melee attacks
+2 defenses against ranged attacks from non adjacent creatures
lying on the ground
-2 penalty to attack
Flying creatures knocked prone safely descend a number of squares equal to their speed, and then crash if they haven't reached the ground
can't move normally, must crawl or stand up[/sblock]
[sblock=Enveloped]restrained (save ends). While the target is restrained,
no creature has line of sight or line of effect to it. At the start of
the shambling mound’s turn each round, the enveloped target
takes 10 damage and the shambling mound regains 10 hit
points. The shambling mound can envelop up to 2 creatures at a
time. When the target makes its save, it reappears in a square of
its choice adjacent to the shambling mound.
[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 29, 2008)

"Narbel, Ah'll take the heat!"
Seeing that the dragon is out of his immediate reach, Xak bestows a quick healing touch on Torment before tapping his holy symbol to assault the dragon. Most of the power is wasted as he can't reach the dragon's mind, but some of it still passes through.
[sblock=OoC]Lay on Hands on Torment (surge +4), Divine Challenge the Dragon, On Pain of Death vs Dragon Will (1d20+13=17) misses, so damage is half of On Pain of Death damage (3d8+7=23), so 11 and the dragon takes 1d4 damage once per round if it attacks (save ends).

Does Xak's magical holy symbol add to the damage the dragon takes if it attacks? Hadn't thought about it before, but now I'm not sure.[/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (Nov 29, 2008)

Damn! We're never gonna get over with this if we go on like this! whispers through his tooth Glib as he dives in another patch of grass in front of him and hurls his dagger at the shambler that freed itself.

[sblock=actions]move to G27, minor:fall prone, Stealth:26;standard: sly flourish at Shambler1: 35 vs AC(-2 from prone), 25 dmg[/sblock]


----------



## Victim (Nov 30, 2008)

Need actions for Narbel and Reed.


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 30, 2008)

"Bah! Ye cowardly lizard!"  Narbel gives up on the fleeing dragon and moves on to another pile of lettuce.

OOC: Move to J20, Reaping Strike.  I don't have time to roll on Invisible Castle right now, if you want to roll for me.  It'll probably miss anyway.


----------



## Victim (Nov 30, 2008)

Need an action for Reed still.  I'll have him Eyebite something if I get nothing tonight.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Dec 1, 2008)

I think Reed has a strong desire to use will of the feywild and teleport either the shambler or the dragon into the web beside the trapped shambler.


----------



## Victim (Dec 1, 2008)

Evilhalfling said:


> I think Reed has a strong desire to use will of the feywild and teleport either the shambler or the dragon into the web beside the trapped shambler.




Okay.  Got a preference for which one gets teleported?


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 1, 2008)

The shambler.  The dragon will escape almost immediately.


----------



## Victim (Dec 1, 2008)

Reed uses his Fey powers to usurp control over the escaped Shambler and teleport it.  The creature's psyche takes a pounding, it gets teleported back into the sticky web, and then he forces it to swing at the other shambler.  However its tendrils aren't very effective against the mass of the other plant.  Then his lingering curse kicks in, and phantasmal hounds nip at both of the plants.

[sblock]

Standard Action: Will of the Feywild on Shambler 1.
Roll Lookup
1d20+14; 2d8+10; 2d6; 1d10+3 → [16,14] = (30) HIT
1d20+14; 2d8+10; 2d6; 1d10+3 → [3,4,10] = (17) 
1d20+14; 2d8+10; 2d6; 1d10+3 → [3,2] = (5) 

22 damage. Psychic Lock.  Teleport 5 and it makes melee basic, dazed until end of its next turn.

Melee basic attack against Shambler 2: Roll Lookup

MISS.  Psychic lock was used on this attack.

Minor Action: Sustain Curse of Bloody Fangs for 1d10+3 damage to Shambler 1 and enemies adjacent to it.  Roll Lookup

1d20+14; 2d8+10; 2d6; 1d10+3 → [1,3] = (4) 
[/sblock]

Xak channels healing power through his boot and heals Torment without comprimising his defense.  The tiefling wakes up.  The paladin then challenges and wracks the dragon with some divine punishment.

[sblock]Torment heals 28.

11 damage and 1d4+3 (save) after the dragon attacks.  Divine Challenge.

On Pain of Death has the Implement keyword, so the bonus should apply to any damage rolls you make with the power.[/sblock]

Glib advances, diving into the brush and tossing a dagger at the teleported Shambler.

[sblock]Stealth check beats the Shambler, attack is a sneak attack - but it was just dazed, so sneaking ended up not being required.

HIT, 25 damage.[/sblock]

Narbel charges the Shamble near the edge of the web, taunting the dragon as he moves.  The shambler, waiting for someone to approach, catches the shaft of his axe in tendril, blocking the attack...

[sblock]That's difficult terrain, so Narbel has to charge to reach and not Reaping Strike.  But with his feats and items to boost charging, it should in theory not be a loss of effectiveness...
Roll Lookup

1d20+17; 1d12+9 → [7,17] = (24) MISS by 1.  

[/sblock]

The it retaliates, forcing the weapon out of postion with its blocking tendril, and exploiting the opening with the other.

[sblock]http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1831649/

1d20+14; 1d8+8; 1d20+14; 1d8+8; 1d20+14 → [11,14] = (25) MISS
1d20+14; 1d8+8; 1d20+14; 1d8+8; 1d20+14 → [5,8] = (13) 
1d20+14; 1d8+8; 1d20+14; 1d8+8; 1d20+14 → [15,14] = (29) HIT even with Dodge Giants
1d20+14; 1d8+8; 1d20+14; 1d8+8; 1d20+14 → [2,8] = (10) 
1d20+14; 1d8+8; 1d20+14; 1d8+8; 1d20+14 → [7,14] = (21) N/A

 10 damage.[/sblock]

"Dude..." the dragon says to Xak, "I kinda figured it'd be obvious with the way I definitely DID NOT aim to cripple or kill your downed friend.  But the more you keep healing your fallen teamdudes, the more likely it is that I'm gonna have to finish off the guys on the ground.  It's sorta dirty, and I already said I'd like to force your surrender instead of killing you...  But if you're gonna heal each other and attack in a never ending swarm, then I'll kill your vulnerable peeps instead.  Or I'll have the plants do it.  I don't lose."

"And the way this works is that I attack you or else you heal dudes?  Deal."  Even as the last word leaves its mouth, the dragon's head dips and its horn rams into Xak, wounding and shocking him.  However, the dwarf retains his footing against the force of the attack.  The claws poised high to slice a creature battered into the air, lose most of their force as the beast adjusts for the fact that the didn't move at all and don't penetrate Xak's armor.

The dragon is burned slightly by divine power, which then fades.  And it flies higher into the air as it repositions itself away from the tough dwarves.

[sblock] Recharge fails: Roll Lookup

Standard Action: Draconic Fury: mGore (standard; at-will) ✦ Lightning
Reach 2; +18 vs. AC; 1d8 + 6 plus 1d6 lightning damage, and the
target is pushed 1 square and knocked prone.
m Claw (standard; at-will)
Reach 2; +16 vs. AC; 1d6 + 6 damage.
M Draconic Fury (standard; at-will)
The dragon makes a gore attack and two claw attacks.

Roll Lookup

1d20+16; 1d6+6; 1d20+16; 1d6+6; 1d20+18; 1d8+6; 1d6 → [5,16] = (21) MISS
1d20+16; 1d6+6; 1d20+16; 1d6+6; 1d20+18; 1d8+6; 1d6 → [3,6] = (9) 
1d20+16; 1d6+6; 1d20+16; 1d6+6; 1d20+18; 1d8+6; 1d6 → [12,16] = (28) MISS
1d20+16; 1d6+6; 1d20+16; 1d6+6; 1d20+18; 1d8+6; 1d6 → [3,6] = (9) 
1d20+16; 1d6+6; 1d20+16; 1d6+6; 1d20+18; 1d8+6; 1d6 → [13,18] = (31) HIT
1d20+16; 1d6+6; 1d20+16; 1d6+6; 1d20+18; 1d8+6; 1d6 → [5,6] = (11) 
1d20+16; 1d6+6; 1d20+16; 1d6+6; 1d20+18; 1d8+6; 1d6 → [2] = (2) 


11 damage, 2 lightning damage, Push 1 - dwarfed, knock prone- dwarfed: Roll Lookup

Pain damage=6 Roll Lookup

Move: fly

save= Success Roll Lookup[/sblock]





By VictimEN at 2008-11-30

[sblock=Status/Initiative: round 13]

29: Glib. -45/83 HP, Bloodied.  2/6.   Concealment.  Prone.    AP=0
*Sly Flourish
[sblock=Powers used]
Tornado Strike, E
Bait and Switch, E
Tumble, E
Second Wind, E
Elven Accuracy, E
[/sblock]

28: Shambler 2 -77/160 HP.   Immo, save @-2   Cursed.    
*Ready - USED

28: Narbel.  -64/108 HP, Bloodied.  9/16.  AP=0 Concealment.  
*charge
[sblock=Powers used]Crushing Blow, E
Second Wind, E
All Bets are Off, E
Come and Get It, E

[/sblock]

26: Blue Dragon.  -106/655 HP.  Flying: Alt 7.   AP 1/2.  Cursed.  Quarry.  Divine Challenge.  
*Draconic Fury.
[sblock=Powers used]
Breath weapon: 5 and 6.
Frightful Presence, E
[/sblock]

24:  Tharos.  -48/69  Bloodied  1/6.  Water walking.    AP=0
*scorching burst
[sblock=Powers used]Ice Rays, E
Thunderlance, E
Fireburst, E
Shield, E
Stormcage, E

Wall of Fire, D
Web, D
Orb of Reversed Polarity, D
1/2 Daily Item uses.
[/sblock]

22: Erdric.  -19/85 HP.  4/7.   
*Twin Shot
[sblock=Powers used]Elven Accuracy, E
Hawk's Talon, E
Evasive Strike, E
Expeditious Stride, E

Spray of Arrows, D.
Excruciating Shot, D.
Split the Tree, D

Helm of Eagle, D
Dragonbane bow, D
2/2 Daily Item powers used[/sblock]

22: Starwinds.  -58/86 HP, Bloodied.   AP=0.  5/9 surges.  Second Wind, +2 defenses.   1 failed death save.  Concealment.
*Second Wind
[sblock=Powers used]Dire Radiance, E
Channel Divinity, E
Healing Word, 2/2
Bastion of Health, E
Breath Weapon, E
Mantle of Glory, E
Second Wind, E

Avenging Flame, D
Bless, Daily.  
Shadowform, D
Spiritual Weapon, D
Holy Symbol, D
1/2 daily item powers used.
[/sblock]

22: Torment.  -68/96 HP, Bloodied. 7/11.  Prone.   1 failed death save.  
*
[sblock=Powers used]Lion's Roar, E
Guarding Attack, E
Inspiring Word, 2/2, E
Slash and Press, E
Break their Nerve, E

Bastion of Defense, D
Stand Tough, D
Stand the Fallen, D
Tactical Shift, D
[/sblock]

17: Shambler 1 -97/160 HP, Bloodied  Quarry.  Cursed.  Curse of Bloody Fangs (save ends).  Dazed.  Immo, save -2
*Charge

16: Reed.  -21/96 HP.  Concealed.  Stealth bonus
*Will of Feywild
[sblock=Powers used]
Mire the Mind, E
Will of Feywild, E

Curse of Bloody Fangs, D
[/sblock]

15: Xak.  -26/115 HP.  10/18 surges.  
*On pain of Death
[sblock=Powers used]
Divine Cleansing, E
Divine Mettle, E
Invigorating Smite, E
Second Wind, E
Benign Transposition, E

Healing Font, D
Lay on Hands, 2/4.
Hallowed Circle, D
On Pain of Death, D
[/sblock]

[sblock=Restrained]You grant combat advantage. You’re immobilized.
You can’t be forced to move by a pull, a push, or a
slide.
You take a –2 penalty to attack rolls.[/sblock]
[sblock=Prone]Grant CA against melee attacks
+2 defenses against ranged attacks from non adjacent creatures
lying on the ground
-2 penalty to attack
Flying creatures knocked prone safely descend a number of squares equal to their speed, and then crash if they haven't reached the ground
can't move normally, must crawl or stand up[/sblock]
[sblock=Enveloped]restrained (save ends). While the target is restrained,
no creature has line of sight or line of effect to it. At the start of
the shambling mound’s turn each round, the enveloped target
takes 10 damage and the shambling mound regains 10 hit
points. The shambling mound can envelop up to 2 creatures at a
time. When the target makes its save, it reappears in a square of
its choice adjacent to the shambling mound.
[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Dec 1, 2008)

Tharos continues to rain fire on the shamblers, though without the same devastating effect as before

[sblock=actions]Scorching burst against shamblers 1 and 2:  hits reflexes 22 and 32 for 12 damage.[/sblock]


----------



## Evilhalfling (Dec 1, 2008)

Starwinds will move over to torment, and explode in a maelstorm of light and colors.
[sblock] move 22L ; Solar Wrath v. will lookup
Dragon 1d20+13 → [18,13] = (31)
shambler1 1d20+13 → [9,13] = (22)
Shmbler2 1d20+13 → [12,13] = (25)
damage 3d8+10=18
[/sblock]

"Just a few more minutes mom"  Still lying on the ground, Torment will catch his breath.
Finally opening his eyes he will also dig out and drink a potion, hoping the incoming lighting does not hurt too much...


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 1, 2008)

Frustrated with his numerous misses, Erdric stands still for a moment as he unleashes two more arrows at the dazed shambler.  _It's impossible to find a vulnerable spot in the middle of all of that vegetation,_ he thinks to himself bitterly as one of his arrows deflects of a root and the other seems to have little effect.  
Worried about the dragon overhead, he once again drops to the ground, seeking to hide in the grass.

[sblock=ooc] Standard Action: Twin Strike Shambler 2, hits AC 20 for 6, hits AC 33 for 8 + 3 HQ.
Move action: drop prone and stealth, 37.  [/sblock]


----------



## Victim (Dec 1, 2008)

Tharos blasts the plants caught in his web.

[sblock]HIT, HIT.  12 damage[/sblock]

Erdric wounds the Shambler with an arrow, then hides.

[sblock]MISS, HIT.  11 damage.  Stealth 37.[/sblock]

Starwinds unleashes a burst of divine light.

[sblock]HIT, HIT, HIT.  18 damage.[/sblock]

Torment fights off the pain and chugs a potion.

[sblock]Heal 34 on 2 surges.  Defense bonus.[/sblock]

The Shambler teleported into the web has some trouble reorienting itself.  It might be trying to swing at Narbel...  It's hard to say.

The phantom maws disperse, but the confused Shambler doesn't escape the web.

[sblock]Regen 5.

Standard Action: Eveloping Narbel: http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1832441/

1d20+14; 1d8+8; 1d20+14; 1d8+8; 1d20+14; 1d20; 1d20-2 → [7,14] = (21) MISS 
1d20+14; 1d8+8; 1d20+14; 1d8+8; 1d20+14; 1d20; 1d20-2 → [3,8] = (11) 
1d20+14; 1d8+8; 1d20+14; 1d8+8; 1d20+14; 1d20; 1d20-2 → [1,14] = (15) MISS
1d20+14; 1d8+8; 1d20+14; 1d8+8; 1d20+14; 1d20; 1d20-2 → [2,8] = (10) 
1d20+14; 1d8+8; 1d20+14; 1d8+8; 1d20+14; 1d20; 1d20-2 → [1,14] = (15) N/A

Nothing hits.

Saves: 
1d20+14; 1d8+8; 1d20+14; 1d8+8; 1d20+14; 1d20; 1d20-2 → [20] = (20) Curse of Fangs: SUCCESS
1d20+14; 1d8+8; 1d20+14; 1d8+8; 1d20+14; 1d20; 1d20-2 → [3,-2] = (1) Web: FAIL[/sblock]







By victimen at 2008-12-01
[sblock=Status/Initiative: round 13]

29: Glib. -45/83 HP, Bloodied.  2/6.   Concealment.  Prone.    AP=0
*Sly Flourish
[sblock=Powers used]
Tornado Strike, E
Bait and Switch, E
Tumble, E
Second Wind, E
Elven Accuracy, E
[/sblock]

28: Shambler 2 -118/160 HP, Bloodied   Immo, save @-2   Cursed.    
*Ready - USED

28: Narbel.  -64/108 HP, Bloodied.  9/16.  AP=0 Concealment.  
*charge
[sblock=Powers used]Crushing Blow, E
Second Wind, E
All Bets are Off, E
Come and Get It, E

[/sblock]

26: Blue Dragon.  -124/655 HP.  Flying: Alt 7.   AP 1/2.  Cursed.  Quarry.  Divine Challenge.  
*Draconic Fury.
[sblock=Powers used]
Breath weapon: 5 and 6.
Frightful Presence, E
[/sblock]

24:  Tharos.  -48/69  Bloodied  1/6.  Water walking.    AP=0
*scorching burst
[sblock=Powers used]Ice Rays, E
Thunderlance, E
Fireburst, E
Shield, E
Stormcage, E

Wall of Fire, D
Web, D
Orb of Reversed Polarity, D
1/2 Daily Item uses.
1 potion
[/sblock]

22: Erdric.  -19/85 HP.  4/7.   Concealed.  Stealth 37.
*Twin Shot
[sblock=Powers used]Elven Accuracy, E
Hawk's Talon, E
Evasive Strike, E
Expeditious Stride, E

Spray of Arrows, D.
Excruciating Shot, D.
Split the Tree, D

Helm of Eagle, D
Dragonbane bow, D
2/2 Daily Item powers used[/sblock]

22: Starwinds.  -58/86 HP, Bloodied.   AP=0.  5/9 surges.  1 failed death save.  Concealment.
*Solar Wrath
[sblock=Powers used]Dire Radiance, E
Channel Divinity, E
Healing Word, 2/2
Bastion of Health, E
Breath Weapon, E
Mantle of Glory, E
Second Wind, E
Solar Wrath, E

Avenging Flame, D
Bless, Daily.  
Shadowform, D
Spiritual Weapon, D
Holy Symbol, D
1/2 daily item powers used.
[/sblock]

22: Torment.  [COLOR=""]-34/96 HP,[/COLOR] 5/11.  Prone.   1 failed death save.  Second Wind: +2 def
*Second Wind
[sblock=Powers used]Lion's Roar, E
Guarding Attack, E
Inspiring Word, 2/2, E
Slash and Press, E
Break their Nerve, E
Second Wind, E

Bastion of Defense, D
Stand Tough, D
Stand the Fallen, D
Tactical Shift, D
1 potion
[/sblock]

17: Shambler 1 -104/160 HP, Bloodied  Quarry.  Cursed.  Curse of Bloody Fangs (save ends).  Dazed.  Immo, save -2
*Charge

16: Reed.  -21/96 HP.  Concealed.  Stealth bonus
*Will of Feywild
[sblock=Powers used]
Mire the Mind, E
Will of Feywild, E

Curse of Bloody Fangs, D
[/sblock]

15: Xak.  -26/115 HP.  10/18 surges.  
*On pain of Death
[sblock=Powers used]
Divine Cleansing, E
Divine Mettle, E
Invigorating Smite, E
Second Wind, E
Benign Transposition, E

Healing Font, D
Lay on Hands, 2/4.
Hallowed Circle, D
On Pain of Death, D
[/sblock]

[sblock=Restrained]You grant combat advantage. You’re immobilized.
You can’t be forced to move by a pull, a push, or a
slide.
You take a –2 penalty to attack rolls.[/sblock]
[sblock=Prone]Grant CA against melee attacks
+2 defenses against ranged attacks from non adjacent creatures
lying on the ground
-2 penalty to attack
Flying creatures knocked prone safely descend a number of squares equal to their speed, and then crash if they haven't reached the ground
can't move normally, must crawl or stand up[/sblock]
[sblock=Enveloped]restrained (save ends). While the target is restrained,
no creature has line of sight or line of effect to it. At the start of
the shambling mound’s turn each round, the enveloped target
takes 10 damage and the shambling mound regains 10 hit
points. The shambling mound can envelop up to 2 creatures at a
time. When the target makes its save, it reappears in a square of
its choice adjacent to the shambling mound.
[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 1, 2008)

"Sunova..." Narbel stops his familiar curse short when he realizes that his axe is actually buried in the enemy, not the ground, and quickly rights himself.

"And that's what ya get, ye stinkin' heap of rabbit food!  Now gimme me axe back."

[sblock=actions]Reaping Strike vs. Shambler 2 (1d20 16=32, 1d12 9=15)+2 damage because the shambler is bloodied.  Now vulnerable to cold and granting combat advantage.

I think I almost fell out of my chair when I hit.
[/sblock]


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 3, 2008)

"Torment, hand me over yer crossbow!"
The paladin hangs his hammer and shield and takes aim with the crossbow. The bolt does not quite connect, though. "Curses."
[sblock=OoC]Minor actions to sheath warhammer and shield (AC down to 28, Reflex down to 21). 
Crossbow vs Dragon AC (1d20+13=27, 1d8+3=6), bonus from Torment included[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 3, 2008)

Reed takes cover and attacks the nearest plant's mind

[sblock=OOC]

Move: move to c17
Standard: Eyebite (1d20+14=28, 1d6+10=15, 2d6=6) against shamble 2
21 damage vs Will 28, -2 on attacks & Reed is invisible to it, if hit

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Reed Rowan
*Perception*: 17 *Insight*: 22 Normal Vision
*AC* 25 *Fortitude* 21 *Reflex* 23 *Will* 25
*Hit Points*: 75 / 96 *Bloodied*: 48
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 2 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 24 *Surges per day*: 8 / 8

I slash out my used powers on the CS.

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (Dec 3, 2008)

ooc: I assume Reed will attack Shambler2, since both are at the same distance, and #2 is closer to death.

Glib raises his head to take a good look at the battlefield, and swearing to various draconic entities, crawls as fast as he can in the grass patch in fron of him, grumbling at Tharos while passing by him. He takes cover and aims again his dagger at the shambler in worst condition, hoping to put an end at its pitiful semblance of life.

[sblock=actions]crawl to D24; Stealth 26; Sly flourish vs Shambler 2 : 33 vs AC(-2 from prone), 25 dmg[/sblock]

[sblock=ministats]Glib, Elf Rogue/Warlock 13
AC:27 For:19 Ref:27 Will:23 (+1 vs close, area, ranged attacks)(+2 vs enemy granting CA)(+4 vs OA)(no damage from attacks vs Ref on a miss)
Hp:38/83 Surge:20 Surges/day:2/6
Speed:8 In:+14
AP:0 SW:0
Powers: Powers: Deft Strike, Sly Flourish
Bait and Switch, Cat Burglar's Gambit, Elven Precision, Eyebite, Ignoble escape, Instant escape, Sand in the eyes, Tornado strike, Tumble
Easy Target, Knockout, Walking Wounded, Shadowflow armor, Cloack of resistance[/sblock]


----------



## Victim (Dec 4, 2008)

Reed mindblasts a Shambler.

[sblock]Hit, 21 damage to Shambler 2, stuff.[/sblock]

Xak stashes his own weapons, and picks up Torment's crossbow.  His bolt bounces off the dragon.

[sblock]Miss.  Mark remains.[/sblock]

Glib crawls near Tharos, has some difficulty making it into the grasses, then whips a dagger at the Shambler.  It's nearly dead.

[sblock]Crawling is at 1/2 speed, so Glib's speed of 8 is insufficient to cover the distance with the movement penalties for terrain - wild step applies to shifts, not moves.  Glib ends in the closest valid square he can reach: E24.  

Also, leaving cover/concealment ends Stealth unless you use your at will Shadow Stride.

Since Glib doesn't have concealment because his move came up short, he doesn't get stealth/sneak attack.  And your Stealth check would take a penalty for movement distance.

Also, remember that your sneak attack is 3d8, not 3d6.

HIT, 17 damage.[/sblock]

On its last legs, the Shambler swings at Narbel, landing one desparate blow.  It again fails to escape the web.

[sblock]Regen 5

Enveloping Narbel: Roll Lookup
1d20+12; 1d8+8; 1d20+14; 1d8+8; 1d20+14; 1d20-2 → [4,12] = (16) MISS
1d20+12; 1d8+8; 1d20+14; 1d8+8; 1d20+14; 1d20-2 → [8,8] = (16) 
1d20+12; 1d8+8; 1d20+14; 1d8+8; 1d20+14; 1d20-2 → [17,14] = (31) HIT
1d20+12; 1d8+8; 1d20+14; 1d8+8; 1d20+14; 1d20-2 → [4,8] = (12) 
1d20+12; 1d8+8; 1d20+14; 1d8+8; 1d20+14; 1d20-2 → [9,14] = (23) N/A
1d20+12; 1d8+8; 1d20+14; 1d8+8; 1d20+14; 1d20-2 → [2,-2] = (0)

Hit for 12 on Narbel.[/sblock]

Narbel axed the Shambler "Why aren't you dead?"  It didn't know, then fall into two pieces.  Frozen pieces. 

[sblock]Hit, KILL![/sblock]

"Not leaving me alone, huh?  Well, fine."  The dragon circles around and dives towards Xak like a thunderbolt.  Its claws slice into him - fortunately, his thick armor prevents the horn from penetrating.

He turns his head to the Shambler, "Yeah you ladies might as quit now.  That dude is stuck and there's nothing to coordinate it with anyway.  Take a well deserved break."

[sblock]Recharge fails: Roll Lookup
Dive
Standard: Draconic Fury: Roll Lookup
1d20+16; 1d6+6; 1d20+16; 1d6+6; 1d20+18; 1d8+1d6+6 → [15,16] = (31) HIT
1d20+16; 1d6+6; 1d20+16; 1d6+6; 1d20+18; 1d8+1d6+6 → [6,6] = (12) 
1d20+16; 1d6+6; 1d20+16; 1d6+6; 1d20+18; 1d8+1d6+6 → [15,16] = (31) HIT
1d20+16; 1d6+6; 1d20+16; 1d6+6; 1d20+18; 1d8+1d6+6 → [3,6] = (9) 
1d20+16; 1d6+6; 1d20+16; 1d6+6; 1d20+18; 1d8+1d6+6 → [6,18] = (24) MISS
1d20+16; 1d6+6; 1d20+16; 1d6+6; 1d20+18; 1d8+1d6+6 → [2,4,6] = (12) 

21 damage to Xak.[/sblock]





By victimen at 2008-12-03

[sblock=Status/Initiative: round 14]

29: Glib. -45/83 HP, Bloodied.  2/6.   Prone.    AP=0
*Sly Flourish
[sblock=Powers used]
Tornado Strike, E
Bait and Switch, E
Tumble, E
Second Wind, E
Elven Accuracy, E
[/sblock]

28: Shambler 2 -151/160 HP, Bloodied   Immo, save @-2   Cursed.    Eyebitten.
*Ready - USED

28: Narbel.  -76/108 HP, Bloodied.  9/16.  AP=0 Concealment.  
*charge
[sblock=Powers used]Crushing Blow, E
Second Wind, E
All Bets are Off, E
Come and Get It, E

[/sblock]

26: Blue Dragon.  -124/655 HP.  Flying: Alt 2.   AP 1/2.  Cursed.  Quarry.  Divine Challenge.  
*Draconic Fury.
[sblock=Powers used]
Breath weapon: 5 and 6.
Frightful Presence, E
[/sblock]

24:  Tharos.  -48/69  Bloodied  1/6.  Water walking.    AP=0
*scorching burst
[sblock=Powers used]Ice Rays, E
Thunderlance, E
Fireburst, E
Shield, E
Stormcage, E

Wall of Fire, D
Web, D
Orb of Reversed Polarity, D
1/2 Daily Item uses.
1 potion
[/sblock]

22: Erdric.  -19/85 HP.  4/7.   Concealed.  Stealth 37.
*Twin Shot
[sblock=Powers used]Elven Accuracy, E
Hawk's Talon, E
Evasive Strike, E
Expeditious Stride, E

Spray of Arrows, D.
Excruciating Shot, D.
Split the Tree, D

Helm of Eagle, D
Dragonbane bow, D
2/2 Daily Item powers used[/sblock]

22: Starwinds.  -58/86 HP, Bloodied.   AP=0.  5/9 surges.  1 failed death save.  Concealment.
*Solar Wrath
[sblock=Powers used]Dire Radiance, E
Channel Divinity, E
Healing Word, 2/2
Bastion of Health, E
Breath Weapon, E
Mantle of Glory, E
Second Wind, E
Solar Wrath, E

Avenging Flame, D
Bless, Daily.  
Shadowform, D
Spiritual Weapon, D
Holy Symbol, D
1/2 daily item powers used.
[/sblock]

22: Torment.  [COLOR=""]-34/96 HP,[/COLOR] 5/11.  Prone.   1 failed death save.  Second Wind: +2 def
*Second Wind
[sblock=Powers used]Lion's Roar, E
Guarding Attack, E
Inspiring Word, 2/2, E
Slash and Press, E
Break their Nerve, E
Second Wind, E

Bastion of Defense, D
Stand Tough, D
Stand the Fallen, D
Tactical Shift, D
1 potion
[/sblock]

17: Shambler 1 -104/160 HP, Bloodied  Quarry.  Cursed.  Curse of Bloody Fangs (save ends).  Dazed.  Immo, save -2
*Charge

16: Reed.  -21/96 HP.  Concealed.  Stealth bonus
*Eyebite
[sblock=Powers used]
Mire the Mind, E
Will of Feywild, E

Curse of Bloody Fangs, D
[/sblock]

15: Xak.  -47/115 HP.  10/18 surges.  
*crossbow
[sblock=Powers used]
Divine Cleansing, E
Divine Mettle, E
Invigorating Smite, E
Second Wind, E
Benign Transposition, E

Healing Font, D
Lay on Hands, 2/4.
Hallowed Circle, D
On Pain of Death, D
[/sblock]

[sblock=Restrained]You grant combat advantage. You’re immobilized.
You can’t be forced to move by a pull, a push, or a
slide.
You take a –2 penalty to attack rolls.[/sblock]
[sblock=Prone]Grant CA against melee attacks
+2 defenses against ranged attacks from non adjacent creatures
lying on the ground
-2 penalty to attack
Flying creatures knocked prone safely descend a number of squares equal to their speed, and then crash if they haven't reached the ground
can't move normally, must crawl or stand up[/sblock]
[sblock=Enveloped]restrained (save ends). While the target is restrained,
no creature has line of sight or line of effect to it. At the start of
the shambling mound’s turn each round, the enveloped target
takes 10 damage and the shambling mound regains 10 hit
points. The shambling mound can envelop up to 2 creatures at a
time. When the target makes its save, it reappears in a square of
its choice adjacent to the shambling mound.
[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 4, 2008)

Erdric stands and fires two arrows yet again.  He spares one for the shambler, and directs the other at the dragon as it mauls Xak.  The attempt to whip his bow around that quickly throws both shots off, however, and neither arrow finds its target.

[sblock=ooc] Minor Action: Stand 
Standard Action: Twin Strike, hit AC 20 and 21.  Ouch. [/sblock]


----------



## Evilhalfling (Dec 4, 2008)

Starwinds will back up to 21k an toss a blast of starfury at the dragon 
sending a few errant sparks back to help Narbel.
[sblock]
1d20+14=32+2 warlord = 34 v ref 1d6+10=11 damage _*stupid 18s - If she had the star based PP that woulda crit. _*
8 temp hit points for dwarf 
[/sblock] 
Torment will draw his crossbow, hand it to Xaf,  and then stand up.


----------



## covaithe (Dec 4, 2008)

Tharos hesitates a moment before continuing the assault on the remaining shambler.  He seems to have gotten the hang of hitting these creatures, since his assault again blows large chunks off of the garbage heap.

[sblock=actions]Magic missile.  Another crit.  Extra damage is 10, so that's 27 total.  

Can I trade some of these crits to the strikers?  Please?  sigh...[/sblock]


----------



## Victim (Dec 4, 2008)

Tharos delivers another well aimed burst of magic missiles.

[sblock]CRIT, 27 damage[/sblock]

Erdric continues to have trouble shooting.

[sblock]MISS, MISS.[/sblock]

Starwinds zaps the dragon with a ray of stellar light, Narbel is strengthened by her power.

[sblock]Hit, 11 damage.  +8 temp for Narbel.[/sblock]

Torment stands and hands Xak ammo.

The last Shambler swings at the only creature that seems to be within reach from the web - Narbel.  Its swings do not come particularly close.

[sblock]Regen 5.  
Enveloping: Roll Lookup

1d20+14; 1d8+8; 1d20+14; 1d8+8; 1d20+14; 1d20-2 → [5,14] = (19) MISS
1d20+14; 1d8+8; 1d20+14; 1d8+8; 1d20+14; 1d20-2 → [6,8] = (14) 
1d20+14; 1d8+8; 1d20+14; 1d8+8; 1d20+14; 1d20-2 → [3,14] = (17) MISS
1d20+14; 1d8+8; 1d20+14; 1d8+8; 1d20+14; 1d20-2 → [8,8] = (16) 
1d20+14; 1d8+8; 1d20+14; 1d8+8; 1d20+14; 1d20-2 → [16,14] = (30) N/A
1d20+14; 1d8+8; 1d20+14; 1d8+8; 1d20+14; 1d20-2 → [3,-2] = (1) FAIL[/sblock]





By victimen at 2008-12-04


[sblock=Status/Initiative: round 14]

29: Glib. -45/83 HP, Bloodied.  2/6.   Prone.    AP=0
*Sly Flourish
[sblock=Powers used]
Tornado Strike, E
Bait and Switch, E
Tumble, E
Second Wind, E
Elven Accuracy, E
[/sblock]

28: Narbel.  -76/108 HP, Bloodied. +8 temp HP  9/16.  AP=0 Concealment.  
*charge
[sblock=Powers used]Crushing Blow, E
Second Wind, E
All Bets are Off, E
Come and Get It, E

[/sblock]

26: Blue Dragon.  -135/655 HP.  Flying: Alt 2.   AP 1/2.  Cursed.  Quarry.  Divine Challenge.  
*Draconic Fury.
[sblock=Powers used]
Breath weapon: 5 and 6.
Frightful Presence, E
[/sblock]

24:  Tharos.  -48/69  Bloodied  1/6.  Water walking.    AP=0
*magic missile
[sblock=Powers used]Ice Rays, E
Thunderlance, E
Fireburst, E
Shield, E
Stormcage, E

Wall of Fire, D
Web, D
Orb of Reversed Polarity, D
1/2 Daily Item uses.
1 potion
[/sblock]

22: Erdric.  -19/85 HP.  4/7.   Concealed.  
*Twin Shot
[sblock=Powers used]Elven Accuracy, E
Hawk's Talon, E
Evasive Strike, E
Expeditious Stride, E

Spray of Arrows, D.
Excruciating Shot, D.
Split the Tree, D

Helm of Eagle, D
Dragonbane bow, D
2/2 Daily Item powers used[/sblock]

22: Starwinds.  -58/86 HP, Bloodied.   AP=0.  5/9 surges.  1 failed death save.  
*Sacred Flame
[sblock=Powers used]Dire Radiance, E
Channel Divinity, E
Healing Word, 2/2
Bastion of Health, E
Breath Weapon, E
Mantle of Glory, E
Second Wind, E
Solar Wrath, E

Avenging Flame, D
Bless, Daily.  
Shadowform, D
Spiritual Weapon, D
Holy Symbol, D
1/2 daily item powers used.
[/sblock]

22: Torment.  [COLOR=""]-34/96 HP,[/COLOR] 5/11.     1 failed death save.  
*
[sblock=Powers used]Lion's Roar, E
Guarding Attack, E
Inspiring Word, 2/2, E
Slash and Press, E
Break their Nerve, E
Second Wind, E

Bastion of Defense, D
Stand Tough, D
Stand the Fallen, D
Tactical Shift, D
1 potion
[/sblock]

17: Shambler 1 -126/160 HP, Bloodied  Quarry.  Cursed.  Immo, save -2
*Enveloping 

16: Reed.  -21/96 HP.  Concealed.  Stealth bonus
*Eyebite
[sblock=Powers used]
Mire the Mind, E
Will of Feywild, E

Curse of Bloody Fangs, D
[/sblock]

15: Xak.  -47/115 HP.  10/18 surges.  
*crossbow
[sblock=Powers used]
Divine Cleansing, E
Divine Mettle, E
Invigorating Smite, E
Second Wind, E
Benign Transposition, E

Healing Font, D
Lay on Hands, 2/4.
Hallowed Circle, D
On Pain of Death, D
[/sblock]

[sblock=Restrained]You grant combat advantage. You’re immobilized.
You can’t be forced to move by a pull, a push, or a
slide.
You take a –2 penalty to attack rolls.[/sblock]
[sblock=Prone]Grant CA against melee attacks
+2 defenses against ranged attacks from non adjacent creatures
lying on the ground
-2 penalty to attack
Flying creatures knocked prone safely descend a number of squares equal to their speed, and then crash if they haven't reached the ground
can't move normally, must crawl or stand up[/sblock]
[sblock=Enveloped]restrained (save ends). While the target is restrained,
no creature has line of sight or line of effect to it. At the start of
the shambling mound’s turn each round, the enveloped target
takes 10 damage and the shambling mound regains 10 hit
points. The shambling mound can envelop up to 2 creatures at a
time. When the target makes its save, it reappears in a square of
its choice adjacent to the shambling mound.
[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 4, 2008)

Narbel lips upturn in a yellow-toothed grin as he begins to move to the southwest side of the battlefield.  "No sense in bunchin' up here so's he c'n get us all at once.  Someone bring that big guy down where I can get at 'im!"

He pulls a vial from his pack and quaffs it eagerly, and his eyes go wild with a bloodrage.  "Come on ye stinkin' lizard!  It's yer turn now!"

[sblock=Actions]
Retrieve and drink a _potion of vitality_ (25 hp)

Not sure of the movement penalties, but he'll move as close as possible to E22 to hopefully create a big enough spread that the dragonbreath can't get the whole group at once.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 4, 2008)

Reed teleports,  punches the last plant-creatures mind and moves quickly back to cover.

[sblock=OOC]

Free: Teleport 3x right
Standard: Eyebite (1d20+15=32, 1d6+10=12, 2d6=5) against shambler
17 damage vs Will 32, -2 on attacks & Reed is invisible to it, if hit
Move: 3x left (back to starting position) still concealed by grass

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Reed Rowan
*Perception*: 17 *Insight*: 22 Normal Vision
*AC* 25 *Fortitude* 21 *Reflex* 23 *Will* 25
*Hit Points*: 75 / 96 *Bloodied*: 48
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 2 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 24 *Surges per day*: 8 / 8

I slash out my used powers on the CS.

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 5, 2008)

Xak loads the crossbow and takes another shot at the dragon, this time barely managing to find a cinch in its armored skin. Pleased at his paladin's accomplishment, Kord bestows healing upon one of his allies.
"Tha's how it's done," the dwarf says as he puts some distance between himself and the others so the dragon won't have quite so easy of a time hitting them all with lightning.
[sblock=OoC]Minor to load crossbow, standard to attack Crossbow vs Dragon AC (1d20+13=30, 1d8+3=10), move to R22.
Healing Font thanks to successful attack to Glib Healing Font (4d6=17)[/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (Dec 5, 2008)

Glib is greatly relieved by Xak's healing power, and moves again to a better position. He crawls to the next patch of tall grass and tries to hide from the dragon's eyes. Unfortunately, he cannot find an adequate space and is easily exposed. He throws a dagger at the lizard nonetheless, but the weapons can't reach the beast.

[sblock=actions]crawl to G21; Stealth 23; Sly flourish vs dragon, penaly for prone and range included: 27 vs AC, 15 dmg[/sblock]

[sblock=ministats]Glib, Elf Rogue/Warlock 13
AC:27 For:19 Ref:27 Will:23 (+1 vs close, area, ranged attacks)(+2 vs enemy granting CA)(+4 vs OA)(no damage from attacks vs Ref on a miss)
Hp:55/83 Surge:20 Surges/day:2/6
Speed:8 In:+14
AP:0 SW:0
Powers: Powers: Deft Strike, Sly Flourish
Bait and Switch, Cat Burglar's Gambit, Elven Precision, Eyebite, Ignoble escape, Instant escape, Sand in the eyes, Tornado strike, Tumble
Easy Target, Knockout, Walking Wounded, Shadowflow armor, Cloack of resistance[/sblock]


----------



## Victim (Dec 5, 2008)

Reed teleports near the Shambler, curses its mind, and then withdraws.

[sblock]HIT, 17 damage and stuff.[/sblock]

Xak nails the dragon with a well aimed crossbow attack, Glib heals slightly as a reward for his combat skill.  However, as moves to space between himself and the group, the water and mud slow him up slightly.

[sblock] HIT, 10 damage.  Glib heals.

Move distance in the water/mud squares is -1
[/sblock]

Glib crawls and tosses his dagger.  The mud slows him down though.

[sblock]Again, the -1 square on the mud prevents him from reach his destination...

MISS[/sblock]

Narbel chugs a potion and moves next to Glib.

[sblock]Heal 25.[/sblock]

The dragon flies around, remaining close enough to claw Xak,  catches his breath, and seems to grin.  "Gotta take you down to stop healing.  But let's see if you can heal through this, dude."  He exhales a wide beam of lightning which goes straight through Xak (zapping him in the process) and nails Torment.  Then the bolt arcs to Narbel, narrowly missing Starwinds.  Xak's power flares, healing the other two, but they still end up worse for the wear.

[sblock]Recharge: SUCCESS Roll Lookup

Standard: Breath Weapon: Roll Lookup

1d20+18; 1d20+18; 1d20+18; 2d12+10 → [11,18] = (29) Xak HIT
1d20+18; 1d20+18; 1d20+18; 2d12+10 → [4,18] = (22) Torment HIT
1d20+18; 1d20+18; 1d20+18; 2d12+10 → [9,18] = (27) Narbel HIT
1d20+18; 1d20+18; 1d20+18; 2d12+10 → [3,11,10] = (24) 
Xak Torment Narbel

24 damage to Xak, 14 damage to Narbel and Torment after healing.  The attack includes Xak, so I don't think it triggers Divine Challenge (the wording is different on the Hospitaler feature).[/sblock]





By victimen at 2008-12-05

[sblock=Status/Initiative: round 15]

29: Glib. [COLOR=""]-28/83 HP,[/COLOR].  2/6.   Prone.    AP=0
*Sly Flourish
[sblock=Powers used]
Tornado Strike, E
Bait and Switch, E
Tumble, E
Second Wind, E
Elven Accuracy, E
[/sblock]

28: Narbel.  -57/108 HP, Bloodied . +0 temp HP  8/16.  AP=0 
*potion
[sblock=Powers used]Crushing Blow, E
Second Wind, E
All Bets are Off, E
Come and Get It, E


1 Potion of Vit
[/sblock]

26: Blue Dragon.  -145/655 HP.  Flying: Alt 2.   AP 1/2.  Cursed.  Quarry.  Divine Challenge.  
*Breath weapon
[sblock=Powers used]
Breath weapon: 5 and 6.
Frightful Presence, E
[/sblock]

24:  Tharos.  -48/69  Bloodied  1/6.  Water walking.    AP=0
*magic missile
[sblock=Powers used]Ice Rays, E
Thunderlance, E
Fireburst, E
Shield, E
Stormcage, E

Wall of Fire, D
Web, D
Orb of Reversed Polarity, D
1/2 Daily Item uses.
1 potion
[/sblock]

22: Erdric.  -19/85 HP.  4/7.   Concealed.  
*Twin Shot
[sblock=Powers used]Elven Accuracy, E
Hawk's Talon, E
Evasive Strike, E
Expeditious Stride, E

Spray of Arrows, D.
Excruciating Shot, D.
Split the Tree, D

Helm of Eagle, D
Dragonbane bow, D
2/2 Daily Item powers used[/sblock]

22: Starwinds.  -58/86 HP, Bloodied.   AP=0.  5/9 surges.  1 failed death save.  
*Sacred Flame
[sblock=Powers used]Dire Radiance, E
Channel Divinity, E
Healing Word, 2/2
Bastion of Health, E
Breath Weapon, E
Mantle of Glory, E
Second Wind, E
Solar Wrath, E

Avenging Flame, D
Bless, Daily.  
Shadowform, D
Spiritual Weapon, D
Holy Symbol, D
1/2 daily item powers used.
[/sblock]

22: Torment.  -48/96 HP, Bloodied 5/11.     1 failed death save.  
*
[sblock=Powers used]Lion's Roar, E
Guarding Attack, E
Inspiring Word, 2/2, E
Slash and Press, E
Break their Nerve, E
Second Wind, E

Bastion of Defense, D
Stand Tough, D
Stand the Fallen, D
Tactical Shift, D
1 potion
[/sblock]

17: Shambler 1 -143/160 HP, Bloodied  Quarry.  Cursed.  Immo, save -2.  Eyebite, Psychic Lock
*Enveloping 

16: Reed.  -21/96 HP.  Concealed.  Stealth bonus
*Eyebite
[sblock=Powers used]
Mire the Mind, E
Will of Feywild, E

Curse of Bloody Fangs, D
[/sblock]

15: Xak.  -71/115 HP, Bloodied  10/18 surges.  
*crossbow
[sblock=Powers used]
Divine Cleansing, E
Divine Mettle, E
Invigorating Smite, E
Second Wind, E
Benign Transposition, E

Healing Font, D
Lay on Hands, 2/4.
Hallowed Circle, D
On Pain of Death, D
[/sblock]

[sblock=Restrained]You grant combat advantage. You’re immobilized.
You can’t be forced to move by a pull, a push, or a
slide.
You take a –2 penalty to attack rolls.[/sblock]
[sblock=Prone]Grant CA against melee attacks
+2 defenses against ranged attacks from non adjacent creatures
lying on the ground
-2 penalty to attack
Flying creatures knocked prone safely descend a number of squares equal to their speed, and then crash if they haven't reached the ground
can't move normally, must crawl or stand up[/sblock]
[sblock=Enveloped]restrained (save ends). While the target is restrained,
no creature has line of sight or line of effect to it. At the start of
the shambling mound’s turn each round, the enveloped target
takes 10 damage and the shambling mound regains 10 hit
points. The shambling mound can envelop up to 2 creatures at a
time. When the target makes its save, it reappears in a square of
its choice adjacent to the shambling mound.
[/sblock]

[/sblock]

The map key has been reposted due to misunderstandings.

[sblock=Map Key] 

Green grass squares: tall grasses up to about a person's height. Light obscuring terrain: Concealment to things in/through it; and more than 5 squares of it blocks line of sight. Difficult terrain.

Brown squares: ground. No terrain effects.

Olive mud squares: about an inch of water and then mud. -1 Speed to creatures moving in it without some sort of water walking/swamp effect. This speed reduction for moving in affected squares is a difficult terrain effect. Shifting is unaffected, since it only affects your speed.

I wanted something less harsh than difficult terrain (especially with the anti shift stuff last time) that would still reward people for picking stuff that helps to deal with swampy terrain features.
[/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (Dec 5, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]I was pretty sure the color Glib's on is brown...[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Dec 5, 2008)

Tharos fires more magic missiles at the shambler, but the heap of garbage has so many holes now that both of his missiles pass harmlessly through.  He frowns, and moves closer for a better angle.  

ooc:  magic missile hits reflex 19.  Move to I24


----------



## Victim (Dec 5, 2008)

Atanatotatos said:


> [sblock=ooc]I was pretty sure the color Glib's on is brown...[/sblock]




The brown areas that are clear for movement are off to the east.  On the full map, there's one big patch roughly in the center, and then two smaller ones east of that near the top and bottom of the map.


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 5, 2008)

Erdric curses softly in elven.  One of these arrows will strike true, he vows as he once again sets two arrows to his bowstring in rapid succession and lets fly at the dragon.  Despite his determination, neither arrow flies particularly true.  He sets yet another arrow to his bow and waits for a moment of distraction to send it on its way.

[sblock=ooc] Standard Action: Twin Strike at the dragon, nat 1 for 9, and hits AC 26 for 6 + 9 HQ
He will use Combined Fire if anyone else uses a ranged or area attack vs. the dragon.[/sblock]


----------



## Evilhalfling (Dec 6, 2008)

Starwinds moves to 20n and  throw  a Lance of Faith at the dragon 
this time Xaf gets a shower of sparks 
[sblock]
1d20+14=23 damage 1d8+10=12
Xaf gets +2 to hit dragon  
[/sblock]

(I have no suggestions for torment, besides getting his chain ready, and hoping the dragon gets in range.)


----------



## Victim (Dec 6, 2008)

Once again:

Need an action for Torment (from anyone).


----------



## covaithe (Dec 6, 2008)

ooc:  I can't think of anything for Torment to do besides readying an attack, either.


----------



## Victim (Dec 6, 2008)

Tharos's magic missiles don't hit the Shambler.

[sblock]MISS.[/sblock]

Erdric's arrows go wide or bounce off the dragon.

[sblock]MISS, MISS.[/sblock]

Starwinds shoots a slightly different ray at the dragon, who dodges.  Erdric fires an arrow as she shoots, but this one manages to hit.

[sblock]MISS, no attack for Xak

Erdric uses Combined Fire: Roll Lookup
1d20+17; 3d10+10+2d8 → [5,17] = (22) MISS
1d20+17; 3d10+10+2d8 → [10,6,1,10,8,2] = (37) 

REROLL!  HIT.  37 damage.

[/sblock]

Torment rushes at the dragon, swinging his chain.  This too fails to injure the beast.

[sblock]With reach, Torment can attack the dragon from the ground.

Charge: Roll Lookup
1d20+18; 2d4+8 → [11,18] = (29) MISS
1d20+18; 2d4+8 → [2,3,8] = (13) [/sblock]

The Shambler huddles defensively while one of its tendrils rips up the webbing binding it.

[sblock]Regen 5.  Total D.  

Escape Web: Roll Lookup[/sblock]






By VictimEN at 2008-12-06


[sblock=Status/Initiative: round 15]

29: Glib. [COLOR=""]-28/83 HP,[/COLOR].  2/6.   Prone.    AP=0
*Sly Flourish
[sblock=Powers used]
Tornado Strike, E
Bait and Switch, E
Tumble, E
Second Wind, E
Elven Accuracy, E
[/sblock]

28: Narbel.  -57/108 HP, Bloodied . +0 temp HP  8/16.  AP=0 
*potion
[sblock=Powers used]Crushing Blow, E
Second Wind, E
All Bets are Off, E
Come and Get It, E


1 Potion of Vit
[/sblock]

26: Blue Dragon.  -182/655 HP.  Flying: Alt 2.   AP 1/2.  Cursed.  Quarry.  Divine Challenge.  
*Breath weapon
[sblock=Powers used]
Breath weapon: 5 and 6.
Frightful Presence, E
[/sblock]

24:  Tharos.  -48/69  Bloodied  1/6.  Water walking.    AP=0
*magic missile
[sblock=Powers used]Ice Rays, E
Thunderlance, E
Fireburst, E
Shield, E
Stormcage, E

Wall of Fire, D
Web, D
Orb of Reversed Polarity, D
1/2 Daily Item uses.
1 potion
[/sblock]

22: Erdric.  -19/85 HP.  4/7.   Concealed.  AP=0
*Twin Shot, Combined Fire
[sblock=Powers used]Elven Accuracy, E
Hawk's Talon, E
Evasive Strike, E
Expeditious Stride, E
Combined Fire, E

Spray of Arrows, D.
Excruciating Shot, D.
Split the Tree, D

Helm of Eagle, D
Dragonbane bow, D
2/2 Daily Item powers used[/sblock]

22: Starwinds.  -58/86 HP, Bloodied.   AP=0.  5/9 surges.  1 failed death save.  
*Lance of Faith
[sblock=Powers used]Dire Radiance, E
Channel Divinity, E
Healing Word, 2/2
Bastion of Health, E
Breath Weapon, E
Mantle of Glory, E
Second Wind, E
Solar Wrath, E

Avenging Flame, D
Bless, Daily.  
Shadowform, D
Spiritual Weapon, D
Holy Symbol, D
1/2 daily item powers used.
[/sblock]

22: Torment.  -48/96 HP, Bloodied 5/11.     1 failed death save.  
*charge
[sblock=Powers used]Lion's Roar, E
Guarding Attack, E
Inspiring Word, 2/2, E
Slash and Press, E
Break their Nerve, E
Second Wind, E

Bastion of Defense, D
Stand Tough, D
Stand the Fallen, D
Tactical Shift, D
1 potion
[/sblock]

17: Shambler 1 -138/160 HP, Bloodied  Quarry.  Cursed.    Eyebite, Psychic Lock.  Total D +2 defenses.
*Total D

16: Reed.  -21/96 HP.  Concealed.  Stealth bonus
*Eyebite
[sblock=Powers used]
Mire the Mind, E
Will of Feywild, E

Curse of Bloody Fangs, D
[/sblock]

15: Xak.  -71/115 HP, Bloodied  10/18 surges.  
*crossbow
[sblock=Powers used]
Divine Cleansing, E
Divine Mettle, E
Invigorating Smite, E
Second Wind, E
Benign Transposition, E

Healing Font, D
Lay on Hands, 2/4.
Hallowed Circle, D
On Pain of Death, D
[/sblock]

[sblock=Restrained]You grant combat advantage. You’re immobilized.
You can’t be forced to move by a pull, a push, or a
slide.
You take a –2 penalty to attack rolls.[/sblock]
[sblock=Prone]Grant CA against melee attacks
+2 defenses against ranged attacks from non adjacent creatures
lying on the ground
-2 penalty to attack
Flying creatures knocked prone safely descend a number of squares equal to their speed, and then crash if they haven't reached the ground
can't move normally, must crawl or stand up[/sblock]
[sblock=Enveloped]restrained (save ends). While the target is restrained,
no creature has line of sight or line of effect to it. At the start of
the shambling mound’s turn each round, the enveloped target
takes 10 damage and the shambling mound regains 10 hit
points. The shambling mound can envelop up to 2 creatures at a
time. When the target makes its save, it reappears in a square of
its choice adjacent to the shambling mound.
[/sblock]

[/sblock]

[sblock=Map Key] 

Green grass squares: tall grasses up to about a person's height. Light obscuring terrain: Concealment to things in/through it; and more than 5 squares of it blocks line of sight. Difficult terrain.

Brown squares: ground. No terrain effects.

Olive mud squares: about an inch of water and then mud. -1 Speed to creatures moving in it without some sort of water walking/swamp effect. This speed reduction for moving in affected squares is a difficult terrain effect. Shifting is unaffected, since it only affects your speed.

I wanted something less harsh than difficult terrain (especially with the anti shift stuff last time) that would still reward people for picking stuff that helps to deal with swampy terrain features.
[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 7, 2008)

Erdric spends an action point to reroll the combined fire attack, pulling his arrow into the dragon's shoulder with the force of his will.
[sblock=ooc] hits AC 35.[/sblock]


----------



## Victim (Dec 7, 2008)

Okay.  Hit.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 7, 2008)

"Finish up, ye guys," Xak shouts, "I want t' git this big lizard down and on my wall."
Thinking he's as far as he needs to go from the others for now, the paladin reloads his crossbow. Another bolt flies true, rewarding Tharos with some healing. Xak then bestows a healing touch on himself to make sure the dragon doesn't take him down.
[sblock=OoC]Crossbow vs Dragon AC (1d20+13=32, 1d8+3=8)
Healing Font (4d6=19) on Tharos
Lay on Hands on self[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 7, 2008)

Narbel quaffs another potion of vitality while he waits for someone to bring the dragon down to his reach.


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 9, 2008)

Reed moves farther and continues to punch the last plant-creatures mind.

[sblock=OOC]

Move: Moves to C22 (concealed)
Standard: Eyebite  against shambler (using Brickster, IC is down)
http://krisinchico.brinkster.net/searchroll.asp?username=Reed#202681
http://krisinchico.brinkster.net/searchroll.asp?username=Reed#202682
25 damage vs Will 28, -2 on attacks & Reed is invisible to it, if hit


[sblock=Mini stat block]
Reed Rowan
*Perception*: 17 *Insight*: 22 Normal Vision
*AC* 25 *Fortitude* 21 *Reflex* 23 *Will* 25
*Hit Points*: 75 / 96 *Bloodied*: 48
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 2 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 24 *Surges per day*: 8 / 8

I slash out my used powers on the CS.

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (Dec 9, 2008)

ooc:Victim, just to be sure, is Glib on difficult terrain now?
In that case, since he's crawling he'd be able to only move two squares?


----------



## Victim (Dec 9, 2008)

Glib would spend two squares of movement for the first olive square he moves into, and then 1 square for each after that.  Or two squares per square of green if he wants to get concealment.


----------



## Atanatotatos (Dec 9, 2008)

Heck I've had enough of this mud! Exclaims Glib as he stands up. And what have _you_ got to look at, damn vegetable?! Stay in the Webs!
Then he looks up concerned at the dragon and moves closer to his companions, praying that no thunderbolt struck him...

[sblock=actions]move:stand from prone; move:to K22. the first and last squares of movement cost 2, Glib has 8 speed, so it should be alright no?
Moving closer...[/sblock]


----------



## Victim (Dec 10, 2008)

Reed continues his mental assault on the Shambler.  It collapses into inert goo.

[sblock]HIT, 25 damage.  KILL.[/sblock]

Xak plugs the dragon with another crossbow bolt, while healing himself and Tharos.

[sblock]HIT, 8 damage.  Tharos heals 19.  Lay on Hands for 33.[/sblock]

Glib stands up and dashes for cover.

Narbel chugs another potion.

[sblock]Surge for 25[/sblock]

The dragon lashes out at Xak.  One claw penetrates his amor.

[sblock]Recharge fails: http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1850674/

Standard: mGore (standard; at-will) ✦ Lightning
Reach 2; +18 vs. AC; 1d8 + 6 plus 1d6 lightning damage, and the
target is pushed 1 square and knocked prone.
m Claw (standard; at-will)
Reach 2; +16 vs. AC; 1d6 + 6 damage.
M Draconic Fury (standard; at-will)
The dragon makes a gore attack and two claw attacks.

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1850676/

1d20+16; 1d6+6; 1d20+16; 1d6+6; 1d20+18; 1d8+1d6+6 → [18,16] = (34) HIT
1d20+16; 1d6+6; 1d20+16; 1d6+6; 1d20+18; 1d8+1d6+6 → [3,6] = (9) 
1d20+16; 1d6+6; 1d20+16; 1d6+6; 1d20+18; 1d8+1d6+6 → [7,16] = (23) MISS
1d20+16; 1d6+6; 1d20+16; 1d6+6; 1d20+18; 1d8+1d6+6 → [6,6] = (12) 
1d20+16; 1d6+6; 1d20+16; 1d6+6; 1d20+18; 1d8+1d6+6 → [10,18] = (28) MISS
1d20+16; 1d6+6; 1d20+16; 1d6+6; 1d20+18; 1d8+1d6+6 → [4,3,6] = (13) 

9 damage[/sblock]





By victimen at 2008-12-09

[sblock=Status/Initiative: round 16]

29: Glib. [COLOR=""]-28/83 HP,[/COLOR].  2/6.     AP=0
*move
[sblock=Powers used]
Tornado Strike, E
Bait and Switch, E
Tumble, E
Second Wind, E
Elven Accuracy, E
[/sblock]

28: Narbel.  [COLOR=""]-22/108 HP,  [/COLOR]. +0 temp HP  7/16.  AP=0 
*potion
[sblock=Powers used]Crushing Blow, E
Second Wind, E
All Bets are Off, E
Come and Get It, E


2 Potion of Vit
[/sblock]

26: Blue Dragon.  -190/655 HP.  Flying: Alt 2.   AP 1/2.  Cursed.  Quarry.  Divine Challenge.  
*Breath weapon
[sblock=Powers used]
Breath weapon: 5 and 6.
Frightful Presence, E
[/sblock]

24:  Tharos.  [COLOR="]29/69  [/COLOR]  1/6.  Water walking.    AP=0
*magic missile
[sblock=Powers used]Ice Rays, E
Thunderlance, E
Fireburst, E
Shield, E
Stormcage, E

Wall of Fire, D
Web, D
Orb of Reversed Polarity, D
1/2 Daily Item uses.
1 potion
[/sblock]

22: Erdric.  -19/85 HP.  4/7.   Concealed.  AP=0
*Twin Shot, Combined Fire
[sblock=Powers used]Elven Accuracy, E
Hawk's Talon, E
Evasive Strike, E
Expeditious Stride, E
Combined Fire, E

Spray of Arrows, D.
Excruciating Shot, D.
Split the Tree, D

Helm of Eagle, D
Dragonbane bow, D
2/2 Daily Item powers used[/sblock]

22: Starwinds.  [COLOR="Red"]-58/86 HP, Bloodied[/COLOR].   AP=0.  5/9 surges.  1 failed death save.  
*Lance of Faith
[sblock=Powers used]Dire Radiance, E
Channel Divinity, E
Healing Word, 2/2
Bastion of Health, E
Breath Weapon, E
Mantle of Glory, E
Second Wind, E
Solar Wrath, E

Avenging Flame, D
Bless, Daily.  
Shadowform, D
Spiritual Weapon, D
Holy Symbol, D
1/2 daily item powers used.
[/sblock]

22: Torment.  -48/96 HP, Bloodied 5/11.     1 failed death save.  
*charge
[sblock=Powers used]Lion's Roar, E
Guarding Attack, E
Inspiring Word, 2/2, E
Slash and Press, E
Break their Nerve, E
Second Wind, E

Bastion of Defense, D
Stand Tough, D
Stand the Fallen, D
Tactical Shift, D
1 potion
[/sblock]

16: Reed.  -21/96 HP.  Concealed.  Stealth bonus
*Eyebite
[sblock=Powers used]
Mire the Mind, E
Will of Feywild, E

Curse of Bloody Fangs, D
[/sblock]

15: Xak.  [COLOR"]-47/115 HP, [/COLOR]  9/18 surges.  
*crossbow
[sblock=Powers used]
Divine Cleansing, E
Divine Mettle, E
Invigorating Smite, E
Second Wind, E
Benign Transposition, E

Healing Font, D
Lay on Hands, 3/4.
Hallowed Circle, D
On Pain of Death, D
[/sblock]

[sblock=Restrained]You grant combat advantage. You’re immobilized.
You can’t be forced to move by a pull, a push, or a
slide.
You take a –2 penalty to attack rolls.[/sblock]
[sblock=Prone]Grant CA against melee attacks
+2 defenses against ranged attacks from non adjacent creatures
lying on the ground
-2 penalty to attack
Flying creatures knocked prone safely descend a number of squares equal to their speed, and then crash if they haven't reached the ground
can't move normally, must crawl or stand up[/sblock]
[sblock=Enveloped]restrained (save ends). While the target is restrained,
no creature has line of sight or line of effect to it. At the start of
the shambling mound’s turn each round, the enveloped target
takes 10 damage and the shambling mound regains 10 hit
points. The shambling mound can envelop up to 2 creatures at a
time. When the target makes its save, it reappears in a square of
its choice adjacent to the shambling mound.
[/sblock]

[/sblock]

[sblock=Map Key] 

Green grass squares: tall grasses up to about a person's height. Light obscuring terrain: Concealment to things in/through it; and more than 5 squares of it blocks line of sight. Difficult terrain.

Brown squares: ground. No terrain effects.

Olive mud squares: about an inch of water and then mud. -1 Speed to creatures moving in it without some sort of water walking/swamp effect. This speed reduction for moving in affected squares is a difficult terrain effect. Shifting is unaffected, since it only affects your speed.

I wanted something less harsh than difficult terrain (especially with the anti shift stuff last time) that would still reward people for picking stuff that helps to deal with swampy terrain features.
[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Dec 11, 2008)

Tharos allows himself a small smile at the destruction of the last shambler, before turning his force missiles against the dragon.  

[sblock=actions]Magic missile hits reflex 32 for 16 dmg.  Move to M26[/sblock]


----------



## Evilhalfling (Dec 11, 2008)

Starwinds will move to 22p and fire a lance of faith at the dragon discoloring a small patch on his wing. 
& sending a mote of inspiration to Glib. 
[sblock]
1d20+16=30 damage 1d8+10 → [4,10] = (14)
[/sblock]

Torment will delay, taking no actions until after Glib.


----------



## Atanatotatos (Dec 11, 2008)

ooc:I suggest Torment takes cover in the grass, then readies an action.


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 11, 2008)

Erdric once again fires a brace of arrows at the dragon.
[sblock=ooc] Twin Strike vs. Dragon, hits AC 18 for 8+12 HQ, hits AC 27 for 6[/sblock]


----------



## Victim (Dec 14, 2008)

A volley of ranged attacks bombard the dragon.  Tharo's magic missiles and Starwinds beam strike true, but the dragon dodges Erdric's slower arrows.

[sblock]Tharos: HIT.  16 damage
Starwinds: HIT: 14 damage, bonus to Glib
Erdric: MISS, MISS
[/sblock]

Torment waits to see if someone else can bring down the dragon.

(Delay!)





By victimen at 2008-12-14

[sblock=Status/Initiative: round 16]

29: Glib. [COLOR=""]-28/83 HP,[/COLOR].  2/6.  AP=0 +2 against dragon
*move
[sblock=Powers used]
Tornado Strike, E
Bait and Switch, E
Tumble, E
Second Wind, E
Elven Accuracy, E
[/sblock]

28: Narbel.  [COLOR=""]-22/108 HP,  [/COLOR]. +0 temp HP  7/16.  AP=0 
*potion
[sblock=Powers used]Crushing Blow, E
Second Wind, E
All Bets are Off, E
Come and Get It, E


2 Potion of Vit
[/sblock]

26: Blue Dragon.  -220/655 HP.  Flying: Alt 2.   AP 1/2.  Cursed.  Quarry.  Divine Challenge.  
*Breath weapon
[sblock=Powers used]
Breath weapon: 5 and 6.
Frightful Presence, E
[/sblock]

24:  Tharos.  [COLOR="]29/69  [/COLOR]  1/6.  Water walking.    AP=0
*magic missile
[sblock=Powers used]Ice Rays, E
Thunderlance, E
Fireburst, E
Shield, E
Stormcage, E

Wall of Fire, D
Web, D
Orb of Reversed Polarity, D
1/2 Daily Item uses.
1 potion
[/sblock]

22: Erdric.  -19/85 HP.  4/7.   Concealed.  AP=0
*Twin Shot, 
[sblock=Powers used]Elven Accuracy, E
Hawk's Talon, E
Evasive Strike, E
Expeditious Stride, E
Combined Fire, E

Spray of Arrows, D.
Excruciating Shot, D.
Split the Tree, D

Helm of Eagle, D
Dragonbane bow, D
2/2 Daily Item powers used[/sblock]

22: Starwinds.  [COLOR="Red"]-58/86 HP, Bloodied[/COLOR].   AP=0.  5/9 surges.  1 failed death save.  
*Lance of Faith
[sblock=Powers used]Dire Radiance, E
Channel Divinity, E
Healing Word, 2/2
Bastion of Health, E
Breath Weapon, E
Mantle of Glory, E
Second Wind, E
Solar Wrath, E

Avenging Flame, D
Bless, Daily.  
Shadowform, D
Spiritual Weapon, D
Holy Symbol, D
1/2 daily item powers used.
[/sblock]

22: Torment.  -48/96 HP, Bloodied 5/11.     1 failed death save.  
*Delay
[sblock=Powers used]Lion's Roar, E
Guarding Attack, E
Inspiring Word, 2/2, E
Slash and Press, E
Break their Nerve, E
Second Wind, E

Bastion of Defense, D
Stand Tough, D
Stand the Fallen, D
Tactical Shift, D
1 potion
[/sblock]

16: Reed.  -21/96 HP.  Concealed.  Stealth bonus
*Eyebite
[sblock=Powers used]
Mire the Mind, E
Will of Feywild, E

Curse of Bloody Fangs, D
[/sblock]

15: Xak.  [COLOR"]-47/115 HP, [/COLOR]  9/18 surges.  
*crossbow
[sblock=Powers used]
Divine Cleansing, E
Divine Mettle, E
Invigorating Smite, E
Second Wind, E
Benign Transposition, E

Healing Font, D
Lay on Hands, 3/4.
Hallowed Circle, D
On Pain of Death, D
[/sblock]

[sblock=Restrained]You grant combat advantage. You’re immobilized.
You can’t be forced to move by a pull, a push, or a
slide.
You take a –2 penalty to attack rolls.[/sblock]
[sblock=Prone]Grant CA against melee attacks
+2 defenses against ranged attacks from non adjacent creatures
lying on the ground
-2 penalty to attack
Flying creatures knocked prone safely descend a number of squares equal to their speed, and then crash if they haven't reached the ground
can't move normally, must crawl or stand up[/sblock]
[sblock=Enveloped]restrained (save ends). While the target is restrained,
no creature has line of sight or line of effect to it. At the start of
the shambling mound’s turn each round, the enveloped target
takes 10 damage and the shambling mound regains 10 hit
points. The shambling mound can envelop up to 2 creatures at a
time. When the target makes its save, it reappears in a square of
its choice adjacent to the shambling mound.
[/sblock]

[/sblock]

[sblock=Map Key] 

Green grass squares: tall grasses up to about a person's height. Light obscuring terrain: Concealment to things in/through it; and more than 5 squares of it blocks line of sight. Difficult terrain.

Brown squares: ground. No terrain effects.

Olive mud squares: about an inch of water and then mud. -1 Speed to creatures moving in it without some sort of water walking/swamp effect. This speed reduction for moving in affected squares is a difficult terrain effect. Shifting is unaffected, since it only affects your speed.

I wanted something less harsh than difficult terrain (especially with the anti shift stuff last time) that would still reward people for picking stuff that helps to deal with swampy terrain features.
[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 14, 2008)

Narbel waits patiently for the dragon to get within reach.

OOC: Delay


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 14, 2008)

Delay untill we see if the dragon drops.


----------



## Atanatotatos (Dec 14, 2008)

Glib turns around seeing all his allies waiting for his next move:Hey, what's up with that!? I'm feeling the pressure! he remarks, as he moves closer to the dragon, approaching Torment to profit from his advice. 
The elf then aims at the exact same spot on the dragon's wing Starwinds had just hit, and throws his dagger with a snap of the wrist.

[sblock=actions]move to P23;attack with Walking Wounded: 31 vs Fort, 13 dmg.
Hit:the dragon falls prone and till the end of the encounter falls prone if it ever moves more than half its speed. Miss:half dmg.
I doubt that'll hit [/sblock]


----------



## Victim (Dec 14, 2008)

Everyone waits to see if Glib Rollie can knock the dragon out of the sky.  The rogue approaches Torment, tossing his dagger from close range.  The dragon laughs, "That's what you're all waiting for?  It'll be like a pinprick..." as the weapon arcs through the air.  Glib's dagger hits the exact spot on the wing that Starwinds blasted earlier.  The dragon's wing buckles with the sudden injury and the beast lands clusmily, face down against the ground.  "Oof!"

[sblock]31 Fort = HIT exactly.[/sblock]






By victimen at 2008-12-14

NOTE: IG, please let me know whether or not Narbel is marking.

[sblock=Status/Initiative: round 16]

29: Glib. [COLOR=""]-28/83 HP,[/COLOR].  2/6.  AP=0 +2 against dragon
*Walking Wounded
[sblock=Powers used]
Tornado Strike, E
Bait and Switch, E
Tumble, E
Second Wind, E
Elven Accuracy, E
[/sblock]


29: Torment.  -48/96 HP, Bloodied 5/11.     1 failed death save.  
*Delay
[sblock=Powers used]Lion's Roar, E
Guarding Attack, E
Inspiring Word, 2/2, E
Slash and Press, E
Break their Nerve, E
Second Wind, E

Bastion of Defense, D
Stand Tough, D
Stand the Fallen, D
Tactical Shift, D
1 potion
[/sblock]

29: Reed.  -21/96 HP.  Concealed.  Stealth bonus
*Eyebite
[sblock=Powers used]
Mire the Mind, E
Will of Feywild, E

Curse of Bloody Fangs, D
[/sblock]

29: Xak.  [COLOR"]-47/115 HP, [/COLOR]  9/18 surges.  
*crossbow
[sblock=Powers used]
Divine Cleansing, E
Divine Mettle, E
Invigorating Smite, E
Second Wind, E
Benign Transposition, E

Healing Font, D
Lay on Hands, 3/4.
Hallowed Circle, D
On Pain of Death, D
[/sblock]


28: Narbel.  [COLOR=""]-22/108 HP,  [/COLOR]. +0 temp HP  7/16.  AP=0 
*potion
[sblock=Powers used]Crushing Blow, E
Second Wind, E
All Bets are Off, E
Come and Get It, E


2 Potion of Vit
[/sblock]

26: Blue Dragon.  -233/655 HP.  Prone.   AP 1/2.  Cursed.  Quarry.  Divine Challenge.  Fall prone if move more than 1/2 speed.
*Breath weapon
[sblock=Powers used]
Breath weapon: 5 and 6.
Frightful Presence, E
[/sblock]

24:  Tharos.  [COLOR="]29/69  [/COLOR]  1/6.  Water walking.    AP=0
*magic missile
[sblock=Powers used]Ice Rays, E
Thunderlance, E
Fireburst, E
Shield, E
Stormcage, E

Wall of Fire, D
Web, D
Orb of Reversed Polarity, D
1/2 Daily Item uses.
1 potion
[/sblock]

22: Erdric.  -19/85 HP.  4/7.   Concealed.  AP=0
*Twin Shot, 
[sblock=Powers used]Elven Accuracy, E
Hawk's Talon, E
Evasive Strike, E
Expeditious Stride, E
Combined Fire, E

Spray of Arrows, D.
Excruciating Shot, D.
Split the Tree, D

Helm of Eagle, D
Dragonbane bow, D
2/2 Daily Item powers used[/sblock]

22: Starwinds.  [COLOR="Red"]-58/86 HP, Bloodied[/COLOR].   AP=0.  5/9 surges.  1 failed death save.  
*Lance of Faith
[sblock=Powers used]Dire Radiance, E
Channel Divinity, E
Healing Word, 2/2
Bastion of Health, E
Breath Weapon, E
Mantle of Glory, E
Second Wind, E
Solar Wrath, E

Avenging Flame, D
Bless, Daily.  
Shadowform, D
Spiritual Weapon, D
Holy Symbol, D
1/2 daily item powers used.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Restrained]You grant combat advantage. You’re immobilized.
You can’t be forced to move by a pull, a push, or a
slide.
You take a –2 penalty to attack rolls.[/sblock]
[sblock=Prone]Grant CA against melee attacks
+2 defenses against ranged attacks from non adjacent creatures
lying on the ground
-2 penalty to attack
Flying creatures knocked prone safely descend a number of squares equal to their speed, and then crash if they haven't reached the ground
can't move normally, must crawl or stand up[/sblock]
[sblock=Enveloped]restrained (save ends). While the target is restrained,
no creature has line of sight or line of effect to it. At the start of
the shambling mound’s turn each round, the enveloped target
takes 10 damage and the shambling mound regains 10 hit
points. The shambling mound can envelop up to 2 creatures at a
time. When the target makes its save, it reappears in a square of
its choice adjacent to the shambling mound.
[/sblock]

[/sblock]

[sblock=Map Key] 

Green grass squares: tall grasses up to about a person's height. Light obscuring terrain: Concealment to things in/through it; and more than 5 squares of it blocks line of sight. Difficult terrain.

Brown squares: ground. No terrain effects.

Olive mud squares: about an inch of water and then mud. -1 Speed to creatures moving in it without some sort of water walking/swamp effect. This speed reduction for moving in affected squares is a difficult terrain effect. Shifting is unaffected, since it only affects your speed.

I wanted something less harsh than difficult terrain (especially with the anti shift stuff last time) that would still reward people for picking stuff that helps to deal with swampy terrain features.
[/sblock]


----------



## Evilhalfling (Dec 15, 2008)

torment will ready and action to knock the dragon down if it begins to fly. 

[sblock]
Knock Them Down - Martial, Weapon
Standard Action; Melee weapon; Target: One creature
Attack: +17 vs. AC
Hit: 6d4+8 damage, & target is knocked prone. Every ally within 10 squares can move 3 squares and make a basic melee attack against one target of choice as a free action. These attacks deal no damage but knock the target prone.
Miss: Target is knocked prone & half damage
[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 15, 2008)

"Ha!" Narbel bellows as he begins to rush towards the dragon.  "Now we got ye ye stinkin' lizard!"

OOC: Double move towards the north side of the dragon.  I won't mark it until I see how the encounter plays out.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 15, 2008)

"Now we're talking!"
Xak slings the crossbow and steps closer to the dragon. Channeling divine energies, he attemps to root the dragon's feet to the ground, but the beast resists.
[sblock=OoC]Minor to sheath crossbow, move to R22, then use Entangling Smite (thank Kord for Quick-Draw). 
1d20+15=20, 2d10+9=20.
I forgot to include the bonuses from Torment and Combat Advantage, but the attack still adds to only 24 vs. Will, so that's a miss.

IG, don't have Narbel Mark. Xak's Divine Challenge is just better right now.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 16, 2008)

Reed moves forward, and lacking any more useful spells, attacking twice!
[sblock=OOC]

Move: Moves to I22 (concealed)
AP+Standard:Eyebite(s)  against dragon
Eyebite. Use only first curse damage. (1d20+18=23, 1d6+10=15, 2d6=7)
Eyebite. Standard. (1d20+18=33, 1d6+10=13)
(I add curse damage to 2nd attack.
15 damage vs Will 23, -2 on attacks & Reed is invisible to it, if hit
20 damage vs Will 33, -2 on attacks & Reed is invisible to it, if hit

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Reed Rowan
*Perception*: 17 *Insight*: 22 Normal Vision
*AC* 25 *Fortitude* 21 *Reflex* 23 *Will* 25
*Hit Points*: 75 / 96 *Bloodied*: 48
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 24 *Surges per day*: 8 / 8

I slash out my used powers on the CS.

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Victim (Dec 16, 2008)

Torment waits for the dragon to take to the air, whirling his chain menacingly.

[sblock]Ready.[/sblock]

Narbel advances while Xak bounces his hammer off the dragon's hide.

[sblock]24 misses.[/sblock]

Reed is able to find some weakness in the dragon's mind.

[sblock]Heal 10 for AP.  23: MISS, 33: HIT.  20 damage.[/sblock]

The dragon climbs to its feet, then lashes out at Xak.  Its claws are easily blocked by the dwarf's shield and armor, but the dragon's horn lands a devastating blow.  Xak's shield kicks in, healing him.

[sblock]Recharge fails: Roll Lookup

Move action: stand up

Standard: Draconic Fury: Roll Lookup

1d20+14; 1d6+6; 1d20+16; 1d6+6; 1d20+18; 1d8+6+1d6 → [8,14] = (22) MISS
1d20+14; 1d6+6; 1d20+16; 1d6+6; 1d20+18; 1d8+6+1d6 → [6,6] = (12) 
1d20+14; 1d6+6; 1d20+16; 1d6+6; 1d20+18; 1d8+6+1d6 → [1,16] = (17) MISS
1d20+14; 1d6+6; 1d20+16; 1d6+6; 1d20+18; 1d8+6+1d6 → [1,6] = (7) 
1d20+14; 1d6+6; 1d20+16; 1d6+6; 1d20+18; 1d8+6+1d6 → [20,18] = (38) CRIT!
1d20+14; 1d6+6; 1d20+16; 1d6+6; 1d20+18; 1d8+6+1d6 → [8,6,2] = (16) 

Xak is not knocked prone: Roll Lookup

Xak uses his shield: Shield of Defiance (3,4k gp) (Daily * Healing) Immediate Reaction when hit by a critical, spend healing surge

20 damage on the crit, Xak heals 33.[/sblock]






By victimen at 2008-12-16

[sblock=Status/Initiative: round 16]

29: Glib. [COLOR=""]-28/83 HP,[/COLOR].  2/6.  AP=0 
*Walking Wounded
[sblock=Powers used]
Tornado Strike, E
Bait and Switch, E
Tumble, E
Second Wind, E
Elven Accuracy, E
[/sblock]


29: Torment.  -48/96 HP, Bloodied 5/11.     1 failed death save.  
*Ready Knockdown
[sblock=Powers used]Lion's Roar, E
Guarding Attack, E
Inspiring Word, 2/2, E
Slash and Press, E
Break their Nerve, E
Second Wind, E

Bastion of Defense, D
Stand Tough, D
Stand the Fallen, D
Tactical Shift, D
1 potion
[/sblock]

29: Reed.  -11/96 HP.  Concealed. AP = 0 Stealth bonus
*Eyebite
[sblock=Powers used]
Mire the Mind, E
Will of Feywild, E

Curse of Bloody Fangs, D
[/sblock]

29: Xak.  [COLOR"]-34/115 HP, [/COLOR]  8/18 surges.  
*Entangling
[sblock=Powers used]
Divine Cleansing, E
Divine Mettle, E
Invigorating Smite, E
Second Wind, E
Benign Transposition, E
Entangling Smite, E

Healing Font, D
Lay on Hands, 3/4.
Hallowed Circle, D
On Pain of Death, D
Shield of Defiance, D
1/2 Daily items used.
[/sblock]


28: Narbel.  [COLOR=""]-22/108 HP,  [/COLOR]. +0 temp HP  7/16.  AP=0 
*move
[sblock=Powers used]Crushing Blow, E
Second Wind, E
All Bets are Off, E
Come and Get It, E


2 Potion of Vit
[/sblock]

26: Blue Dragon.  -253/655 HP.  AP 1/2.  Cursed.  Quarry.  Divine Challenge.  Fall prone if move more than 1/2 speed.  Eyebite, Psychic Lock.
*Draconic Fury
[sblock=Powers used]
Breath weapon: 5 and 6.
Frightful Presence, E
[/sblock]

24:  Tharos.  [COLOR="]29/69  [/COLOR]  1/6.  Water walking.    AP=0
*magic missile
[sblock=Powers used]Ice Rays, E
Thunderlance, E
Fireburst, E
Shield, E
Stormcage, E

Wall of Fire, D
Web, D
Orb of Reversed Polarity, D
1/2 Daily Item uses.
1 potion
[/sblock]

22: Erdric.  -19/85 HP.  4/7.   Concealed.  AP=0
*Twin Shot, 
[sblock=Powers used]Elven Accuracy, E
Hawk's Talon, E
Evasive Strike, E
Expeditious Stride, E
Combined Fire, E

Spray of Arrows, D.
Excruciating Shot, D.
Split the Tree, D

Helm of Eagle, D
Dragonbane bow, D
2/2 Daily Item powers used[/sblock]

22: Starwinds.  [COLOR="Red"]-58/86 HP, Bloodied[/COLOR].   AP=0.  5/9 surges.  1 failed death save.  
*Lance of Faith
[sblock=Powers used]Dire Radiance, E
Channel Divinity, E
Healing Word, 2/2
Bastion of Health, E
Breath Weapon, E
Mantle of Glory, E
Second Wind, E
Solar Wrath, E

Avenging Flame, D
Bless, Daily.  
Shadowform, D
Spiritual Weapon, D
Holy Symbol, D
1/2 daily item powers used.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Restrained]You grant combat advantage. You’re immobilized.
You can’t be forced to move by a pull, a push, or a
slide.
You take a –2 penalty to attack rolls.[/sblock]
[sblock=Prone]Grant CA against melee attacks
+2 defenses against ranged attacks from non adjacent creatures
lying on the ground
-2 penalty to attack
Flying creatures knocked prone safely descend a number of squares equal to their speed, and then crash if they haven't reached the ground
can't move normally, must crawl or stand up[/sblock]
[sblock=Enveloped]restrained (save ends). While the target is restrained,
no creature has line of sight or line of effect to it. At the start of
the shambling mound’s turn each round, the enveloped target
takes 10 damage and the shambling mound regains 10 hit
points. The shambling mound can envelop up to 2 creatures at a
time. When the target makes its save, it reappears in a square of
its choice adjacent to the shambling mound.
[/sblock]

[/sblock]

[sblock=Map Key] 

Green grass squares: tall grasses up to about a person's height. Light obscuring terrain: Concealment to things in/through it; and more than 5 squares of it blocks line of sight. Difficult terrain.

Brown squares: ground. No terrain effects.

Olive mud squares: about an inch of water and then mud. -1 Speed to creatures moving in it without some sort of water walking/swamp effect. This speed reduction for moving in affected squares is a difficult terrain effect. Shifting is unaffected, since it only affects your speed.

I wanted something less harsh than difficult terrain (especially with the anti shift stuff last time) that would still reward people for picking stuff that helps to deal with swampy terrain features.
[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 17, 2008)

Not wanting to miss out on the fun, Erdric rushes across the battlefield and fires two more arrows at the dragon.
[sblock=ooc] Move action: move to O25
Standard Action: Twin Strike vs. dragon, hits AC 26 for 7, hits AC 32 for 24.[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Dec 17, 2008)

Tharos sends two missiles flying into the dirt.

[sblock=actions]Magic missile, hits reflex 17.[/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (Dec 17, 2008)

OOC:Glib will delay 'till someone is in a good position to flank with him.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Dec 17, 2008)

Starwinds will shower Torment with bolstering sparks, as she tosses another burning ember at the dragon

[sblock] 
Sacred Flame 1d20+16=34, 1d6+10=12 damage
8 temp hp to torment. 
[/sblock]

Torment will shift SE and ready the same action


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 17, 2008)

Reed moves forward, and attacks his mind again. But this time, the dragon proofs to be to strong.
[sblock=OOC]

Move: Moves to L22 (concealed)
Standard:Eyebite against dragon
Eyebite (1d20+14=21, 1d6+10=14, 2d6=9)
23 damage vs Will 21, -2 on attacks & Reed is invisible to it, if hit 

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Reed Rowan
*Perception*: 17 *Insight*: 22 Normal Vision
*AC* 25 *Fortitude* 21 *Reflex* 23 *Will* 25
*Hit Points*: 75 / 96 *Bloodied*: 48
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 24 *Surges per day*: 8 / 8

I slash out my used powers on the CS.

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 17, 2008)

"'At's more like it," Narbel mumbles to himself as he charges the dragon with his axe held high above his head.

[sblock=Actions]Charge!  1d20+16=19  

Eh, or not...  Here we go again.

Roll Lookup[/sblock]


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 18, 2008)

"Oh for...!"
Xak curses rather unpaladin-like when his hammer only hits the dirt.
[sblock=OoC]Ready shield, Shift to S21, and Bolstering Strike vs AC
1d20+15=18, 1d10+9=18, miss[/sblock]


----------



## Victim (Dec 18, 2008)

One arrow strikes true, as does Starwinds' holy fire.  Unfortunately for our heroes, their other attacks fail against the dragon's scales or mind.

[sblock]12 radiant and 24 arrow.  Torment gains temp HP.

Everything else misses - no surprise, I hope, since you can see its defenses.[/sblock]





By victimen at 2008-12-17

[sblock=Status/Initiative: round 16]

29: Torment.  -48/96 HP, Bloodied +8 temp HP.  5/11.     1 failed death save.  
*Ready Knockdown
[sblock=Powers used]Lion's Roar, E
Guarding Attack, E
Inspiring Word, 2/2, E
Slash and Press, E
Break their Nerve, E
Second Wind, E

Bastion of Defense, D
Stand Tough, D
Stand the Fallen, D
Tactical Shift, D
1 potion
[/sblock]

29: Reed.  -11/96 HP.  Concealed. AP = 0 Stealth bonus
*Eyebite
[sblock=Powers used]
Mire the Mind, E
Will of Feywild, E

Curse of Bloody Fangs, D
[/sblock]

29: Xak.  [COLOR"]-34/115 HP, [/COLOR]  8/18 surges.  
*Entangling
[sblock=Powers used]
Divine Cleansing, E
Divine Mettle, E
Invigorating Smite, E
Second Wind, E
Benign Transposition, E
Entangling Smite, E

Healing Font, D
Lay on Hands, 3/4.
Hallowed Circle, D
On Pain of Death, D
Shield of Defiance, D
1/2 Daily items used.
[/sblock]


28: Narbel.  [COLOR=""]-22/108 HP,  [/COLOR]. +0 temp HP  7/16.  AP=0 
*move
[sblock=Powers used]Crushing Blow, E
Second Wind, E
All Bets are Off, E
Come and Get It, E


2 Potion of Vit
[/sblock]

29: Glib. [COLOR=""]-28/83 HP,[/COLOR].  2/6.  AP=0 
*Delay
[sblock=Powers used]
Tornado Strike, E
Bait and Switch, E
Tumble, E
Second Wind, E
Elven Accuracy, E
[/sblock]


26: Blue Dragon.  -289/655 HP.  AP 1/2.  Cursed.  Quarry.  Divine Challenge.  Fall prone if move more than 1/2 speed. 
*Draconic Fury
[sblock=Powers used]
Breath weapon: 5 and 6.
Frightful Presence, E
[/sblock]

24:  Tharos.  [COLOR="]29/69  [/COLOR]  1/6.  Water walking.    AP=0
*magic missile
[sblock=Powers used]Ice Rays, E
Thunderlance, E
Fireburst, E
Shield, E
Stormcage, E

Wall of Fire, D
Web, D
Orb of Reversed Polarity, D
1/2 Daily Item uses.
1 potion
[/sblock]

22: Erdric.  -19/85 HP.  4/7.   Concealed.  AP=0
*Twin Shot, 
[sblock=Powers used]Elven Accuracy, E
Hawk's Talon, E
Evasive Strike, E
Expeditious Stride, E
Combined Fire, E

Spray of Arrows, D.
Excruciating Shot, D.
Split the Tree, D

Helm of Eagle, D
Dragonbane bow, D
2/2 Daily Item powers used[/sblock]

22: Starwinds.  [COLOR="Red"]-58/86 HP, Bloodied[/COLOR].   AP=0.  5/9 surges.  1 failed death save.  
*Sacred Flame
[sblock=Powers used]Dire Radiance, E
Channel Divinity, E
Healing Word, 2/2
Bastion of Health, E
Breath Weapon, E
Mantle of Glory, E
Second Wind, E
Solar Wrath, E

Avenging Flame, D
Bless, Daily.  
Shadowform, D
Spiritual Weapon, D
Holy Symbol, D
1/2 daily item powers used.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Restrained]You grant combat advantage. You’re immobilized.
You can’t be forced to move by a pull, a push, or a
slide.
You take a –2 penalty to attack rolls.[/sblock]
[sblock=Prone]Grant CA against melee attacks
+2 defenses against ranged attacks from non adjacent creatures
lying on the ground
-2 penalty to attack
Flying creatures knocked prone safely descend a number of squares equal to their speed, and then crash if they haven't reached the ground
can't move normally, must crawl or stand up[/sblock]
[sblock=Enveloped]restrained (save ends). While the target is restrained,
no creature has line of sight or line of effect to it. At the start of
the shambling mound’s turn each round, the enveloped target
takes 10 damage and the shambling mound regains 10 hit
points. The shambling mound can envelop up to 2 creatures at a
time. When the target makes its save, it reappears in a square of
its choice adjacent to the shambling mound.
[/sblock]

[/sblock]

[sblock=Map Key] 

Green grass squares: tall grasses up to about a person's height. Light obscuring terrain: Concealment to things in/through it; and more than 5 squares of it blocks line of sight. Difficult terrain.

Brown squares: ground. No terrain effects.

Olive mud squares: about an inch of water and then mud. -1 Speed to creatures moving in it without some sort of water walking/swamp effect. This speed reduction for moving in affected squares is a difficult terrain effect. Shifting is unaffected, since it only affects your speed.

I wanted something less harsh than difficult terrain (especially with the anti shift stuff last time) that would still reward people for picking stuff that helps to deal with swampy terrain features.
[/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (Dec 18, 2008)

Glib moves to flank the dragon with Xak after having waited patiently for his allies to place themselves, and tries to pierce the dragon's eye with his dagger... and the blade cuts the dragon's scales just over it, blinding it with its own blood.

[sblock=actions]move to S24, Sand in the eyes, 41 vs Ref, 23 dmg and Blind till the end of Glib's next turn. Awww, almost a crit![/sblock]

[sblock=ministats]Glib, Elf Rogue/Warlock 13
AC:27 For:19 Ref:27 Will:23 (+1 vs close, area, ranged attacks)(+2 vs enemy granting CA)(+4 vs OA)(no damage from attacks vs Ref on a miss)
Hp:55/83 Surge:20 Surges/day:2/6
Speed:8 In:+14
AP:0 SW:0
Powers: Powers: Deft Strike, Sly Flourish
Bait and Switch, Cat Burglar's Gambit, Elven Precision, Eyebite, Ignoble escape, Instant escape, Sand in the eyes, Tornado strike, Tumble
Easy Target, Knockout, Walking Wounded, Shadowflow armor, Cloack of resistance[/sblock]


----------



## Victim (Dec 18, 2008)

Glib blinds the dragon momentarily with a deft slice just above its eye.

[sblock]HIT, 23 damage, blind[/sblock]

The dragon claws blindly at Xak, but can't find any chinks in his defense while blind.  Then it withdraws backwards and into the air.

[sblock]Recharge fails: Roll Lookup

Standard: Draconic Fury: Roll Lookup

1d20+11; 1d6+6; 1d20+11; 1d6+6; 1d20+13; 1d8+1d6+6 → [1,11] = (12) MISS
1d20+11; 1d6+6; 1d20+11; 1d6+6; 1d20+13; 1d8+1d6+6 → [6,6] = (12) 
1d20+11; 1d6+6; 1d20+11; 1d6+6; 1d20+13; 1d8+1d6+6 → [6,11] = (17) MIISS
1d20+11; 1d6+6; 1d20+11; 1d6+6; 1d20+13; 1d8+1d6+6 → [1,6] = (7) 
1d20+11; 1d6+6; 1d20+11; 1d6+6; 1d20+13; 1d8+1d6+6 → [12,13] = (25) MISS
1d20+11; 1d6+6; 1d20+11; 1d6+6; 1d20+13; 1d8+1d6+6 → [7,3,6] = (16) 

Move action: Shift up and SE.[/sblock]

Torment was waiting for the dragon to take to the air, and lashes the beast's wing with his chain.  The dragon again crashes to the ground.

[sblock]Knock Them Down - Martial, Weapon
Standard Action; Melee weapon; Target: One creature
Attack: +17 vs. AC
Hit: 6d4+8 damage, & target is knocked prone. Every ally within 10 squares can move 3 squares and make a basic melee attack against one target of choice as a free action. These attacks deal no damage but knock the target prone.
Miss: Target is knocked prone & half damage

Roll Lookup

1d20+17; 6d4+8 → [16,17] = (33) 
1d20+17; 6d4+8 → [1,3,4,2,3,4,8] = (25) and prone.[/sblock]

The dragon, now seriously wounded, roars in rage and blasts the group with a point blank blast of lightning.  The narrow beams require more precise aim than the dragon can deliver from its position on the ground and while blind, and only Xak is struck.  Healing light washes over Narbel and Reed, more than canceling the minor shocks from proximity.

"This kind of gang attack BS is exactly why I didn't want to land.  You lil' dudes are gonna die for hurting me like this!"

[sblock]Bloodied Breath: Roll Lookup

1d20+11; 1d20+9; 1d20+9 → [19,11] = (30) HIT
1d20+11; 1d20+9; 1d20+9 → [9,9] = (18) MISS
1d20+11; 1d20+9; 1d20+9 → [4,9] = (13) MISS
Xak Narbel Reed

Roll Lookup

2d12+10 → [3,3,10] = (16) lightning

Narbel and Reed gain 2 HP (miss 1/2 = 8, Heal 10 from Xak.[/sblock]





By victimen at 2008-12-17


[sblock=Status/Initiative: round 17]

29: Torment.  -48/96 HP, Bloodied +8 temp HP.  5/11.     1 failed death save.  
*Ready Knockdown
[sblock=Powers used]Lion's Roar, E
Guarding Attack, E
Inspiring Word, 2/2, E
Slash and Press, E
Break their Nerve, E
Second Wind, E

Knock them Down, D
Bastion of Defense, D
Stand Tough, D
Stand the Fallen, D
Tactical Shift, D
1 potion
[/sblock]

29: Reed.  -9/96 HP.  Concealed. AP = 0 Stealth bonus
*Eyebite
[sblock=Powers used]
Mire the Mind, E
Will of Feywild, E

Curse of Bloody Fangs, D
[/sblock]

29: Xak.  [COLOR"]-50/115 HP, [/COLOR]  8/18 surges.  
*Entangling
[sblock=Powers used]
Divine Cleansing, E
Divine Mettle, E
Invigorating Smite, E
Second Wind, E
Benign Transposition, E
Entangling Smite, E

Healing Font, D
Lay on Hands, 3/4.
Hallowed Circle, D
On Pain of Death, D
Shield of Defiance, D
1/2 Daily items used.
[/sblock]


28: Narbel.  [COLOR=""]-20/108 HP,  [/COLOR]. +0 temp HP  7/16.  AP=0 
*move
[sblock=Powers used]Crushing Blow, E
Second Wind, E
All Bets are Off, E
Come and Get It, E


2 Potion of Vit
[/sblock]

29: Glib. [COLOR=""]-28/83 HP,[/COLOR].  2/6.  AP=0 
*Sand
[sblock=Powers used]
Tornado Strike, E
Bait and Switch, E
Tumble, E
Second Wind, E
Elven Accuracy, E
Sand in the Eyes, E

Walking Wounded, D

[/sblock]


26: Blue Dragon.  -337/655 HP.  AP 1/2.  Cursed.  Quarry.  Divine Challenge.  Fall prone if move more than 1/2 speed.  Blind UENT.  Prone.
*Draconic Fury
[sblock=Powers used]
Breath weapon: 5 and 6.
Frightful Presence, E
Bloodied Breath, E
[/sblock]

24:  Tharos.  [COLOR="]29/69  [/COLOR]  1/6.  Water walking.    AP=0
*magic missile
[sblock=Powers used]Ice Rays, E
Thunderlance, E
Fireburst, E
Shield, E
Stormcage, E

Wall of Fire, D
Web, D
Orb of Reversed Polarity, D
1/2 Daily Item uses.
1 potion
[/sblock]

22: Erdric.  -19/85 HP.  4/7.   Concealed.  AP=0
*Twin Shot, 
[sblock=Powers used]Elven Accuracy, E
Hawk's Talon, E
Evasive Strike, E
Expeditious Stride, E
Combined Fire, E

Spray of Arrows, D.
Excruciating Shot, D.
Split the Tree, D

Helm of Eagle, D
Dragonbane bow, D
2/2 Daily Item powers used[/sblock]

22: Starwinds.  [COLOR="Red"]-58/86 HP, Bloodied[/COLOR].   AP=0.  5/9 surges.  1 failed death save.  
*Sacred Flame
[sblock=Powers used]Dire Radiance, E
Channel Divinity, E
Healing Word, 2/2
Bastion of Health, E
Breath Weapon, E
Mantle of Glory, E
Second Wind, E
Solar Wrath, E

Avenging Flame, D
Bless, Daily.  
Shadowform, D
Spiritual Weapon, D
Holy Symbol, D
1/2 daily item powers used.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Restrained]You grant combat advantage. You’re immobilized.
You can’t be forced to move by a pull, a push, or a
slide.
You take a –2 penalty to attack rolls.[/sblock]
[sblock=Prone]Grant CA against melee attacks
+2 defenses against ranged attacks from non adjacent creatures
lying on the ground
-2 penalty to attack
Flying creatures knocked prone safely descend a number of squares equal to their speed, and then crash if they haven't reached the ground
can't move normally, must crawl or stand up[/sblock]
[sblock=Enveloped]restrained (save ends). While the target is restrained,
no creature has line of sight or line of effect to it. At the start of
the shambling mound’s turn each round, the enveloped target
takes 10 damage and the shambling mound regains 10 hit
points. The shambling mound can envelop up to 2 creatures at a
time. When the target makes its save, it reappears in a square of
its choice adjacent to the shambling mound.
[/sblock]

[/sblock]

[sblock=Map Key] 

Green grass squares: tall grasses up to about a person's height. Light obscuring terrain: Concealment to things in/through it; and more than 5 squares of it blocks line of sight. Difficult terrain.

Brown squares: ground. No terrain effects.

Olive mud squares: about an inch of water and then mud. -1 Speed to creatures moving in it without some sort of water walking/swamp effect. This speed reduction for moving in affected squares is a difficult terrain effect. Shifting is unaffected, since it only affects your speed.

I wanted something less harsh than difficult terrain (especially with the anti shift stuff last time) that would still reward people for picking stuff that helps to deal with swampy terrain features.
[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 18, 2008)

Erdric waits, bow drawn and ready, for the dragon to stand up.

[sblock=ooc] Readied Action: Twin Strike vs. dragon, so as not to suffer the -2 penalty for a ranged attack vs. a prone target.  I'm missing just fine on my own, thank you.  [/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Dec 18, 2008)

Tharos waits as well, missiles of force quivering eagerly above his hand

[sblock=actions]That seems like a good idea; Tharos will ready magic missile for when the dragon stands up.  [/sblock]


----------



## Evilhalfling (Dec 18, 2008)

Starwinds will step south east and send a lance of energy at the dragon, creating a distraction for Narbel.

[sblock]
Lance of Faith 
1d20+14=25 v ref;1d8+10=16 damage
Narbel +2 to hit. 
[/sblock]

Torment will just hit the dragon again (i think)


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 18, 2008)

Narbel steps up to the prone dragon with his axe held high.  With a guttural grunt, he swings in a downward arc as hard as he can.

[sblock=Actions]Villain's Menace 1d20+20=36 (+2 CA, +2 from Starwinds)
Roll Lookup

Damage: 2d12+9=17 Roll Lookup

Crap damage, but at least it's a hit.  Narbel gets a +2 to attack and +4 to damage against the dragon for the rest of the encounter.  The dragon is also vulnerable to cold now.[/sblock]


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 18, 2008)

"A shocking develepment," the dwarven paladin says as the dragon blindly spews lightning over the group but Xak ends up being the only one worse for wear.
With a heave, he brings his hammer down on the prone dragon, a current of healing energy simultaneously surging to Tharos.
[sblock=OoC]1d20+17=34, 1d10+9=15, hits for 15 damage. Healing Font 4d6=13 on Tharos ('cause he's almost out of surges)[/sblock]


----------



## Victim (Dec 19, 2008)

Need Atanatotatos and Walking Dad.


----------



## Atanatotatos (Dec 19, 2008)

As he follows the dragon, Glib grins: Not talking so big like before, eh lizard?, and he stabs it under a leg.

[sblock=actions]not really sure about position since I don't see the others' in their posts, but I guess it should be pretty easy to flank the dragon. Sly flourish 41 vs AC, 33 dmg[/sblock]

[sblock=ministats]Glib, Elf Rogue/Warlock 13
AC:27 For:19 Ref:27 Will:23 (+1 vs close, area, ranged attacks)(+2 vs enemy granting CA)(+4 vs OA)(no damage from attacks vs Ref on a miss)
Hp:55/83 Surge:20 Surges/day:2/6
Speed:8 In:+14
AP:0 SW:0
Powers: Powers: Deft Strike, Sly Flourish
Bait and Switch, Cat Burglar's Gambit, Elven Precision, Eyebite, Ignoble escape, Instant escape, Sand in the eyes, Tornado strike, Tumble
Easy Target, Knockout, Walking Wounded, Shadowflow armor, Cloack of resistance[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 19, 2008)

"Ouch, I feel electrified!" Reed moves forward, and attacks the dragon's mind again. "Take this!"

[sblock=OOC]

Move: Moves to O26 (concealed)
Standard:Eyebite against dragon
Eyebite (1d20+14=33, 1d6+10=11, 2d6=12)
23 damage vs Will 33, -2 on attacks & Reed is invisible to it, if hit

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Reed Rowan
*Perception*: 17 *Insight*: 22 Normal Vision
*AC* 25 *Fortitude* 21 *Reflex* 23 *Will* 25
*Hit Points*: 75 / 96 *Bloodied*: 48
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 24 *Surges per day*: 8 / 8

I slash out my used powers on the CS.

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Victim (Dec 19, 2008)

The dragon is pounded by your attacks, most of which are successful.  

[sblock]Eyebite: HIT - 23 damage and psychic lock
Bolstering Strike: HIT - 15 damage, temp HP, and heals 13 to Tharos
Villain's Menace: HIT - 17 damage, bonuses, Cold Vulnerable
Sly Flourish: HIT - 33 damage

Lance of Faith: MISS
Torment: Roll Lookup MISS

[/sblock]

The Dragon gets up, prompting shots from Tharos and Erdric.  Once again, the elf's arrows seem to lack armor piercing ability.  But the magic attack wounds the dragon.  He again breathes, blasting Xak and Narbel with lightning.  Glib dodges nimbly out of the way.

"No worries dude.  I'll just kill your armored healing guy, then I'll have free reign to blast the rest of you from the air.  Now die!"

[sblock]Recharge: success Roll Lookup

Move Action: Stand.

Twin Shot: Roll Lookup MISS, MISS
Magic Missile: Roll Lookup HIT, 14 damage.

Standard Action: Breath weapon: Roll Lookup

1d20+18; 1d20+16; 1d20+16; 2d12+10 → [10,16] = (26) HIT
1d20+18; 1d20+16; 1d20+16; 2d12+10 → [9,16] = (25) HIT
1d20+18; 1d20+16; 1d20+16; 2d12+10 → [3,16] = (19) EVADE!
1d20+18; 1d20+16; 1d20+16; 2d12+10 → [9,12,10] = (31)

Xak takes 31, Narbel takes 21 net, Glib heals 10.[/sblock]






By VictimEN at 2008-12-19

[sblock=Status/Initiative: round 18]

29: Torment.  -48/96 HP, Bloodied +8 temp HP.  5/11.     1 failed death save.  
*Ready Knockdown
[sblock=Powers used]Lion's Roar, E
Guarding Attack, E
Inspiring Word, 2/2, E
Slash and Press, E
Break their Nerve, E
Second Wind, E

Knock them Down, D
Bastion of Defense, D
Stand Tough, D
Stand the Fallen, D
Tactical Shift, D
1 potion
[/sblock]

29: Reed.  -9/96 HP.  Concealed. AP = 0 Stealth bonus
*Eyebite
[sblock=Powers used]
Mire the Mind, E
Will of Feywild, E

Curse of Bloody Fangs, D
[/sblock]

29: Xak.  -77/115 HP, bloodied  8/18 surges.  
*Bolstering
[sblock=Powers used]
Divine Cleansing, E
Divine Mettle, E
Invigorating Smite, E
Second Wind, E
Benign Transposition, E
Entangling Smite, E

Healing Font, D
Lay on Hands, 3/4.
Hallowed Circle, D
On Pain of Death, D
Shield of Defiance, D
1/2 Daily items used.
[/sblock]


28: Narbel.  [COLOR=""]-41/108 HP,  [/COLOR]. +0 temp HP  7/16.  AP=0  VM: 2/+4 
*Villain's Menace
[sblock=Powers used]Crushing Blow, E
Second Wind, E
All Bets are Off, E
Come and Get It, E

Villain's Menace, D
2 Potion of Vit
[/sblock]

29: Glib. [COLOR=""]-18/83 HP,[/COLOR].  2/6.  AP=0 
*Sly Flourish
[sblock=Powers used]
Tornado Strike, E
Bait and Switch, E
Tumble, E
Second Wind, E
Elven Accuracy, E
Sand in the Eyes, E

Walking Wounded, D

[/sblock]


26: Blue Dragon.  -439/655 HP.  AP 1/2.  Cursed.  Quarry.  Divine Challenge.  Fall prone if move more than 1/2 speed.  Cold Vulnerable 5.  Eyebite
*Breath weapon
[sblock=Powers used]
Breath weapon: 5 and 6.
Frightful Presence, E
Bloodied Breath, E
[/sblock]

24:  Tharos.  [COLOR="]16/69  [/COLOR]  1/6.  Water walking.    AP=0
*magic missile
[sblock=Powers used]Ice Rays, E
Thunderlance, E
Fireburst, E
Shield, E
Stormcage, E

Wall of Fire, D
Web, D
Orb of Reversed Polarity, D
1/2 Daily Item uses.
1 potion
[/sblock]

22: Erdric.  -19/85 HP.  4/7.   Concealed.  AP=0
*Twin Shot, 
[sblock=Powers used]Elven Accuracy, E
Hawk's Talon, E
Evasive Strike, E
Expeditious Stride, E
Combined Fire, E

Spray of Arrows, D.
Excruciating Shot, D.
Split the Tree, D

Helm of Eagle, D
Dragonbane bow, D
2/2 Daily Item powers used[/sblock]

22: Starwinds.  [COLOR="Red"]-58/86 HP, Bloodied[/COLOR].   AP=0.  5/9 surges.  1 failed death save.  
*Lance of Faith
[sblock=Powers used]Dire Radiance, E
Channel Divinity, E
Healing Word, 2/2
Bastion of Health, E
Breath Weapon, E
Mantle of Glory, E
Second Wind, E
Solar Wrath, E

Avenging Flame, D
Bless, Daily.  
Shadowform, D
Spiritual Weapon, D
Holy Symbol, D
1/2 daily item powers used.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Restrained]You grant combat advantage. You’re immobilized.
You can’t be forced to move by a pull, a push, or a
slide.
You take a –2 penalty to attack rolls.[/sblock]
[sblock=Prone]Grant CA against melee attacks
+2 defenses against ranged attacks from non adjacent creatures
lying on the ground
-2 penalty to attack
Flying creatures knocked prone safely descend a number of squares equal to their speed, and then crash if they haven't reached the ground
can't move normally, must crawl or stand up[/sblock]
[sblock=Enveloped]restrained (save ends). While the target is restrained,
no creature has line of sight or line of effect to it. At the start of
the shambling mound’s turn each round, the enveloped target
takes 10 damage and the shambling mound regains 10 hit
points. The shambling mound can envelop up to 2 creatures at a
time. When the target makes its save, it reappears in a square of
its choice adjacent to the shambling mound.
[/sblock]

[/sblock]

[sblock=Map Key] 

Green grass squares: tall grasses up to about a person's height. Light obscuring terrain: Concealment to things in/through it; and more than 5 squares of it blocks line of sight. Difficult terrain.

Brown squares: ground. No terrain effects.

Olive mud squares: about an inch of water and then mud. -1 Speed to creatures moving in it without some sort of water walking/swamp effect. This speed reduction for moving in affected squares is a difficult terrain effect. Shifting is unaffected, since it only affects your speed.

I wanted something less harsh than difficult terrain (especially with the anti shift stuff last time) that would still reward people for picking stuff that helps to deal with swampy terrain features.
[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 20, 2008)

Shifting slightly to the side, Erdric fires two more arrows at the dragon, hoping his new vantage point will have a positive impact on his aim.
[sblock=ooc] Move Action: move to Q27
Standard Action: Twin Strike the dragon, rolls.  1 hit for 21 damage.[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Dec 20, 2008)

Tharos moves forward and attempts to force the dragon out of the sky with waves of sound, but to no avail; the dragon shrugs them off.

[sblock=actions]move to O24.  Thunderwave targeted above ground (man, I love Arcane Reach) to hit only the dragon.  Hits fortitude 23 for 11 damage, which I believe is a miss.[/sblock]


----------



## Evilhalfling (Dec 20, 2008)

This time Starwinds' burning mote throws sparks at Xaf 
[sblock]
1d20+16=29 AC, 1d6+10=11 Dmg Xaf gets 8 temp hp if that hit. 
[/sblock]

Torment will viperstrike, giving Narbel the extra OA.


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 20, 2008)

Narbel takes advantage of the opening left by Torment and swings his axe hard at the dragon (Roll Lookup), and follows it up with another more devastating blow (Roll Lookup).


[sblock=Actions]
AO hits AC 36 for 23 cold damage (with the dragon's cold vulnerability)
1d20 20=36, 1d12 15=18+5

Reaping Strike is a Crit! for 32 cold damage (27 max weapon damage plus 5 cold vulnerability) plus 9 more cold damage (weapon power), for a total of 41.
1d20+20=40, 1d12+15=24 (27 damage for the crit, not 24)+5+9

Extra cold damage

Total of 64 cold damage for the round.

Now I wish I'd taken the chance dropping another daily...
[/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (Dec 21, 2008)

Glib maneuvers quickly around the Dragon to flank it with Narbel, then drives a vicious blow in the beast's belly, turning the dagger as it pierces.
So how are we feeling, Liz?

[sblock=actions]Cat burglar's gambit, shift to V24, 41 vs Ac, 39 dmg ARGH! another 19!![/sblock]

[sblock=ministats]Glib, Elf Rogue/Warlock 13
AC:27 For:19 Ref:27 Will:23 (+1 vs close, area, ranged attacks)(+2 vs enemy granting CA)(+4 vs OA)(no damage from attacks vs Ref on a miss)
Hp:65/83 Surge:20 Surges/day:2/6
Speed:8 In:+14
AP:0 SW:0
Powers: Powers: Deft Strike, Sly Flourish
Bait and Switch, Cat Burglar's Gambit, Elven Precision, Eyebite, Ignoble escape, Instant escape, Sand in the eyes, Tornado strike, Tumble
Easy Target, Knockout, Walking Wounded, Shadowflow armor, Cloack of resistance[/sblock]


----------



## Victim (Dec 24, 2008)

Erdric and Starwinds aim true.

[sblock]Erdric hits for 21 damage.  Ref 29 hits for 11 and temp HP to Xak[/sblock]

Torment's fiery chain is repeled by the tough scales, while the dragon's own affinity for thunder and lightning absorbs Tharos's spell.
[sblock]
Roll Lookup
MISS.  The dragon is Vipered anyway.

Thunderwave misses.[/sblock]

Reed's pyschic assault falters before a massive wall of arrogance.  Xak's hammer is similarly ineffective.

[sblock]Eyebite: Roll Lookup
1d20+14; 1d6+10+2d6 → [12,14] = (26) 
1d20+14; 1d6+10+2d6 → [5,10,3,2] = (20) 


 Enfeebling Strike (standard; at-will) * Divine, Weapon
+15 vs AC; 1d10+9 damage AND -2 to attack untill end of its turn if marked
Roll Lookup
1d20+17; 1d10+9 → [4,17] = (21) 
1d20+17; 1d10+9 → [1,9] = (10) [/sblock]


Narbel lands a powerful blow into the dragon's neck while Glib circles around for the backstab.

[sblock]The dragon did not provoke an OA, so the first attack doesn't apply right now, although I will use it if the dragon provokes.


> AO hits AC 36 for 23 cold damage (with the dragon's cold vulnerability)
> 1d20 20=36, 1d12 15=18+5
> 
> Reaping Strike is a Crit! for 32 cold damage (27 max weapon damage plus 5 cold vulnerability) plus 9 more cold damage (weapon power), for a total of 41.
> 1d20+20=40, 1d12+15=24 (27 damage for the crit, not 24)+5+9




41 damage, cold vulnerability renews.

Glib hits for 39 damage.[/sblock]

"Just gotta kill the little healer dude, then things will turn around for me..." the dragon says, mostly to himself, as it buries Xak in a frenzy of melee attacks.  The paladin remains standing as the dragon seems to be losing strength...

[sblock]Recharge fails: Roll Lookup

Standard: Draconic Fury Roll Lookup
1d20+14; 1d6+6; 1d20+16; 1d6+6; 1d20+18; 1d8+1d6+6 → [17,14] = (31) HIT
1d20+14; 1d6+6; 1d20+16; 1d6+6; 1d20+18; 1d8+1d6+6 → [1,6] = (7) 
1d20+14; 1d6+6; 1d20+16; 1d6+6; 1d20+18; 1d8+1d6+6 → [20,16] = (36) CRIT
1d20+14; 1d6+6; 1d20+16; 1d6+6; 1d20+18; 1d8+1d6+6 → [1,6] = (7) 12 damage
1d20+14; 1d6+6; 1d20+16; 1d6+6; 1d20+18; 1d8+1d6+6 → [7,18] = (25) MISS
1d20+14; 1d6+6; 1d20+16; 1d6+6; 1d20+18; 1d8+1d6+6 → [5,1,6] = (12) 

Xak is not knocked prone by the horn: Roll Lookup

Action point: Roll Lookup
1d20+16; 1d6+6; 1d20+16; 1d6+6; 1d20+18; 1d8+1d6+6 → [1,16] = (17) MISS
1d20+16; 1d6+6; 1d20+16; 1d6+6; 1d20+18; 1d8+1d6+6 → [5,6] = (11) 
1d20+16; 1d6+6; 1d20+16; 1d6+6; 1d20+18; 1d8+1d6+6 → [4,16] = (20) MISS
1d20+16; 1d6+6; 1d20+16; 1d6+6; 1d20+18; 1d8+1d6+6 → [1,6] = (7) 
1d20+16; 1d6+6; 1d20+16; 1d6+6; 1d20+18; 1d8+1d6+6 → [2,18] = (20) MISS
1d20+16; 1d6+6; 1d20+16; 1d6+6; 1d20+18; 1d8+1d6+6 → [1,2,6] = (9) 

So 19 damage.[/sblock]


[sblock=Status/Initiative: round 19]

29: Torment.  -48/96 HP, Bloodied +8 temp HP.  5/11.     1 failed death save.  
*Vipers
[sblock=Powers used]Lion's Roar, E
Guarding Attack, E
Inspiring Word, 2/2, E
Slash and Press, E
Break their Nerve, E
Second Wind, E

Knock them Down, D
Bastion of Defense, D
Stand Tough, D
Stand the Fallen, D
Tactical Shift, D
1 potion
[/sblock]

29: Reed.  -9/96 HP.  Concealed. AP = 0 Stealth bonus
*Eyebite
[sblock=Powers used]
Mire the Mind, E
Will of Feywild, E

Curse of Bloody Fangs, D
[/sblock]

29: Xak.  -88/115 HP, bloodied   8/18 surges.  
*Enfeebling
[sblock=Powers used]
Divine Cleansing, E
Divine Mettle, E
Invigorating Smite, E
Second Wind, E
Benign Transposition, E
Entangling Smite, E

Healing Font, D
Lay on Hands, 3/4.
Hallowed Circle, D
On Pain of Death, D
Shield of Defiance, D
1/2 Daily items used.
[/sblock]


28: Narbel.  [COLOR=""]-41/108 HP,  [/COLOR]. +0 temp HP  7/16.  AP=0  VM: 2/+4 
*reaping
[sblock=Powers used]Crushing Blow, E
Second Wind, E
All Bets are Off, E
Come and Get It, E

Villain's Menace, D
2 Potion of Vit
[/sblock]

29: Glib. [COLOR=""]-18/83 HP,[/COLOR].  2/6.  AP=0 
*Cat's Gambit
[sblock=Powers used]
Tornado Strike, E
Bait and Switch, E
Tumble, E
Second Wind, E
Elven Accuracy, E
Sand in the Eyes, E
Cat Burglar's Gambit, E

Walking Wounded, D

[/sblock]


26: Blue Dragon.  -512/655 HP.  AP 0/2.  Cursed.  Quarry.  Divine Challenge.  Fall prone if move more than 1/2 speed.  Cold Vulnerable 5.  Eyebite
*Double fury.
[sblock=Powers used]
Breath weapon: 5 and 6.
Frightful Presence, E
Bloodied Breath, E
[/sblock]

24:  Tharos.  [COLOR="]16/69  [/COLOR]  1/6.  Water walking.    AP=0
*thunderwave
[sblock=Powers used]Ice Rays, E
Thunderlance, E
Fireburst, E
Shield, E
Stormcage, E

Wall of Fire, D
Web, D
Orb of Reversed Polarity, D
1/2 Daily Item uses.
1 potion
[/sblock]

22: Erdric.  -19/85 HP.  4/7.   Concealed.  AP=0
*Twin Shot, 
[sblock=Powers used]Elven Accuracy, E
Hawk's Talon, E
Evasive Strike, E
Expeditious Stride, E
Combined Fire, E

Spray of Arrows, D.
Excruciating Shot, D.
Split the Tree, D

Helm of Eagle, D
Dragonbane bow, D
2/2 Daily Item powers used[/sblock]

22: Starwinds.  [COLOR="Red"]-58/86 HP, Bloodied[/COLOR].   AP=0.  5/9 surges.  1 failed death save.  
*Sacred Flame
[sblock=Powers used]Dire Radiance, E
Channel Divinity, E
Healing Word, 2/2
Bastion of Health, E
Breath Weapon, E
Mantle of Glory, E
Second Wind, E
Solar Wrath, E

Avenging Flame, D
Bless, Daily.  
Shadowform, D
Spiritual Weapon, D
Holy Symbol, D
1/2 daily item powers used.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Restrained]You grant combat advantage. You’re immobilized.
You can’t be forced to move by a pull, a push, or a
slide.
You take a –2 penalty to attack rolls.[/sblock]
[sblock=Prone]Grant CA against melee attacks
+2 defenses against ranged attacks from non adjacent creatures
lying on the ground
-2 penalty to attack
Flying creatures knocked prone safely descend a number of squares equal to their speed, and then crash if they haven't reached the ground
can't move normally, must crawl or stand up[/sblock]
[sblock=Enveloped]restrained (save ends). While the target is restrained,
no creature has line of sight or line of effect to it. At the start of
the shambling mound’s turn each round, the enveloped target
takes 10 damage and the shambling mound regains 10 hit
points. The shambling mound can envelop up to 2 creatures at a
time. When the target makes its save, it reappears in a square of
its choice adjacent to the shambling mound.
[/sblock]

[/sblock]

[sblock=Map Key] 

Green grass squares: tall grasses up to about a person's height. Light obscuring terrain: Concealment to things in/through it; and more than 5 squares of it blocks line of sight. Difficult terrain.

Brown squares: ground. No terrain effects.

Olive mud squares: about an inch of water and then mud. -1 Speed to creatures moving in it without some sort of water walking/swamp effect. This speed reduction for moving in affected squares is a difficult terrain effect. Shifting is unaffected, since it only affects your speed.

I wanted something less harsh than difficult terrain (especially with the anti shift stuff last time) that would still reward people for picking stuff that helps to deal with swampy terrain features.
[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 24, 2008)

Erdric's grim smile shows the suffering that all have endured during the battle, but also the satisfaction as he sees the dragon begin to falter.  Is now the time when we offer to hire you, instead? he asks as his next two arrows fly toward the grounded wyrm.

[sblock=ooc] Twin Strike vs. dragon, hits AC 26 for 10 and hits AC 33 for 27[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Dec 24, 2008)

Tharos' string of ill luck continues, as his next two missiles sail harmlessly by the dragon.  

ooc:  magic missile hits reflex 17


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 25, 2008)

Reed stays in the high grass and attacks the dragon's mind again, but to no avail.
[sblock=OOC]

Move: none (concealed)
Standard:Eyebite against dragon
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1862551/Eyebite (1d20+14=15, 1d6+10=11, 2d6=10)
21 damage vs Will 15, -2 on attacks & Reed is invisible to it, if hit 

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Reed Rowan
*Perception*: 17 *Insight*: 22 Normal Vision
*AC* 25 *Fortitude* 21 *Reflex* 23 *Will* 25
*Hit Points*: 75 / 96 *Bloodied*: 48
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 24 *Surges per day*: 8 / 8

I slash out my used powers on the CS.

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Evilhalfling (Dec 25, 2008)

Starwinds will throw another blazing mote, striving to thwart the wounded dragon.  The mote burns deep into the the dragon.

[sblock]
1d20+16 =36, CRIT
3d6+16=28
+8 temp hp to Xaf. 
[/sblock]

Torment will use the same viper's strike.


----------



## Atanatotatos (Dec 26, 2008)

Glib aims right at the heart of the dragon, and he feels the blade comes just short in lenght from that angle. Aww too bad. You would have felt that, baby.

[sblock=actions]sly flourish 40 vs AC, 32 dmg. Awww two 19 and a 18!! That's bad luck[/sblock]


...And merry Cristmas to all!


----------



## Victim (Dec 30, 2008)

Erdric shoots and one of his arrows flies true.  Tharos's magic missile does not.

[sblock]MISS, HIT, 27 damage.
MISS.[/sblock]

Torment fails to land a meaningful blow with his chain, while Starwinds nails the dragon with a deadly shot to the eye while invigorating Xak with her magic.

[sblock]http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1873117/
1d20+17; 2d8+8 → [5,17] = (22) MISS
1d20+17; 2d8+8 → [3,8,8] = (19) damage is wrong (d4s, not d8s)

CRIT for 28 damage and +8 temp Xak.[/sblock]

Rollie is deadly accurate with his dagger, while Reed finds that the tide of fey magic in the area is against him.

[sblock]HIT, 32 damage. 
 MISS[/sblock]

The dwarves launch their attacks in unison.  Xak lands a telling blow which also cures Tharos, while Narbel nearly fells the giant monster with his axe.

[sblock]Xak: Enfeebling: Roll Lookup
1d20+17; 1d10+9 → [14,17] = (31) HIT
1d20+17; 1d10+9 → [9,9] = (18) 

Tharos heals: Roll Lookup
4d6 → [5,3,6,4] = (18) 

Narbel: Reaping Strike: Roll Lookup
1d20+20; 1d12+16 → [19,20] = (39) -> 41 HIT
1d20+20; 1d12+16 → [12,16] = (28) -> 32[/sblock]

"Giving up is for squishy mammals," the dragon roars defiantly, then hoses down his nearest foes with lightning breath.  "I just don't get why you dudes don't die."

[sblock]Breath Weapon recharges: Roll Lookup

Standard: Breath weapon: Xak, Narbel, Glib.
R Breath Weapon (standard; recharge 5, 6) ✦ Lightning
The dragon targets up to three creatures with its lightning
breath; the first target must be within 10 squares of the dragon,
the second target within 10 squares of the first, and the third
target within 10 squares of the second; +18 vs. Reflex; 2d12 +
10 lightning damage. Miss: Half damage. This attack does not
provoke opportunity attacks.

Roll Lookup
1d20+16; 1d20+14; 1d20+14; 2d12+10 → [18,16] = (34) Xak, HIT
1d20+16; 1d20+14; 1d20+14; 2d12+10 → [10,14] = (24) Narbel HIT
1d20+16; 1d20+14; 1d20+14; 2d12+10 → [17,14] = (31) Glib, HIT
1d20+16; 1d20+14; 1d20+14; 2d12+10 → [2,12,10] = (24) 

Xak takes 24, Narbel and Glib take 14 net.[/sblock]

[sblock=Status/Initiative: round 20]

29: Torment.  -48/96 HP, Bloodied +8 temp HP.  5/11.     1 failed death save.  
*Vipers
[sblock=Powers used]Lion's Roar, E
Guarding Attack, E
Inspiring Word, 2/2, E
Slash and Press, E
Break their Nerve, E
Second Wind, E

Knock them Down, D
Bastion of Defense, D
Stand Tough, D
Stand the Fallen, D
Tactical Shift, D
1 potion
[/sblock]

29: Reed.  -9/96 HP.  Concealed. AP = 0 Stealth bonus
*Eyebite
[sblock=Powers used]
Mire the Mind, E
Will of Feywild, E

Curse of Bloody Fangs, D
[/sblock]

29: Xak.  -104/115 HP, bloodied  HP 8/18 surges.  
*Enfeebling
[sblock=Powers used]
Divine Cleansing, E
Divine Mettle, E
Invigorating Smite, E
Second Wind, E
Benign Transposition, E
Entangling Smite, E

Healing Font, D
Lay on Hands, 3/4.
Hallowed Circle, D
On Pain of Death, D
Shield of Defiance, D
1/2 Daily items used.
[/sblock]


28: Narbel.  -55/108 HP, Bloodied . +0 temp HP  7/16.  AP=0  VM: 2/+4 
*reaping
[sblock=Powers used]Crushing Blow, E
Second Wind, E
All Bets are Off, E
Come and Get It, E

Villain's Menace, D
2 Potion of Vit
[/sblock]

29: Glib. [COLOR=""]-32/83 HP,[/COLOR].  2/6.  AP=0 
*Cat's Gambit
[sblock=Powers used]
Tornado Strike, E
Bait and Switch, E
Tumble, E
Second Wind, E
Elven Accuracy, E
Sand in the Eyes, E
Cat Burglar's Gambit, E

Walking Wounded, D

[/sblock]


26: Blue Dragon.  -647/655 HP.  AP 0/2.  Cursed.  Quarry.  Divine Challenge.  Fall prone if move more than 1/2 speed.  Cold Vulnerable 5.  Enfeebling.
*Breath weapon
[sblock=Powers used]
Breath weapon: 5 and 6.
Frightful Presence, E
Bloodied Breath, E
[/sblock]

24:  Tharos.  [COLOR="]-0/69  [/COLOR]  1/6.  Water walking.    AP=0
*magic missile
[sblock=Powers used]Ice Rays, E
Thunderlance, E
Fireburst, E
Shield, E
Stormcage, E

Wall of Fire, D
Web, D
Orb of Reversed Polarity, D
1/2 Daily Item uses.
1 potion
[/sblock]

22: Erdric.  -19/85 HP.  4/7.   Concealed.  AP=0
*Twin Shot, 
[sblock=Powers used]Elven Accuracy, E
Hawk's Talon, E
Evasive Strike, E
Expeditious Stride, E
Combined Fire, E

Spray of Arrows, D.
Excruciating Shot, D.
Split the Tree, D

Helm of Eagle, D
Dragonbane bow, D
2/2 Daily Item powers used[/sblock]

22: Starwinds.  [COLOR="Red"]-58/86 HP, Bloodied[/COLOR].   AP=0.  5/9 surges.  1 failed death save.  
*Sacred Flame
[sblock=Powers used]Dire Radiance, E
Channel Divinity, E
Healing Word, 2/2
Bastion of Health, E
Breath Weapon, E
Mantle of Glory, E
Second Wind, E
Solar Wrath, E

Avenging Flame, D
Bless, Daily.  
Shadowform, D
Spiritual Weapon, D
Holy Symbol, D
1/2 daily item powers used.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Restrained]You grant combat advantage. You’re immobilized.
You can’t be forced to move by a pull, a push, or a
slide.
You take a –2 penalty to attack rolls.[/sblock]
[sblock=Prone]Grant CA against melee attacks
+2 defenses against ranged attacks from non adjacent creatures
lying on the ground
-2 penalty to attack
Flying creatures knocked prone safely descend a number of squares equal to their speed, and then crash if they haven't reached the ground
can't move normally, must crawl or stand up[/sblock]
[sblock=Enveloped]restrained (save ends). While the target is restrained,
no creature has line of sight or line of effect to it. At the start of
the shambling mound’s turn each round, the enveloped target
takes 10 damage and the shambling mound regains 10 hit
points. The shambling mound can envelop up to 2 creatures at a
time. When the target makes its save, it reappears in a square of
its choice adjacent to the shambling mound.
[/sblock]

[/sblock]

[sblock=Map Key] 

Green grass squares: tall grasses up to about a person's height. Light obscuring terrain: Concealment to things in/through it; and more than 5 squares of it blocks line of sight. Difficult terrain.

Brown squares: ground. No terrain effects.

Olive mud squares: about an inch of water and then mud. -1 Speed to creatures moving in it without some sort of water walking/swamp effect. This speed reduction for moving in affected squares is a difficult terrain effect. Shifting is unaffected, since it only affects your speed.

I wanted something less harsh than difficult terrain (especially with the anti shift stuff last time) that would still reward people for picking stuff that helps to deal with swampy terrain features.
[/sblock]


----------



## Evilhalfling (Dec 30, 2008)

Starwinds will get over eager and toss a bolt in the general direction of the dragon.
[sblock]
1d20+16=22 v. ref ; 1d6+10=12
[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 30, 2008)

Erdric's arrows are likewise off target, probably due to the distraction caused by his realization of the immensity of the situation.  We're about to kill a mighty, intelligent creature, he thinks to himself.

[sblock=ooc] Twin Strike, hits AC 26 for 20, AC 23 for 12[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Dec 30, 2008)

"Sure you wouldn't like to surrender?  I've got an opening for a familiar at the moment.  I'm sure you'd find the work fascinating.  More fascinating than being dead, at any rate.  I'd be willing to leave you a sizeable percentage of your hoard."  Tharos asks, hands glowing with magical energy.  "No?  Well, that's just as well.  I'd probably have to spend most of your hoard just expanding my tower enough to fit you.  Still, it could have been nice, eh?"  He lets the missiles fly, though again they are nowhere near the target.  "You sure? he asks wistfully.  "The ladies would really go for you.  Well, the brave ones, anyway."

[sblock=actions]magic missile misses[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 30, 2008)

From his hiding place in the high grass, Reed attacks the dragon's mind again.
[sblock=OOC]

Move: none (concealed)
Standard:Eyebite against dragon
Eyebite (1d20+14=24, 1d6+10=15, 2d6=7)
22 damage vs Will 24, -2 on attacks & Reed is invisible to it, if hit.

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Reed Rowan
*Perception*: 17 *Insight*: 22 Normal Vision
*AC* 25 *Fortitude* 21 *Reflex* 23 *Will* 25
*Hit Points*: 75 / 96 *Bloodied*: 48
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 24 *Surges per day*: 8 / 8

I slash out my used powers on the CS.

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (Jan 1, 2009)

Glib aims at the base of the Dragon's neck, and he feels the dagger piercing a major blood vessel under the thick scales. He holds his breath, waiting to see if the Dragon falls....

Sly flourish, 31 vs AC, 26 dmg


----------



## Victim (Jan 1, 2009)

Glib's expert dagger stroke leaves the dragon collapsing under its weight.  It gasps, blood coming from its mouth in a foam "I can turn it around with one more blast..."  Then it dies.

The way is now clear for you to advance, following the trail of fey magics controlling the plants.

-----------------------------------------------

You can take several short rests before moving to the next encounter.



> Once I get Starwinds to 1/2 hp
> She can cast Healing Sun (daily12)- which will eventually heal everyone else to full hp, without using surges.




So Starwinds is really the only one who needs to spend surges.


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 5, 2009)

"Bah!  He wadn't so tough!"  Narbel spits a wad of goo on the dragon as he hoists his axe upon his shoulder, ready for the next adventure.

OOC: I'm back, finally.  Thanks for making Narbel look good while I was away.


----------



## Victim (Jan 11, 2009)

Starwinds casts a healing spell on herself: Roll Lookup healing herself 37 points.

Then she creates an enduring zone of healing, which restores everyone. 

[sblock=Status]

29: Torment.  -0/96 HP  5/11.     
*
[sblock=Powers used]

Knock them Down, D
Bastion of Defense, D
Stand Tough, D
Stand the Fallen, D
Tactical Shift, D
1 potion
[/sblock]

29: Reed.  -0/96 HP.   AP = 1 
*
[sblock=Powers used]


Curse of Bloody Fangs, D
[/sblock]

 Xak. -0/115 HP  8/18 surges.  
*
[sblock=Powers used]


Healing Font, D
Lay on Hands, 3/4.
Hallowed Circle, D
On Pain of Death, D
Shield of Defiance, D
1/2 Daily items used.
[/sblock]


 Narbel.  -0/108 HP.   7/16.  AP=1 
*
[sblock=Powers used]
Villain's Menace, D
2 Potion of Vit
[/sblock]

 Glib. -0/83 HP.  2/6.  AP=1 
*
[sblock=Powers used]

Walking Wounded, D
[/sblock]

  Tharos.  -0/69   1/6.  AP=1
*
[sblock=Powers used]

Wall of Fire, D
Web, D
Orb of Reversed Polarity, D
1/3 Daily Item uses.
1 potion
[/sblock]

22: Erdric.  -0/85 HP.  4/7.     AP=1
*
[sblock=Powers used]

Spray of Arrows, D.
Excruciating Shot, D.
Split the Tree, D

Helm of Eagle, D
Dragonbane bow, D
2/2 Daily Item powers used[/sblock]

22: Starwinds.  -0/86 HP.   AP=1.  4/9 surges.    

[sblock=Powers used]
Healing Sun, D
Avenging Flame, D
Bless, Daily.  
Shadowform, D
Spiritual Weapon, D
Holy Symbol, D
1/3 daily item powers used.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Restrained]You grant combat advantage. You’re immobilized.
You can’t be forced to move by a pull, a push, or a
slide.
You take a –2 penalty to attack rolls.[/sblock]
[sblock=Prone]Grant CA against melee attacks
+2 defenses against ranged attacks from non adjacent creatures
lying on the ground
-2 penalty to attack
Flying creatures knocked prone safely descend a number of squares equal to their speed, and then crash if they haven't reached the ground
can't move normally, must crawl or stand up[/sblock]
[sblock=Enveloped]restrained (save ends). While the target is restrained,
no creature has line of sight or line of effect to it. At the start of
the shambling mound’s turn each round, the enveloped target
takes 10 damage and the shambling mound regains 10 hit
points. The shambling mound can envelop up to 2 creatures at a
time. When the target makes its save, it reappears in a square of
its choice adjacent to the shambling mound.
[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------

